# Warum W.A.R nicht WoW ist



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Da hier im Forum das Thema behandelt wird/wurde/noch werden wird, dass/ob Warhammer Online Age of Reckoning und World of Warcraft sich stark ähneln, bzw. das eine ein Abklatsch des anderen ist, habe ich mir gedacht, ich bringe mal meine diesbezüglichen Gedanken zum Ausdruck, und fasse sie in einem Thread zusammen, der zur Diskussion in freundlichem Rahmen anregen soll.

Die Frage ist...Was unterscheidet W.A.R und WoW?
Sicher sind beide MMORPGs...an dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass Gurken biologisch gesehen dem Obst zuzuordnen sind...allerdings wirst man mir zustimmen, dass sie sich in vielen Wesentlichen Punkten so stark voneinander unterscheiden, dass niemand Behaupten kann, sie wären die selbe Sache. Genauso verhält es sich im Fall der Vorliegenden Spiele.
Die Folgenden Punkte erläutern die Unterschiede zwischen dem Konzept von W.A.R und WoW, und erklären, warum diese Spiele nichts miteinander zu tun haben, und vor allem kein Abklatsch voneinander sind.

*
1. Das Setting:*
Beide Spiele sind in einem Fantasysetting angesiedelt. Daraus den Schluss zu ziehen sie wären gleich ist unsinnig, denn die Kernelemente dieser Setups MÜSSEN in einem Spiel das in der "klassischen" Fantasy spielt gleich sein...Elfen, Orcs, Menschen, Paladine Krieger und Schurken und Waldläufer gibt es in jedem Fantasysetting, das auch nur in groben Zügen der Vorlange von J.R.R Tolkien folgt. Somit könnte man vielleicht sagen, (WoW und W.A.R) = Ringsaga, aber nicht WoW = W.A.R

*2. Mechaniken:*
Ingame Mechaniken und Techniken, wie das markieren von Questgebern, eine WASD - Steuerung einer Spielfigur die man schräg von hinten oben sieht, sowie Aktionsleisten, Minimaps, Questlogs und Gruppenanzeigen lassen sich ebenfalls nicht zur Gleichsetzung der beiden Spiele heranziehen. All diese Elemente...wirklich ALLE gab es bereits in Spielen, die älter sind als das ganze MMORPG - Genre. Es gab sie in den ersten Teilen der Might&Magic Reihe, es gab sie in Diablo, es gab sie in Baldurs Gate, es gab sie in diesem Uralten Spiel für ATARI - Spieleautomaten, bei denen du die AUswahl zwischen Krieger, Zauberer und Bogenschütze hattest, und alle 15 Minuten 50 Pfennige einwerfen musstest. Ein Spiel anders als mit diesen Interface - Standarts entwickeln, würde keinen Sinn ergeben, da die Leute genau diese Kennen und wollen.

*3. Die Story:*
Die Story in W.A.R unterscheidet sich von der WoW Story in wesentlichen Punkten: Die beiden Fraktionen sind nicht in einem Halbfrieden miteinander, der offene Konflikte weitestgehend vermeidet, sonder es herrscht Krieg. Ein Ewiger, endloser Krieg, der weiter zurückreicht, als sich irgendjemand erinnern kann (Ausser ein paar Slann - Magepriests vielleicht)
Wenn ein Zwerg in W.A.R einen Orc sieht, dann hat er einen Todfeind vor sich. Ein Wesen dass am liebsten jedes einzelne Mitglied seiner Spezies auslöschen würde. Ohne diesen Orc zu kennen, ohne sich dafür interessieren zu müssen wer er ist, und was er getan hat oder nicht getan hat, der Zwerg hat allen Grund einen Schrei auszustossen, und seinen Gegner zu Klump zu hauen.
Wenn ein Zwerg in WoW einen Orc sieht, dann hat er ein Mitglied der Horde vor sich...der Krieg ist seot langem beigelegt...er mag die Horde vielleicht nicht besonders, hat vielleicht den einen oder anderen Freund im Krieg mit der Horde verloren, aber es herrscht immerhin Frieden zwischen Allianz und Horde...und ausserdem gibt es einen Feind ausserhalb des Einflusses beider Fraktionen, dessen böse Macht die ganze Welt bedroht, und somit Die Allianz und die Horde zu einem Bündniss, unter Herrschaft mächtiger Wesen des Lichts zusammenschweisst. (Soweit die BC - Story, mit WotLK stehen andere an der Stelle der Naaru als Gesamtführer, und der mächtige Feind ist diesmal der Lichking.
*
4. Das Spielprinzip und die Motivation:*
Das Spielprinzip von World of Warcraft spricht einen Urinstinkt des Menschen an...den Jäger und Sammler, und den damit verbundenen Drang, mehr haben zu wollen als andere. Jede Aktion in World of Warcraft, was sie auch sei, steht im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Erlangen von Items um den eigenen Avatar zu verbessern. Die Verbesserung des Avatars durch Items ist in WoW essentiell: Je weiter man kommt, desto grösser ist der Anteil der Charstärke, den die Items ausmachen...im Engame mehr als 90% der Leistungsfähigkeit des Avatars. Das erlangen besserer Items ebnet den Weg zum Erlangen noch besserer Items. Das ganze System ist eine Itemhatz, deren Zweck es ist, noch bessere Items erlangen zu können.
Ein grosses Problem an diesem Prinzip ist es, dass man an den Teilen von WoW die wirklich Spass machen, erst teilnehmen kann, wenn man vorher die "Pflichtaufgaben" der Itemerlangung absolviert hat...sprich, seinen Toon durch Questen und Grinden auf die höchste Stufe gespielt, und ihm ein gewisses Grundequipment verschafft hat.
Das Spielprinzip in W.A.R geht nicht von einer Itemisierung aus. Auch im Endgame werden maximal 30% der Charstärke durch Items bestimmt sein...nun kann man sich die Frage stellen, ob das nicht der Möglichkeit wiederspricht neuen Content hinzuzufügen...denn die Mitivation neuen COntent zu machen sind ja neue (=bessere Items, oder nicht?) Falsch. Das Spielziel in W.A.R ist der Kampf, der Kampf gegen seine Mitspieler. Jede, wirklich JEDE Aktion, jedes einzelnen Spielers in W.A.R hat zu jeder Zeit Auswirkungen darauf, wie dieser Kampf global verläuft. Das bedeutet, es ist nicht nötig, die Level bis zum Maximum zu durchlaufen, um der Spielwelt seinen eigenen Stempel aufzudrücken...dass die Seite in den Upper Tiers erfolgreich ist ist schön und gut...aber ohne solchen Erfolg auch in den Lower Tiers werden die Kriegsanstrengungen schliesslich scheitern (Prior Control und Zone Control kommen hier ins Spiel)
Das Ultimative Ziel ist der Kampf gegen andere Spieler...im Gegensatz zu der Jagd nach immer besseren Stats in WoW.
Daher beziehen beide Spiele ihre Spielermotivation auch aus unterschiedlichen Quellen:
In WoW will der Avatar des Spielers immer noch mehr aufgewertet werden
In W.A.R nimmt der Avatar am stetigen Kampf gegen andere Spieler teil...ohne den Hintergedanken dass dieser und dieser Kill einem neuen Item dient...Motivation erwächst hierbei daraus, dass der Kampf gegen Menschliche Mitspieler in einem globalen System ein absolut unvorhersagbares, hochdynamisches System darstellt, welches stetig neue Herausforderungen stellt.

WoW: Neue Herausforderung durch Items die man noch nicht hat
W.A.R: Neue Herausforderungen durch den sich dynamisch ändernden, globalen PvP Kampf, der als RvR bezeichnet wird.

*5. Die Spielwelt:*
WoW basiert auf einer STATISCHEN Spielwelt...statisch in dem Sinne, dass sie keine tieferen Änderungen zulässt. Egal wie oft Illidan getötet wird, seine Diener machen nach wie vor die Welt unsicher...egal wie oft man Arthas töten, und Frostmourne looten wird, er wird pünktlich zum nächsten Mittwoch resettet sein. Dieses System ist in einem Itembasierenden Spielsystem wie oben beschrieben absolut notwendig...wären die Bosse nach dem ersten Kill endgültig tot, hätte niemand ausser den First Killers die Möglichkeit an die besagten Items zu gelangen, und die Itemspirale wäre zu Ende...was das Spielprinzip ad absurdum führen würde.
W.A.R bietet eine DYNAMISCHE Spielwelt. Die Kontrolle über Zonen, neutrale Gebiete, Keeps, Battlefield Objectives and so on ändert sich, was tiefgreifende Auswirkungen auf das Spielerlebnis hat. Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Destruction - Spieler Wochenlang mit einer Belagerung ihrer Hauptstadt leben müssen, und mit nichts anderem Zugange sind, die Attacken der feindlichen Spieler abzuwehren...ihre eigenen Aktionen entscheiden darüber, ob diese Belagerung weitergeht, Erfolg hat, Oder Zurückgeschlagen wird...womit sich wieder das Spielerlebnis ändert. War man eben noch ein einer seit Tagen andauernden Abwehrschlacht gefangen, bewegt sich nun der Waaaaagh nach vorne, und die Order - Spieler sind ihrerseits bemüht, ihre Keeps und Zonen zu halten...während sich an einer anderen Front inzwischen etwas anderes tut.

Warum diese Unterschiede? Weil die Spielwelt in beiden Games einem jeweils unterschiedlichem Zweck dient: In WoW ist die gesamte Welt ein einziger grosser Farmplatz: jeder Punkt ist der Itemhatz dienlich, die Welt ist gewissermaßen der Itemlieferant für die Spieler, der sich nicht ändern darf, um einen unendlichen Supply an diesen liefern zu können. Die WoW Welt ist die Schatzkiste, auf die alle draufhauen, damit Items aus ihr herausfallen.
In W.A.R wiederum ist die Welt, einfach ausgedrückt, nichts anderes als ein einziges, riesiges Rugbyfeld. Die Spieler sind die...nunja, die Spieler *g* und der Ball ist die Frontlinie.

*6. Der Fokus:*
Wo liegt der Fokus der beiden Spiele? Was ist das zentrale, worauf die Spiele ausgerichtet sind, und was ist Beiwerk?
Der Fokus bei World of Warcraft liegt ganz eindeutig auf PvE...dem Kampf Spieler gegen die Spielwelt (PvM, Spieler gegen Monster ist eine schwachsinnige Eindeutschung des englischen Begriffs Player versus Environment...Metalle abzubauen hat nichts mit PvM zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Die Gebiete sind in keinster Weise als Umgebungen für exzessiven Player versus Player Kampf ausgelegt, dazu fehlt ihnen die für Balance Notwendige Symetri und Mechanik...so sind zum Beispiel Wachen vielerorts übermächtig. Level 70 Elitewachen, die zu Fuss so schnell laufen wie ein Aufgemounteter Spieler, Ansturm, Dauerstun und 2k dmg auf Platte beherrschen dienen nicht der bereitstellung einer PvP umgebung, sondern zum Verhindern von PvP Kampf.
Natürlich gibt es in WoW PvP...aber eben nur als Beiwerk. Trifft man einen Spieler in der offenen Welt, so wird man ihn in aller Regel nicht angreifen...zu sehr ist man auf das eigene Vorankommen bedacht, man farmt irgendwas, questet oder Will zu einer Instanz...den anderen Spieler anzugreifen kostet Zeit, und kann die eigenen Aktionen behindern. Natürlich gibt es Spieler die mit dem Vorsatz aufbrechen andere Spieler in der offenen Welt anzugreifen...aber diese erwarten dies nicht, und wollen dies auch nicht, womit es ein einseitiges Pv... bleibt, statt eines fokussierten PvP. Die Battlegrounds sind statisch wie die Spielwelt selbst...sie starten immer von den gleichen Ausgangsbedingungen, und biten kein Offenes PvP, sondern nur ein durch ein Punktesystem zeitlich beschränktes Scharmützel zwischen kleineren Spielergruppen an.
Fazit: Alle Gebiete in WoW sind auf PvE Spiel ausgelegt, es gibt starkt eingeschränktes PvP, aber nur als Beiwerk, und kaum im offenen Weltbereich.
Der Fokus bei W.A.R liegt in jeder Hinsicht auf PvP. Die Gebiete stehen einander gegenüber, und sind allein vom Aufbau her zweigeteilte riesige Kampfarenen, die von den Spielern mit dem festen Vorsatz betreten werden, am PvP Kampf teilzunehmen. Kampf im Offenen Gebiet gegen andere Spieler ist nicht eine Unterbechung des normalen Spielflusses, sondern ist essentieller Bestandteil desselben.
Natürlich gibt es bei W.A.R abgegrenzte Bereiche, in denen PvE stattfindet, sowie Instanzen die dem PvE Konzept alleinig dienlich sind...jedoch sind die PvE Gebiete weit in der Unterzahl verglichen mit den PvP Areas, und die Instanzen dienen als Beiwerk, für jene Spieler, die sen Kamof gegen gescriptee Gegner suchen...und sogar der Erfolg in diesen Instanzierten PvE Zonen beeinflusst den Globalen RvR Verlauf, bzw. hängt von diesem ab...so werden bestimmte Szenarios nur dann verfügbar, wenn bestimmte RvR Technische Vorraussezungen erfüllt sind, wie zb, die Kontrolle über eine Zone.
In a Nutshell: WoW hat seinen Fokus klar bei PvE, PvP ist Beiwerk
W.A.R hat seinen Fokus klar auf PvP, der PvE Content ist Beiwerk



Ich hoffe euch allen mit diesem Post einen kleinen Überblick gegeben zu haben, was meiner Meinung nach Warhammer Online, Age of Reckoning von World of Warcraft unterscheidet.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (12. August 2008)

Grad entdeckt und gleich mal lesen aber ist bestimmt gut zusammengefasst und hilft hoffentlich ein paar Fragen zu vermeiden auch wenn ich nicht mehr ganz daran glaub...
Aber gut das sich jemand die Mühe macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (12. August 2008)

Nicht gelesen, aber danke Sorzzara, DANKE. Ich hoffe das hilft hier einigen auf die Sprüngen. Also danke für deine Mühe. Gehe einfach mal davon aus das ich dir vom Inhalt her zustimmen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2008)

Ganz ordentlich herr Sorzzara ^^


Aber :  ^^

um auf die statische Spielwelt zurückzukommen.

Hieß es nicht in dem Podcast das PQ´s beliebig oft wiederholbar sind , d.H. sofort nach abschluss wieder beginnen ?

Und da man am ende eines PQ´s ja wohl meist einen Boss besiegen muss, muss der ja beim nächsten Run auch wieder da sein .



aber alles in allem  

*Thumbs Up*


----------



## WandaNoColossus (12. August 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ganz ordentlich herr Sorzzara ^^
> Aber :  ^^
> um auf die statische Spielwelt zurückzukommen.
> Hieß es nicht in dem Podcast das PQ´s beliebig oft wiederholbar sind , d.H. sofort nach abschluss wieder beginnen ?
> ...



Das stimmt, genauso wie der Gesamte "Frontverlauf" nach einem erfolgreichen City - Looting bzw, einer Abgewehrten Belagerung auf den Ausgangspunkt zurückgesetzt wird.
Aaaaaber, der Unterschied zu einer wirklich Statischen Welt ist der: Zwischen den Resets der Spielwelt, liegen teilweise Tage und WOchenlange Kämpfe, Eroberungen, Frontverschiebungen ecetera, die Sofort nach dem Reset wieder losgehen. Das bedeutet, es gibt nicht einen Statischen Zustand, in dem die Gesamte Welt verharrt, sondern eine statische Singularität die in dem Moment erlischt (Weil der absolut neutrale Punkt sich bei der ersten RvR Punkteverteilung durch egal welche Aktion ändert) in dem der Reset stattfindet.

Public Quests tragen ebenso zu diesen Veränderungen bei.


----------



## Stancer (12. August 2008)

Amen....

Top Thread, doch trotzdem wird es genug Leute geben die es einfach nicht kapieren (wollen)


----------



## Daviii (12. August 2008)

Ich habs auch gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne stimmige, gute Zusammenfassung, wie man es halt von Sorzzara erwarten konnte...


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2008)

Joo hab ja auch nicht behauptet das die gesammte Spielwelt statisch ist ^^

vllt liegts an der Uhrzeit, vllt am stress wegen windoof neuinstallation man weiss es nicht bin nur grade @confused ^^

gn8


----------



## Ineluki-OA (12. August 2008)

Ja der ist immer so ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hesdajin (12. August 2008)

Wirklich gute Arbeit Sorzzara, Respekt.
Ich fürchte nur das die wenigsten hier sich das durchlesen werden - aber ich irre mich gerne.

@ Terrorsatan

Die PQs sind großteils PvE - das ist immer "statisch". Ist ja auch in Ordnung solange es Spaß macht.


----------



## Vatertod (12. August 2008)

top sorazza, liest sich wie butter. Ich hab aber die befürchtung, dass dies hier mal wieder, da zu lang (manche können sich halt net 3min+ konzentrieren), stump ignoriert wird und genau das entweder hier oder  in nem neuen Fred, grad wieder gefragt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legnal (13. August 2008)

Mein Hirn respektiert die Mühe die du dir dabei gemacht hast.
Meine Augen leider nicht vorallem meine Augenlider
Gute Arbeit


----------



## milo2306 (13. August 2008)

sehr interessant. stellt sich bei mir die frage, was passiert wenn die eine seite zu sehr überlegen ist? ständig belagert zu werden stelle ich mir nämlich auch entmotivierend vor.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

ich glaub da braucht man einfach den töte sie alle drang ( = wen du genug von "ihnen" tötest gehts auch mit der belagerung zuende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

also mal zum thema : 

hast du echt schön gemacht ( habs mir sogar ganz durchgelsen ) 

ABER

ich hab n kleines problem bei der sache mit dem pvp konzept(zeugs) (also ich hoff ihr versteht was gleich kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

läd die ganze sache nicht dazu ein spieler mit niedrigerem lvl zu töten ?  weil s wär blöd wen dann zum beispiel 20 leute auf dem maxlvl ( für das entsprechende gebiet) rumrennen und gegnerische lowies töten ( die am anafang warscheinlich selten in größeren gruppen spielen ) und die anderen spieler werden dadurch einfach genervt ( klar das gehört dazu aber ich hab einfach keine lust mich 40 mal von so "lol sind wir cool wir können nen lvl 4er zu 20st umhauen" leuten töten zulassen ). also ich hoff ich hab mein problem jetzt verständlich rübergebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (13. August 2008)

milo2306 schrieb:


> sehr interessant. stellt sich bei mir die frage, was passiert wenn die eine seite zu sehr überlegen ist? ständig belagert zu werden stelle ich mir nämlich auch entmotivierend vor.




Dann gibt es NPC-Unterstützung und Buffs für die Unterlegenen bzw. Debuffs für die Überlegenden usw. Daran arbeiten die Entwickler noch. Zumindest war das der letzte Stand den ich im Entwicklertagebuch gelesen habe.


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2008)

Es wird verschiedene Mittel geben um ein Ungleichgewicht zu verhindern. Also z.b. dass 70% Zerstörung spielen und nur 30% Ordnung. wie die genau aussehen weiss man allerdings noch nicht.

Daoc gabs z.b. für Unterbevölkerte Reiche XP und RP Boni

In WAR könnte ich mir vorstellen, da man ja Punkte sammelt um ein Gebiet zu erobern, dass ein Überbevölkertes Reich sehr viel mehr Punkte brauchen wird um ein Gebiet zu erobern als ein unterbevölkertes Reich oder die Festungswachen könnten stärker oder schwächer sein.

Es muss auf jeden Fall Dinge geben die die Leute dazu bringen die Seite zu wechseln. Das langfristige Ziel von den Maßnahmen muss ein 50/50 Verhältnis der Fraktionen sein


----------



## ThalluS (13. August 2008)

Sooo durchgelesen *augen reib*. 
Top geschrieben bin nichtmal dabei eingeschlafen trotz der uhrzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 das dürfte einige leute zum nachdenken oder zumindest zum schweigen bringen. *grins 
Klar bleibts nicht aus das immer noch welche mit verbunden augen und ohren durch die forum-welt tapseln werden^^, aber die können wir ja auch gepflegt ausblenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soo long 

WAR can coming  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whose (13. August 2008)

..wird mir helfn meine gilde von WAR zu überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (13. August 2008)

Kann ich so unterschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tolle Arbeit, vielen Dank dafür und Respekt: Endlich traut sich mal jemand das zu sagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. August 2008)

Gibt es irgendwas was du nicht gut erklären kannst?

Da setz ich meinen "Für lesbar und Gut befunden" Stempel drunter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beLow (13. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Urinstinkt


iiiihhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne scherz bin fürn /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (13. August 2008)

Obs hilft? Ich mein....Wer nicht intiligent genug ist und merkt das 2 unterschiedliche spiele die nur im gleichen Bereich, Also mmo, Spielen nicht die gleichen namen haben und dh wohl kaum was miteinander zu tun haben, davon abgesehen das die meisten leuten wissen was Warhammer ist, denn kann so was glaub auch nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

soo jetzt hoff ich doch das ingame die "untoten " auch vorkommen ( Gruftkönige von Khemri, Vampirfürsten) so als npcs halt ( ok ich gebs zu ich wollt nur vom thema ablenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Eraluan1 (13. August 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben, wirklich gute arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (13. August 2008)

Weiß einer was passiert wenn man sich in einer Festung, die der eigenen Fraktion gehört ausloggt, sich ca 2 Wochen später wieder einloggt und die Festung dann dem Gegner gehört? Wird man gnadenlos abgemetzelt, oder wie läuft das? Und bitte *keine* Berichte aus der Beta, ich möchte keinen dazu verleiten die NDA zu brechen, wenn das noch unklar ist darf das auch geschrieben werden.


----------



## BrinMilo (13. August 2008)

Zarkash (Sorzzara), ich will mich auch nocheinmal bei dir für diesen Thread bedanken.

Auch ich hege die Hoffnung, dass der sinnfreie Vergleich jener zwei Spiele ein Ende findet. Bedauerlicherweise gibt es - wie Stancer bereits erwähnte - Leute, die eines Besseren gar nicht belehrt werden wollen. Mit einer Belehrung meine ich nicht, ob nun das eine noch das andere besser/schlechter und/oder mehr/weniger erfolgreich ist oder sein wird, sondern lediglich, was die Vergleichbarkeit betrifft.

Selten sieht man User welche sich derartig viel Mühe machen und mit einem ungekannten Enthusiasmus, um verloren geglaubte Niveaus so mancher Foren/Threads kämpfen.

Nochmals ein Dankeschön, mach weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, BrinMilo

*//Edit:* Zu Terratec: Meines Wissens noch unklar. Vielleicht gibt es einen Mechanismus, welcher einen bei einem Wechsel der Fraktion (als besitzer eines Keeps) automatisch im Warcamp o.Ä. spawnen lässt. Aber selbst wenn, der nächste Friedhof wird nicht weit weg sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

*//Edit 2:* Zu Patso (unten): Entschuldige meine Törichtheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

da brauchst du aber viel pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich vermute das dich das spiel an den nächst besten sicheren ort portet oder du stirbst und was danach kommt kann ich dir net sagen (also das wären 2 möglichkeite wies sein KÖNNTE )


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

ach man jetzt war wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jasaad (13. August 2008)

Echt super was du geschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte unter Story zwar gerne gelesen dass sich Blizzard schon einiges irgendwie bei den Warhammer erfindern geklaut hat, aber das tut Blizzard dauerhaft.

Aber ich schätze dir ging es auch darum möglichst neutral zu bleiben, wobei man schon merkt dass bei dir eher ein Hang zu Warhammer liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (13. August 2008)

@sorzzara
Wunderbar geschrieben, thumbs up! Les deine Beiträghe immer besonders gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@legnal:
Ist dir bewusst das du einen verurteilten Mörder als Avatar hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (13. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ABER
> 
> ich hab n kleines problem bei der sache mit dem pvp konzept(zeugs) (also ich hoff ihr versteht was gleich kommt
> 
> ...





da brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen ganken alla woow is nicht drin bei war, da du wenn du als highlvl en lowlvl char angreifst bekommst du nen chickenstatus und dann kannder dich auch umhauen

greetz

edith respekt an den te NICE


----------



## Shaxul (13. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> @legnal:
> Ist dir bewusst das du einen verurteilten Mörder als Avatar hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber er hat doch das liebe Kätzchen...


----------



## Lorghi (13. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Aber er hat doch das liebe Kätzchen...



LOL sorry jetzt seh ichs auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem ist das Vark Vikernes & ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das ok ist. aber gut, die Entscheidung liegt nicht bei mir


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

ok und ich ungebildeter mensch schau jetzt in wikipedia wer das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wikipedia hasst mich ich find kein verständlichen artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann werd ich mal googel anschmeisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

@ alle die interresiert :

also da wirds doch "grenzen " geben nich das jetzt ein lvl5er der nen lvl 4er angreift gleich chicken bekommt und ich fänds doof wen dann die leute auf maxlvl für sAG mer mal t1 rumgammel und "neue" töten und wen du dann mit nem höherstufigen char kommst und die beseitigen willst bekommst ja auch n chicken also des könnt vill zum problem werden ( ach man bin ich heut wieder pesimistisch.... alles wird gut ... )


----------



## Lorghi (13. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ok und ich ungebildeter mensch schau jetzt in wikipedia wer das is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der mann hat Øystein Aarseth, Gründer der Black Metal Band "Mayhem" mit nem Messerhieb in den Kopf getötet & ist darüber hinaus ein bekannter Rechtsextremer & in solchen Kreisen auch äusserst populär!!!!


----------



## Bar (13. August 2008)

zu 2:

Du meinst Gauntlet (oder Gauntlet II) und es gab 4 Charaktere Barbar, Elf, Zauberer und Walküre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu 3:

Und was ist mit Tilea und den Grenzkönigreichen? Hmm?

Die da marodierenden Söldnerhorden setzten sich aus Angehörigen vieler Völker zusammen, welche gemeinsam in einem Söldnerheer miteinander kämpfen.

Auch Zwerge und Orks (Siehe Armeelisten von Söldnern und legendären Söldnerregimentern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sonst hast du recht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

oh danke für die info jetzt hab ich mir n haufen arbeit erspart (google hasst mich ich find nur zitate , seiten die mehr oder weniger sinnfrei sind und sonstigen müll ok manches war auch net lesbar )


----------



## sanschi (13. August 2008)

Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkano (13. August 2008)

gut geschrieben die kleine zusammenfassung

was mich wundert ist, dass die ersten 2 poster kommentare abgegeben haben, ohne überhaupt den thread gelesen zu haben^^


----------



## sevendays5 (13. August 2008)

naise, schön geschrieben, bin stolz das ich die selbe gilde mit dir teile^^

more infos pls, ich muss war zoclken waaaagh


----------



## (-Ragman-) (13. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Obs hilft? Ich mein....Wer nicht intiligent genug ist und merkt das 2 unterschiedliche spiele die nur im gleichen Bereich, Also mmo, Spielen nicht die gleichen namen haben und dh wohl kaum was miteinander zu tun haben, davon abgesehen das die meisten leuten wissen was Warhammer ist, denn kann so was glaub auch nicht helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




***intiligent***   "wegschmeiss" ...wenn das mal nicht das Eigentor der Woche ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

Kriegst ne 1 für dein Vertrauen in die Menschheit, welches dir anscheinend trotz all der stupiden Posts noch nicht abgekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## DeeeRoy (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

der Text ist gut geschrieben und fasst das wesendliche, was es an Informationen gibt, gut zusammen.

Haste wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Bekommst ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir...

Deee


----------



## Tyrez (13. August 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus dem herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb viele die mit WoW in das MMORPG Genre eingestiegen sind mit solchen spielen nicht klar kommen und wieder zurück zu WoW gehen. 
Was ich soll dir helfen die Gegner zu besiegen weil du "Gegangt" wirst? Ne, wieso sollte ich? Was bringt mir das? Ich muss weiter kommen ... besser werden als DU! Wie wir sind ein Team und müssen gegen die Gegner zusammenhalten und uns gegenseitig helfen? Hey Junge ich kenn dich nicht mal da macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob wir in der eigenen Fraktion sind und das des sogar lustig werden könnte mag ja sein aber ich muss weiter kommen T6 wartet auf mich. Cya l2p n00b!

Das ist die trockene Warheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe das es mit War besser werden wird und wir als Team auftreten werden und zusammen ein paar echt coole Tage in WAR verbringen werden. 
Wenn das Spiel den gut wird, weil alle meine Freunde, die die Beta gespielt haben meinen das es echt schlecht geworden ist, was ich doch nicht hoffe, den in kein anderes Spiel habe ich mehr Erwartungen reingesteckt als in dieses und ich denke damit bin ich nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yogi Flop (13. August 2008)

Wirklich schön geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Server einigermaßen gleich gefüllt werden. 
Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung das die ganzen 14jährigen auf Seiten der Ordnung in den Kampf eingreifen werden.


----------



## Troll_schurke (13. August 2008)

/push

Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Post um endlich dieser WAR nicht WOW ist vom tisch zu räumen respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sehn uns in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAAAAGHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (13. August 2008)

Schön ausführlich geschrieben und dennoch kurz gehalten.

Lese deine Texte immer wieder gerne.

Super und weiter so.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Wagdy (13. August 2008)

Sehr schön und ausführlich erklärt...Daumen hoch!


----------



## Kelthoras (13. August 2008)

Schöne ausführliche Beschreibung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



shartas schrieb:


> da brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen ganken alla woow is nicht drin bei war, da du wenn du als highlvl en lowlvl char angreifst bekommst du nen chickenstatus und dann kannder dich auch umhauen



Naja, 'mal abwarten - ist nicht alles immer so toll, wie es auf dem ersten Blick ausschaut; Restriktionen beim "Ganking" haben auch immer Konsequenzen, die nicht ganz so toll sind. Und Mythic hat schon so einiges bei DAoC probiert (bzw. probieren wollen) - bin echt 'mal gespannt, wie sie DIES bei Warhammer sicher kriegen. Ansonsten kann man nämlich auch prima Low-lvls als Schutzschilde oder Ärgernis mißbrauchen, dann wird ganz fix aus dem Ganking-Schutz eine Spaßbremse.


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

ich geh extra ganken nur um als Huhn rum laufen zu dürfen*g*
auch glaub ich das man nur in low level Gebieten zum Huhn wird! also nix mit Schutzschild für highlevel RVR


----------



## Lothirac (13. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> der mann hat Øystein Aarseth, Gründer der Black Metal Band "Mayhem" mit nem Messerhieb in den Kopf getötet & ist darüber hinaus ein bekannter Rechtsextremer & in solchen Kreisen auch äusserst populär!!!!



Ich habe zwar nichts mit Varg am Hut, aber das was Du da schreibst ist so nicht ganz korrekt:

Erstens gab es nach dem Selbstmord von Dead dem Sänger von Mayhem 1991 einige Streitigkeiten ("Geschäftliches" Was das auch immer gewesen sein mag) zwischen Burzum und Mayhem.
Diese mündeten irgendwann in einer Messerstecherei in der Aarseth unterlag - Todesursache war auch nicht ein Messerhieb in den Kopf sondern die folge von 26 Messerstichen.

Zum Vorwurf des Rechtsradikalismus:

Kann ich so nicht teilen. Faktum ist, daß Teile der rechten Szene in Black- und Pagan-Metal Bereichen wildern und einige Bands für sich auserkoren haben. Die meisten distanzieren sich von solchen Verbindungen.
Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, daß die Stinkefinger der Black-Metal Szene in Norwegen ( Gorgoroth, EX-Burzum und Anhänger) definitiv nicht Rechtsradikal einzustufen sind (was nicht heißen soll, dass die Jungs die Pfanne nicht heiss haben...). Vielmehr geht es dort um Ziele in Richtung der Zerstörung des Christentums. Historische Hintergründe zum Thema der Einführung des Christentums und Verdrängung der nordischen Mythologie sind denke ich zusätzliche Gründe für so ein Verhalten.

So ich denke das war alles zum Thema Varg Vikernes und Mayhem...

Zum Thema:

W.A.R wird Gross!!!

Gruß 

Alex  (Lothirac Grollbringer, Lyo-Mid 2002 bis 2007)


----------



## olisec (13. August 2008)

meine zauberkugel sagt mir: war wird eingehen wir aoc


----------



## DeeeRoy (13. August 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> meine zauberkugel sagt mir: war wird eingehen wir aoc



Meine ZauberkugelN sagen mir, du bist im falschen Forum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (13. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Grad entdeckt und gleich mal lesen aber ist bestimmt gut zusammengefasst und hilft hoffentlich ein paar Fragen zu vermeiden auch wenn ich nicht mehr ganz daran glaub...
> Aber gut das sich jemand die Mühe macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo war länger als eine SMS und damit hat die Jungend ja schon Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Ersteller
Schön geschrieben und schön das Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast.


----------



## Fabi_an (13. August 2008)

Das ist zwar ne schöne Zusammenfassung, 

ABER:

Totel subjektiv (<editiert>) und parteiisch geschrieben.

Damit meine ich, dass du W.A.R zwischen den Zeilen deutlich
als besseres Spiel hervorhebst, und WoW schlecht machst.

Und ich finde WoW als Spiel nur als "Itemhatz" abzustempeln
echt bisschen ignorant.
In gewisser Hinsicht geb ich dir, und hast du sicher recht.

Es gibt aber genug Leute, die mit Freunden und Gildenleuten Spaß
daran haben, am Feierabend eine heroischen Instanz zu machen
oder zu raiden. Ohne dabei nur "aufs nächste epix geil zu sein".

lg Fabi


----------



## Kranak90 (13. August 2008)

Super Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab ihn gleich als Lesezeichen hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Off Topic: http://www.road-to-war.com/ funktioniert wieder, aber ich find die Seite nicht so toll^^


----------



## Varek Varsson (13. August 2008)

SUPER! Hast du gut geschrieben, wer es jetzt immer noch nicht kapiert hat glaube ich Prügel von nem Zwerg verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meitie (13. August 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ne schöne Zusammenfassung,
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...


du meinst subjektiv nicht objektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nichts desto trotz geb ich dir recht
is zwar ne schöne zusammenfassung, aber man sollte eben nich alle über einen kamm scheren
was mir auch nich ganz einleuchtet ist es wie man ein spiel vergleicht was in der nda ist - ihr habt so wenig infos ... alles nur gelesen und das wichtigste das GAMEPLAY davon habt ihr null ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe sehr das es nen cooles game wird, aber haltet mal die füße still ... den hype macht nich der publisher sondern mittlerweile ihr - die famgemeinde und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht viele haben schon den fanboy-charackter ...
das is kein flame sondern nen denkanstoß von einem zocker der sich ebenfalls auf warhammer freut, jedoch wohl etwas unparteiischer an die sache gehen kann
es is nich alles gold was glänzt egal ob wow warhammer daoc aoc oder sonst irgend nen game

und nochmal: vor allem bei dieser sache mit den items ... ich weiß nich wo du deine infos her nimmst - vielleicht bist du ja ein programmierer der für die balance bei warhammer verantwortlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei wow geb ich dir recht, weiter kommt man nur durch items, aber auch durch taktiken (gibt auch leute die nen 5er dungeon zu viert machen in normal equip, da brauchts schon etwas mehr spielverständnis)... jedoch woher willst du wissen in welchem verhältnis es bei warhammer ist? weder ist das spiel aus der nda, noch ist es released, noch besitzt du einen max lvl char im end content um darüber auskunft zu geben inwiefern dich ausrüstung verstärkt
du hast einfach keine ahnung was das angeht - genauso wenig wie alle anderen auch
flamed mich aber regt euch nich immer über die wow com auf wenn ihr teilweise selbst kein stück besser seid


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Eins ehr schöner Artikel, Sorzzara.

Es tut gut, mal etwas anderes zu lesen als dieses ständiges pro / contra Geschreibe diverser Fan- und Flameboys.


----------



## Lanielle La Croix (13. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es wird verschiedene Mittel geben um ein Ungleichgewicht zu verhindern. Also z.b. dass 70% Zerstörung spielen und nur 30% Ordnung. wie die genau aussehen weiss man allerdings noch nicht.
> 
> Daoc gabs z.b. für Unterbevölkerte Reiche XP und RP Boni



GOA / Mythic hats bei DAOC nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt... Nen Ungleichgewicht gibts dort seit 7 Jahren und der XP / RP Boni brachte nur sehr wenigen spielern ein ganz kleines bisschen was... Also ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein... ähm ich meine natürlich ins Höllenfeuer...

Und genauso wird das bei WAR auch ablaufen... Gründe weswegen ich und unserer Gilde die CE Abbestellt haben... WAR wird definitiv nicht gespielt, dafür ist das GAME einfach zu schlecht...


----------



## Tannenbernie (13. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Folgenden Punkte erläutern die Unterschiede zwischen dem Konzept von W.A.R und WoW, und erklären, warum diese Spiele nichts miteinander zu tun haben, und vor allem kein Abklatsch voneinander sind.



Also ich denke mal, das du damit auf die vielen Vergleiche zwischen WoW und WAR eingehst - und da muss ich dir absolut widersprechen - die beiden Spiele haben *sehr viel gemeinsam* und sie nicht miteinander zu vergleichen waere sehr dumm. 

Natuerlich auch eine kleine Argumentation:

*1) Dieselbe Zielgruppe*
Beide Spiele haben genau die gleiche Zielgruppe und muessen sich daher miteinander vergleichen lassen. 95% der MMO-Spieler haben nur Zeit und Geld fuer genau EIN Spiel und das wird sorgfaeltig ausgewaehlt. Dazu - richtig - vergleicht man die vorhandenen Spiele und sucht sich das Richtige aus.

Ist genau wie bei einem Autokauf, stell dir vor du kannst dir nur ein Auto leisten und siehst dir ein paar Autos an. Ein VW Passat ist vielleicht ein sehr solides Auto mit wenig Bugs, hat sehr viel Platz, ist aber optisch unschoen. Der neue Mazda 3er sieht prima aus, ist sportlich, hat aber weniger Platz und ist vielleicht oefter in der Werkstatt. Natuerlich wird der Mazda-Haendler dir 1000 Gruende angeben, warum sein Mazda nix mit einem Passat zu tun hat, trotzdem vergleicht man die beiden Autos da man nur eines kaufen kann.

Genau so ist das mit MMOs - du wirst vermutlich nur eins spielen - also guckst du dir die vorhandenen an und entscheidest dann. Wenn also ein neues MMO kommt, was viele Features nicht hat, die du bei deinem alten MMO magst ist das ein Problem. Wer kauft schon ein neues Auto ohne Klimaanlage, wenn sein altes Auto eine hatte?

Also von daher koennen WAR-Fans Unterschiede angeben wie sie wollen - aber da 95% der angehenden WAR-Spieler ein anderes MMO canceln, um WAR zu spielen, muss man es auch vergleichen, alles andere waere quatsch.

2) *Dieselbe Welt*
Im Unterschied zu deinen Ausfuehrungen haben WoW und WAR tatsechlich die gleiche Grundlage. Blizzard hat ja nie einen grossen Hehl draus gemacht, bei Warhammer zu klauen. Comic-artige Figuren, Zwergen Gyrocopter, Flugabwehr in einem Fanttasy-Setting...all das hat Blizz von Warhammer, denn das IST die Warhammer Welt. Von da her haben wir hier 2 extrem gleich Settings mit einem extrem gleichen Look & Feel.



Das andere MMOs aus der SciFi Welt mehr Unterschiede zu WoW haben, ist offensichtlich - aber wie du auch schon erlauetert hast, sind zwei Speile mit dem gleichen Fantasy-Setting, dann hier noch in fast der gleichen Welt nur schwer voneinander zu unterscheiden. Im grossen und ganzen sehe ich nur 2 wirkliche Unterschiede:

1) War ist gebalanced fuer PvP, WoW fuer PvE
2) WoW laesst Items farmen, WAR laesst Ruf/Aussehen farmen

Punkt 1 ist sicher sehr interessant fuer viele Spieler, die von WoWs PvP enttauescht sind. 
Punkt 2 gibt Spielern dieselbe Motivation wie in WoW. In WoW werden halt endlose Stunden verbracht, um ein neues Epic sichtbar zum Angeben zu tragen. In War werden dieselben Stunden verbracht, um eine neues Anhaengsel an seine Ruestung zu haengen, was einen dann als "Habe 10000 orks getoetet" auszeichnet. Ist nicht wirklich nen dicker Unterschied denke ich.


----------



## Tobaar (13. August 2008)

Sicher, Hintergrundstory ist eine andere ..doch das Gameplay und Item hinterherjagen ist in Warhammer genauso vorhanden. Ich rede hier nicht von nur 30%. Es ist nunmal WoW PvE Content mit DAoC RvR Content.

1. Das Setting:
Ist wohl jedem klar das es ein anderes Setting ist.

2. Mechaniken:
 Die Steuerung ist dennoch wie in WoW (sicherlich auch in anderen MMORPGS aber WoW war da der erste der es so einfach machte).

3. Die Story:
Siehe 1

4. Das Spielprinzip und die Motivation:
Itemjagd und RvR. Nicht so schlimm wie in WoW dennoch sind es weit aus mehr als 30% im Endgame. Wer Dark Age of Camelot gespielt hatt weis dies auch. Es ist ein riesenunterschied ob jemand dort Epic, Toa oder DF Rüstung trägt, selbst im RvR. Grob geschätzt hielt sich dies in Waage (50%-50%)

5. Die Spielwelt:
Sicherlich wird im RvR sich die Burgkontrolle ändern (was ja auch schon fast alles war)aber im PvE Content wird es genauso wie in WoW einen Boss geben wie Illidian den man mehrmals töten kann wie schon damals in Dark Age of Camelot.

6. Der Fokus:
Der Fokus liegt in Warhammer sicherlich mehr auf das RvR doch trozdem sind zu 90% der Faktoren aus WoW in Warhammer gegeben.


Mein Fazit bisher ist einfach ein Spiel mit WoW PvE Content (asuch vieles neues ist dazu gekommen) und RvR Content aus DAoC in einem Warhammersetting (auch hier ist vieles neues dazu gekommen).

Ich freue mich schon auf den 18.9 wenn es dann so richtig losgeht.


----------



## DeeeRoy (13. August 2008)

Lanielle schrieb:


> Und genauso wird das bei WAR auch ablaufen... Gründe weswegen ich und unserer Gilde die CE Abbestellt haben... WAR wird definitiv nicht gespielt, dafür ist das GAME einfach zu schlecht...



Willkommen im Forum und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist der erste Mensch (oder deine Gilde), die das Spiel schon nach dem Beta status gespielt haben und wissen, wie es sich spielt.

Ich beneide dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anevila (13. August 2008)

Gratulation und vielen Dank für diesen Threat.
Schön geschrieben.

Mir macht es auf jedenfall Appetit WAR auszuprobieren. Aber das hatte ich so oder so vor.

Sicherlich hat er eine leichte Note in der Beschreibung aus der hervorgeht das er WAR favorisiert aber ich finde das gibt dem ganzen eine persönliche Note ;-)  und das find ich gut so.
Ich spiele seit realise WOW mit begeisterung und werde mich nicht davon beeinflussen lassen das jemand anderer mal seine Persönlichen Neigungen so preisgibt.
Ich verstehe nicht warum sich immer alle gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen wenn jemand mal seine Subjektive Meinung so einflechtet. Nehmt es doch einfach mal so hin.


----------



## Tobaar (13. August 2008)

Anevila schrieb:


> Gratulation und vielen Dank für diesen Threat.
> Schön geschrieben.
> 
> Mir macht es auf jedenfall Appetit WAR auszuprobieren. Aber das hatte ich so oder so vor.
> ...



Wie will man sich eine subjektive Meinung bilden wenn man das Spiel nur aus Videos kennt? So nämlich kommt es mir vor bei den meisten.


----------



## Meitie (13. August 2008)

Tobaar schrieb:


> Wie will man sich eine subjektive Meinung bilden wenn man das Spiel nur aus Videos kennt? So nämlich kommt es mir vor bei den meisten.


juhu ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. August 2008)

Ja, man muss Lanielle lassen, dass er schon lange in der Beta ist, diverse Gilden hinter sich hat, bei genausovielen abgelehnt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry @ Lanielle, aber mich wirst du nicht mehr los. Vor allem, nachdem du plötzlich diesen Umschwung von Spaß in der Beta zu Scheiss-Spiel hattest, und das nun überall rausposaunst.
Wer A sagt, muss sich von mir auch B anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun schimpf mich ruhig wieder ein Kind/Kiddy. Was wär ich eigentlich, wenn ich die Geschichte mal dazu schreiben würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCNR


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Und da sind sie wieder, die Flameboys die alle schlecht reden müssen. Wenn euch WAR nicht gefällt, spielt es doch einfach nicht, schließlich zwingt euch niemand dazu.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. August 2008)

Lanielle war bestimmt ein Gildenhopper und die anderen Gilden haben das rausgekriegt und ihn dann nicht mehr angenommen. Dann wolllte in der WAR Beta niemand mit ihm zusammenspielen und deswegen findet er WAR schlecht. 
Richtig? Ist nur so ne Vermutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meitie (13. August 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Und da sind sie wieder, die Flameboys die alle schlecht reden müssen. Wenn euch WAR nicht gefällt, spielt es doch einfach nicht, schließlich zwingt euch niemand dazu.


wer bitte flamed denn?bis auf ein wenig OT seh ich hier nix erwähnenswertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja wie soll ich etwas schlecht oder gut finden wenn ichs weder gespielt noch nen objektiven test darüber gelesen habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (13. August 2008)

Lothirac schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nichts mit Varg am Hut, aber das was Du da schreibst ist so nicht ganz korrekt:
> 
> Erstens gab es nach dem Selbstmord von Dead dem Sänger von Mayhem 1991 einige Streitigkeiten ("Geschäftliches" Was das auch immer gewesen sein mag) zwischen Burzum und Mayhem.
> Diese mündeten irgendwann in einer Messerstecherei in der Aarseth unterlag - Todesursache war auch nicht ein Messerhieb in den Kopf sondern die folge von 26 Messerstichen.
> ...



Zitat: "Er starb durch einen Messerhieb in den Kopf, ich musste das Messer richtig herausziehen."

Desweiteren ist der Mann bekennenter Nationalist, Rassist & Antisemit (und wenn er sich noch so sehr vom Nationalsozialismus distanziert) der wortwortlich solche "Weisheiten" wie: "Das 3te Reich war die Idealform einer Gesellschaft.", von sich gibt.

Es liegt mir fern die norwegische Bm Szene grundsätzlich als rechtsextrem einzustufen, dennoch: Vikernes ist für viele eine Ikone, besonders in der NSBM (National Socialistic Black Metal) Szene und das ist sehr real!


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

Ich favorisiere auch Warhammer!Ich bin ein Pvpler und war auf meinen Server einer der wenigen der noch mit 70 in Nagrand unterwegs war!


Ich kann Wow nimer sehn, weil ich in Wow einfach nix mehr zu tun habe!Keinen Bock zu raiden nur um Items abzugrassen um dann weiter zu raiden!
Schalchtfelder sind ohne Sinn und Zweck!
Dailyquests?nein danke!
5er Inis? Wie oft soll ich da noch rein!
In Halaa ist auch niemand der kämpfen will!
Arena? Ja war lustig, aber bin ich auch aufgeschmissen wenn grad keiner vom Team online ist!
Es gibt in WoW keine weiter Entwicklung durch PVP, und die letzten wirklich coolen Pve Quests die ich in Wow machen durfte, waren, die Königs quest im Düsterbruch und die Jäger Bogenquest!

Hätte Blizz in dieser Richtung mehr zu bieten gehabt, wäre ich sicher länger geblieben!
Aber nach der Jägerquest gab es keine einzig gute Soloquest mehr, und nein eine 5er Quest die man als Jäger durch kiten solo machen kann zählt nicht*g*

Alles was ich bisher gesehn und gelesen habe von Betatestern, vor allem seit Patch 3.3.1 lässt mich frohen Mutes sein, dass Warhammer mir all das bietet was ich in Wow vermisse + all das was mir in WoW gefallen hat!


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> achja wie soll ich etwas schlecht oder gut finden wenn ichs weder gespielt noch nen objektiven test darüber gelesen habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das meine ich, wenn man sich diesen Thread durch liest, fallen Posts auf, die den Eindruck erwecken, Blizzard hätte mit WoW die MMORPGs erfunden, und WoW wäre das einzig wahre MMORPG. 

Da fallen dann solche Aussagen auf:


> Die Steuerung ist dennoch wie in WoW


Das ist zwar Grundsätzlich richtig, aber hat auch WoW auch an anderen MMORPGs orientiert. 



> (sicherlich auch in anderen MMORPGS aber WoW war da der erste der es so einfach machte).


Gut, da muss ich zustimmen, aber nicht jeder empfindet es als Positiv, dass alles Möglich blinkt und Blitz oder mit Frage- und Ausrufezeichen versehen ist.

(nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen)


damit will ich sagen, WAR ist noch nicht draußen. Es gibt recht wenig offizielle Infos, und ein paar Gerüchte von Betatestern die sich über die NDA hinweg gesetzt haben. es kann keine pauschale aussage getroffen werden, dass War besser ist Als WoW oder anders herum, zum einenw eil es dafür zu wenig Infos gibt, und zum anderen weil jeder einen anderen geschmack hat.

Dass Spiele (oder allgemein Software) sich am aktuellen Standard orientieren, ist doch logisch, WAR orientiert sich an WoW, genau so, wie sich WoW an z.B. DAoC orientiert hat. jeder nimmt das, was sich etabliert hat, und versucht es besser zu machen, bzw den eigenen Bedürfnissen an zu passen.


----------



## Montoliou (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal muss ich sagen, daß mir die Analyse der beiden Spiele gut gefällt. Danke für Deine Zeit.
Ich habe jetzt beim überfliegen des weiteren Threads mehrere Befürchtungen wahrgenommen auf die ich kurz eingehen möchte.

Vorab. Wie hier wahrscheinlich alle wissen wird WAR von den Machern von DAOC programmiert. 
Ich habe 5-6 Jahre ausgiebig DAOC gespielt. Und ich kann euch sagen, Mythic hat jeden Fehler gemacht den man machen kann.
Aber sie haben immer versucht diese zu korrigieren und haben daraus gelernt. Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist TOA. Man hat Items und Fähigkeiten
auf die Welt losgelassen die einfach viel zu mächtig waren. Diese waren allerdings so schwer zu bekommen, daß zu Beginn nur wenige sehr stark waren.
Das ganze RvR Gefüge geriet ausser Kontrolle. Man hat glaube ich innerhalb eines Monats einige Items runtergepatched und nach und nach die Schwierigkeit diese zu erringen herabgesetzt. Wenn bei Mythic jetzt also nicht nur Demente Vollidioten sitzen, werden Sie ähnliche Fehler in WAR bestimmt nicht noch einmal machen.

Nun zu den Befürchtungen.
1. Wird nun "geganked" bis zum abwinken?
Ich glaube nein. Warum? Siehe oben. In DAOC gab es abgegrenzte Schlachtfelder die man nur in bestimmten Levelranges betreten konnte. Wahrscheinlich wird es in WAR so ähnlich funktionieren. Jeder Levelbereich wird wahrscheinlich seine eigenen Gebiete haben. Dieses Konzept war in DAOC ausserordentlich erfolgreich. Teilweise war in Thidranki mehr los als im "großen" RVR. (Thidranki = Schlachtfeld LvL 20-24) Ich weise daraufhin das dies eine Vermutung ist. (NDA)
2. Wird erobert und dann sofort wieder reseted? Wieso erober ich dann? Oder muss ich für immer belagert bleiben?
Dem wird glaube ich nicht so sein. In DAOC (ja ich weiß, aber das Spiel war Mythics "Diplomarbeit" ;-)) wurde wenn überhaupt 2-3 mal im Jahr resetted. Meistens zu Patchterminen. Es war also wirklich mal eine Zeitlang so, daß wir Hibbies 4-5 Monate lange kein einziges Relikt mehr hatten. (Für jedes Relikt welches man dem Feind stahl bekam man 10% mehr Kampf oder Magiekraft) Wir haben uns aber kurz vor einem Reset selber wieder daraus gekämpft. An den Raid denke ich noch heute. Eine Gruppe Schatten hat sich das Relikt geholt während der Rest der Armee den Feind beschäftigt hat. Leider bekommt der Feind per Weltrundruf mit sobald eine Relikt aufgehoben wird. Die Jagd die dann stattfand war an Spannung nicht zu überbieten. 

Ich traue Mythic eine Menge zu und hoffe Sie werden wirklich aus Ihren Fehlern lernen. Denn dann muss WAR einfach gut werden.

Ups. Jetzt habe ich ja noch gar nicht über WOW hergezogen.. ;-) Hmmmm.. *schnellnachdenk* Ne warum auch? Der eine fährt gerne Audi. Der andere lieber BMW. Und wie sagte schon der Bürgermeister von Berlin? "Und das ist auch gut so" ;-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Curentix (13. August 2008)

Was soll denn bitteschön W.A.R sein?

Ich kenne WAR oder Warhammer aber W.A.R? Wofür steht die Abkürzung?


----------



## Billyjoe19x (13. August 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Das andere MMOs aus der SciFi Welt mehr Unterschiede zu WoW haben, ist offensichtlich - aber wie du auch schon erlauetert hast, sind zwei Speile mit dem gleichen Fantasy-Setting, dann hier noch in fast der gleichen Welt nur schwer voneinander zu unterscheiden. Im grossen und ganzen sehe ich nur 2 wirkliche Unterschiede:
> 
> 1) War ist gebalanced fuer PvP, WoW fuer PvE
> 2) WoW laesst Items farmen, WAR laesst Ruf/Aussehen farmen
> ...




Ist schon nen Unterschied da dich der epic in WoW wieder stärker macht im vergleich zu denen die nicht die hundert stunden dafür gefarmt haben, ergo musst du farmen wenn du nicht ständig unterlegen sein willst

In W.A.R. bringt dir die fürs farmen erhaltene belohnung nix weiter als ne optische verbesserung durch trophäen oder Titel, diese bringen dir im vergleich mit anderen spielern aber rein gar nichts, ergo farmen ist nicht notwendig um im endcontent noch aktiv was reissen zu können


----------



## Meitie (13. August 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, wenn man sich diesen Thread durch liest, fallen Posts auf, die den Eindruck erwecken, Blizzard hätte mit WoW die MMORPGs erfunden, und WoW wäre das einzig wahre MMORPG.
> 
> Da fallen dann solche Aussagen auf:
> 
> ...


da geb ich dir recht mit dem was du sagst, aber ich glaub ihr seid auch immer viel zu eingeschnappt wenn jemand was postet was nicht 100%ig eurer meinung entspricht ... es gibt halt auch andere meinungen und ich finde hier in diesem topic hat eigentlich gar keiner geflamed im gegenteil hier wurde bisher gut diskutiert dafür is doch ein forum da ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich auf warhammer schaus mir an bild mir mein urteil und lass mich gern positiv überraschen - ich find halt man kann zur zeit nur vermuten etc... wenn man immer mal wieder was neues liest, dann fehlt ne quelle oder man hat mal irgendwo was aufgeschnappt etc... gespielt habens die wenigsten und die die es spielen dürfen nix sagen, deshalb ist es einfach sinnfrei sich jetzt so zu äußern als würde man das spiel schon seit 3 jahren spielen und das kommt bei vielen hier so rüber - fanboy-charackter 
und schreibt man seine meinung nieder is man gleich nen flamer, das is sehr intollerant
ich hoffe das warhammer an den schwachstellen von wow anknüpft, vor allem was die atmosphäre angeht (die sehr stark nachgelassen hat) und drücke die daumen


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Teilweise war in Thidranki mehr los als im "großen" RVR. (Thidranki = Schlachtfeld LvL 20-24)



... oh, der Name weckt Erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitteschön W.A.R sein?
> 
> Ich kenne WAR oder Warhammer aber W.A.R? Wofür steht die Abkürzung?




*W*arhammer Online *A*ge of *R*econing

So nun weißt du's.


----------



## Lorghi (13. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ich favorisiere auch Warhammer!Ich bin ein Pvpler und war auf meinen Server einer der wenigen der noch mit 70 in Nagrand unterwegs war!
> 
> Ich kann Wow nimer sehn, weil ich in Wow einfach nix mehr zu tun habe!Keinen Bock zu raiden nur um Items abzugrassen um dann weiter zu raiden!
> Schalchtfelder sind ohne Sinn und Zweck!
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst vor kurzem hab ich aus Langeweile wieder angefangen & nach 6 Wochen hat sich das gleiche "ich will nimmer, was neues muss her"-Gefühl bereits wieder eingestellt (obwohl Schurke wirklich Spass macht).


----------



## Montoliou (13. August 2008)

Hi Kel,



Kelgan schrieb:


> ... oh, der Name weckt Erinnerungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja gell? *schwärm* Es hatte was mit meinem Waldi 5-10 Minuten ein Ziel anzuschleichen nur um den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum zuschlagen zu finden.. ;-)
Und KEIN Spiel hat danach je wieder solche Adrenalin-Ausschüttungen initiiert. :-) 

Deshalb... WAR muss gut werden.. BITTÖÖÖÖööööö....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Lorghi (13. August 2008)

leider hab ich weder RvR noch DAoC Erfahrung, aber so wie Monti das hier beschreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das hört sich toll an!!!!!

Ich freu mich auf WAR (genau genommen "studier" ich seit Tagen die Hintergrund-Geschichte mittels Wikipedia in Verbindung mit dem Lexicanum, um auch gut vorbereitet zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

is ja nur noch n knapper monat bis das spiel rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( gneau in der woche wo schule wieder angeht *cry*)

naja ich bin echt mal gespannd wie das rvr sich "anfühlt" ( hab DAoC leider nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) 

und bis der monat rum is bemal ich bloodbowl plastik figuren ( also ich versuchs die sehen aber zur zeit richtig richtig schlecht aus bin halt noch anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja gibts von DAoC i-wo ne trial version die auch auf vista geht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( die wo ich runtergleaden hab hatt net so wirklich gfunzt... )


----------



## Olynth (13. August 2008)

Lanielle schrieb:


> GOA / Mythic hats bei DAOC nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt... Nen Ungleichgewicht gibts dort seit 7 Jahren und der XP / RP Boni brachte nur sehr wenigen spielern ein ganz kleines bisschen was... Also ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein... ähm ich meine natürlich ins Höllenfeuer...
> 
> Und genauso wird das bei WAR auch ablaufen... Gründe weswegen ich und unserer Gilde die CE Abbestellt haben... WAR wird definitiv nicht gespielt, dafür ist das GAME einfach zu schlecht...



Menschen können aus Fehlern lernen.
Giev Quelle PLX wo das steht dass sie es genauso machen??


----------



## Ghexy (13. August 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi Kel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ja, thidranki war zu geil, ich hatte mindestens 10 mal nen neuen char auf 24 gezogen wenn der alte 1L4 war (noch zu zeiten als man seine rp´s nich resetten konnte)
aber mein daoc spielspaß wurde mit toa eigentlich auf fast 0 gesetzt, hat sich danach zwar wieder gefangen aber war nach toa nie mehr so wie vorher.


am besten wars als DF neu war (nen RVR Dungeon, in den man nur reinkann wenn sein reich die meisten keeps hält) meinen nachtschatten dringelassen und dann die caster beim farmen gekillt... risiko war halt das man nichmehr rein konnte wenn man gekillt wurde, aber die meisten feinde haben halt nich mit angriffen gerechnet --> schnelle rp´s


----------



## iveo (13. August 2008)

jo - nett geschrieben - doch trotzdem dringt ein wenig heftig dieser "war-yeah" "wow-buuh" unterton durch, vor allem in punkt 4 (und folgenden) wo die wow auf itemhatz abstrahierst, dabei aber auf nette instanzen, boss encounter, das pvp in arenen und battlegrounds vergisst...

...man bekommt bei all diesen aktivitäten unter anderem neue items - korrekt. aber zu sagen, dass all diese dinge nur deshalb gespielt werden, um an irgendwelche items zu kommen ist schwachsinn, die motivation dahinter ist bei jedem anders

der eine mag die instanz
der andere liebt das pvp
der nächste mag stundenlanges raiden mit seinen freunden
oder stellt gern sein können gegen andere spieler in der arena unter beweis

und so mancher freut sich dann auch noch über charakterverbesserungen die dabei rausspringen

dass war mit seinem RvR system den fokus teilweise wo anders hat ist klar, gut und ok und gerade weil du die beiden (auf den ersten blick) objektiv vergleichen wolltest um die unterschiede zu tage zu führen, muss ich dir umso stärker ankreiden, dass du die spielelemente so latent aber doch nach deinen subjektiven vorlieben wertest

finde du hast dein ziel damit verfehlt und es handelt sich bei dem von dir initiierten thread nur um einen weiteren "blablabla-das ist mein senf dazu"-thread 

you fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischbrot (13. August 2008)

iveo schrieb:


> ...man bekommt bei all diesen aktivitäten unter anderem neue items - korrekt. aber zu sagen, dass all diese dinge nur deshalb gespielt werden, um an irgendwelche items zu kommen ist schwachsinn[...]



Dieser Satz hat bis BC gestimmt. Klar die besseren Items waren nett, aber die Bossencounter in MC, BWL, ZG etc. das waren wirklich die Dinge, warum ich und viele meiner Ingamebekannschaften Raiden gegangen sind. Items waren noch sekundär. Wichtig, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. 
Mit dem 1. Addon wurde die Itemspirale allerdings in gang gesetzt und man kann WoW maximal die ersten paar Monate (also sporadischer Zocker) genießen. Da entdeckt man noch Neuheiten. Da hat man die Instanzen erst ein paar mal hinter sich. Aber jeder, der länger spielt, merkt, dass Items zur entgültigen Maxime erklärt worden sind.
Ich lauf nicht zwanzigmal durch eine Instanz, weil mir ihr Flair gefällt, sondern weil ich ein Item möchte.
Ich raide nicht mehrmals die Woche, weil ich den Encounter von Lady Vashji so toll finde.
Das PvP System lasse ich außen vor, da dies von Anfang an auf Items basierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthoras (13. August 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Menschen können aus Fehlern lernen.
> Giev Quelle PLX wo das steht dass sie es genauso machen??



Ein Mitglied meiner Gilde spielt zumindest die Beta - und hat sie kürzlich nüchtern mit "spielt sich leider nur wie ein Aufguss von DAoC" kommentiert, welches er - wie ich - jahrelang gespielt hat; ich bin immer noch gespannt darauf, aber nähere mich dem Ganzen sehr vorsichtig.

Um etwaige "Wowphobiker" zu beruhigen: derjenige welche spielt kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2008)

@Fischbrot
Bitte was? Das alte PvP System forderte fast schon Joblosigkeit und eine Stammgruppe, um jemals an die richtig guten PvP Items zu kommen. Da gab es Ehre, um einen Rang zu erreichen oder noch schlimmer zu halten. Ganz zu Beginn war es nämlich so, dass du den Rang halten musstest um die Items überhaupt weiter nutzen zu können. Weil das für mindestens 90% der Interessierten völlig unmöglich war, wurde PvP hauptsächlich aus Spaß an der Freude gemacht. Ich erinnere mich an alte Schlachten bei Crossroads.

Wie dem auch sei, dem letzten Satz kann ich nicht zustimmen. Heute mag das so sein, aber "damals" sicher nicht.


----------



## Lanielle La Croix (13. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum und
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich sag mal nichts dazu ^^ und ja ich / wir haben einschlägige Erfahrungen mit WAR gemacht..


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

naja aber DAoC scheint ja auch relativ erfogreich zu sein wiso sollte der entwickler was anders machen wens schonmal geklappt hatt ? ( also vom rvr prinzip her und so sie müssen halt trozdem was neues bieten weils sonst auch kein mensch kaufen würde ) so denken sich die leute halt : ahh DAoC war gut da kann warhammer doch auch nur gut werden und so

also ich hoff du weißt was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (13. August 2008)

Hi,



Ghexy schrieb:


> oh ja, thidranki war zu geil, ich hatte mindestens 10 mal nen neuen char auf 24 gezogen wenn der alte 1L4 war (noch zu zeiten als man seine rp´s nich resetten konnte)
> aber mein daoc spielspaß wurde mit toa eigentlich auf fast 0 gesetzt, hat sich danach zwar wieder gefangen aber war nach toa nie mehr so wie vorher.



Naja bei mir wars nicht ganz so. Ich hatte mich komplett auf die Artefakte und MLs gestürzt und dabei gar nicht mitbekommen was diese Items im RvR auslösen. Um Braggarts Bogen auf LvL10 zu kriegen habe ich damals glaube ich 3000 Iaculi gekillt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich dann wieder im RvR war habe ich nur noch gelegen und mich erstmal gefragt ob ichs verlernt hätte. Dazu kam das ich trotzig bei Stich und Bogenskillung geblieben bin. Und nicht wie alle President Evil oder Mong in Ihre Meelee Skillung gefolgt war. Dadurch hatte ich erst nicht kapiert das es an TOA lag. Und als ich es dann kapiert hatte war das meiste schon wieder weg gepatched. Aber jetzt kannte ich meinen Waldi in und auswendig. Es gab also jetzt richtig aufs Maul. ;-)



Ghexy schrieb:


> am besten wars als DF neu war (nen RVR Dungeon, in den man nur reinkann wenn sein reich die meisten keeps hält) meinen nachtschatten dringelassen und dann die caster beim farmen gekillt... risiko war halt das man nichmehr rein konnte wenn man gekillt wurde, aber die meisten feinde haben halt nich mit angriffen gerechnet --> schnelle rp´s



Jo da hatte ich auch ein tolles Erlebnis. Ich hatte in DF ausgeloggt und als ich wieder reinkam hatte Albion den Zugang. Ich also durchgeschlichen bis zu deren Eingang und auf die Jagd gegangen. Plötzlich stand dann eine Kobi/Schattenklinge vor mir und ich hab mich natürlich reflexmäßig verhalten. (Wegdrehen um PA auszuweichen, durchlaufen, Geist der Wälder an, auf Entfernung bringen, umdrehen, feuern. ) Irgendwann habe ich dann gemerkt das der gar nicht kämpfte und um sein Leben emotete. (niederknien, betteln, kopfschütteln, kehle durch usw.) Naja, es stellte sich heraus das er mit mir zusammen jagen wollte.) Wir haben bestimmt 3 Tage lang in DF als weg gehauen was uns über den Weg lief. Kommunikation war nur über Emotes möglich aber das hat super funkioniert. Und ich hätte zu gerne die Gesichter der Alb-Spieler gesehen, als die nen Elfen und nen Kobi über sich stehend erkannten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal. WAR wird mit Sicherheit all dies enthalten. DAS WIRD GUUUUUuuut. :-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Fischbrot (13. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Fischbrot
> Bitte was? Das alte PvP System forderte fast schon Joblosigkeit und eine Stammgruppe, um jemals an die richtig guten PvP Items zu kommen. Da gab es Ehre, um einen Rang zu erreichen oder noch schlimmer zu halten. Ganz zu Beginn war es nämlich so, dass du den Rang halten musstest um die Items überhaupt weiter nutzen zu können.



Stimmt, und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Man hat PvP unter zwei Prämissen betrieben. 
Nummer eins: Ich will was erreichen. Ich möchte einen hohen Rang haben. Ich will Items haben. Tja und ab Rang 11 musste man wirklich 24/7 in den BG sein bzw. in den Pausen Open PvP betreiben. Der Anreiz waren aber, das Geltungsbedürfniss und die Items
Nummer zwei: Ich hau gern annern die Köppe ein, egal obs was bringt oder nich.

Stimmt, mein letzter Satz ist etwas missverständlich, entschuldige dafür. Pre BC war ein Hauch von PvP zu sehen. Immernoch nicht das PvP was ich aus DAoC gewöhnt war, aber ich will kein auf PvP/RvR fokusiertes Spiel mit einem auf PvE fokusierten Spiel vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (13. August 2008)

Ich kenne kein Forum, egal für welches Spiel, indem sich so derbe angezickt wird wie hier im Buffed-Forum. Ihr solltet das hier in Flame-WAR umbenennen. Anstatt Euch mit unsinnigen Forenposts das Leben schwer zu machen solltet Ihr mal an die frische Luft gehen.

All das gezanke, geschimpfe und geweine hier ist völlig sinnfrei.

Warum WAR (vom Niveau her) DOCH so werden könnte wie WOW:

Weil die gleiche jammernde und flamende und sich gegenseitig nur niedermachende Community den Großteil der Spieler bildet. 

WAR wird erscheinen, ob ihr das nun herbeisehnt oder auch nicht. WoW wird auch weiterhin existieren. WAR wird seine festen Fans haben und WoW genauso. Schade das für die Mehrheit hier nicht 2 Spiele nebeneinander existieren können ohne das es zu animalischen Revierstreitigkeiten kommt. Immer dieses alberne "Mein Spiel ist eh besser"-Gehabe. 
Wisst ihr was ich toll finde? Das ich bald neben WoW auch noch WAR spielen können werde. DAS ist mal genial. Geht nicht? Wird sich zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freue mich trotzdem auf beide Spiele. Fun pur. Nur Ihr mit eurem Negativgerede stört die Vorfreude manchmal. Größtenteils muss man sich hier über die Leute nur wundern und sie auslachen, aber es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen dieses Kindergartenforum in Zukunft zu meiden. Die wenigen intelligenten Forumsbesucher hier lassen sich nach und nach immer weiter auf das Kindergartenniveau runterziehen und selbst gut geschriebene Threads verkommen meisst schon nach der ersten Seite zum 0815-typisch-Buffed.de Thread mit haltlosen Behauptungen, böswilligen Unterstellungen und Beschimpfungen. Ich weiss ja das ich mich mit diesem Post ins absolute Forenaus katapultiere, aber gesagt werden muss es einfach mal. Viele spielen sich hier als die absoluten Forenplatzhirsche auf, denen niemand auch nur ansatzweise Kritik gegenüber äußern darf, sonst gibt es gleich wieder Schelte, nur weil solche Leute hier den ganzen Tag im Forum rumlungern und nur darauf warten ihren vorpubertären Trieben freien lauf zu lassen. Es gibt für jedes gute Argument ein Gegenargument, es kommt nur auf den Standpunkt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Fakt ist das Ihr hier sinnlose Debatten führt, anstatt euch einfach auf WAR zu freuen. Oder falls das hier eure Art von Vorfreude auf ein Spiel ist... dann gute Nacht "Community" =). Ihr solltet mal alle ein wenig näher zusammenrücken, denn nur das bildet eine gute Gemeindschaft. Anfangs war ich froh hier auf Leute zu treffen die das gleiche Hobby teilen und sich darauf freuen Warhammer Online zu spielen aber mittlerweile bin ich nurnoch froh das ich nicht auf euch angewiesen bin. Ihr verbreitet keine Vorfreude sondern größtenteils nur ernüchterndes Geflame. Wenn Jemand schreibt er freue sich auf WAR, weil... wird er gleich als "WAR-Fanboy" deklariert , schreibt Jemand WAR finde ich doof weil... wird er gleich zum "WoW-Fanboy". Ihr habt hier doch ne Macke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß in WAR und WoW und in was-weiß-ich-noch für Games, vielleicht schlägt man sich ja mal auf einem Schlachtfeld gegenseitig die Omme ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Verdient hätte es so mancher hier.

Und nun dürft Ihr mich und meinen Post gerne in der Luft zerreissen.Ich habe fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

Naja manche Leute bekommen Familie Beruf und Wow unter einem Hut, warum nicht Warhammer und Wow zusammen*g*


----------



## fowl (13. August 2008)

wird es in war auch Addons geben wie in WoW?
also fürs Interface


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

Soweit ich weis wird auch .lua verwendet!
Also ja, aber sie wollen nur das ermöglichen was auch mit der Standard ui möglich wäre, also kein Decursive, wie es damals bei WoW möglich war!


----------



## Gutebesserung (13. August 2008)

@ fowl 
Also eigentlich haben sie in fast jeden Interview, wo man sie auf Addons angesprochen hat, gesagt das sie nicht wollen das Leute zu sehr an der Spielmechanik mit Addons drehen können. Sprich sie wollen nicht das jemand Skill durch Addons ablösen kann, wie es ja in WOW dank Omen üblich ist. Denke das es hier vorallem um Addons geht die einen Vorteil im Spiel bringen. Solche werden sie auf jedenfall ausblocken. Was Interfaceänderungen angeht wurde noch nichts gesagt. So wie ich es aber aus den Videos und berichten sehen kann, ist eine Anpassung schon im Spiel selber enthalten. Denke also das du deine Symbolleisten usw selbstständig verschieben kannst.


----------



## Ghexy (13. August 2008)

@montoliou

bei 125 rps war man ja schon 1L4, das war ja teilweise an einem wochenende zu erreichen. warst ja auch nen hibbi ;D auf welchem server warsten? 

woran ich mich auch noch gerne erinner is der erste erfolgreiche drachenraid den es je gab in hibernia (cuuldurach war früher ja mal bös buggy) das war auch noch zu zeiten weit vor toa, und sogar noch vor si. waren unmengen an leuten, glaube so 8grp.


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

Das ganze Daoc geblubber versteh ich als ex WoWler nit! RPS 1L4? Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## Variolus (13. August 2008)

Ich hoffe ja ehrlich, das WAR möglichst alle versprochenen Features so implementiert wie der TE es beschreibt. Letztendlich bleib ich jedoch, allein auf Grund der reinen Masse und dem Umstand, dass der Kunde (meist eben doch geschult durch die WoW-Itemhatz) dem ganzen seinen Stempel aufdrücken wird (Whinethreads im WAR-Forum, warum man nicht so spielen kann wie mans gewohnt ist, "wo sind die tollen epixxe?" usw.), etwas skeptisch. 

WoW entspringt dem Warcraftuniversum und dieses ist eigentlich eine stark vereinfachte Computerkopie des Warhammer-Tabletopspiels (zumindest den Grundideen nach, wie Aufteilung der Grundfraktionen, also Gut und Böse, die Fraktionen selbst, Menschen, Zwerge, Elfen gegen Orks, Trolle, Untote, usw.). Da ich keinen Zugang zur WAR-Beta hab und mich somit nicht selbst davon überzeugen kann, wie das Thema umgesetzt wird, erwarte ich auch hier der Bequemlichkeit halber starke Abweichungen von der Story des Online-Rollenspiels zur Originalversion. Allein schon der Umstand, dass nur 2 (ok, später sinds 4) Hauptstädte existieren, läßt mich an einer Umsetzung mit all den vielen komplexen Zusammenhängen zwischen den Völkern (Grünhäute und Chaos bekämpfen einander ebenso, wie jegliche Fraktion der Ordnung, Zwerge und Hochelfen können einander nicht riechen und akzeptieren sich nur als Verbündete im Kampf gegen gemeinsame Gegner und nun sitzen die jeweiligen Fraktionen zusammen und verteidigen die selbe Hauptstadt?) zweifeln.

Wer Lore liebt wird in beiden Spielen enttäuscht werden, zumindest das haben sie gemeinsam ^^

Und was bei WAR im Highendcontent an Itemhatz kommen wird, kann man jetzt nur schwer abschätzen. Trotzdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass WAR vieles besser machen kann als WoW. Wieviel davon wirklich geschafft wird bleibt abzuwarten. Vorschußlorbeeren werden nur all zu oft enttäuscht, siehe das ach so tolle AoC. Deshalb würde ich raten abwarten, ausprobieren und dann das fertige Produkt vergleichen, nicht die (hoffentlich nicht) leeren Versprechungen!


----------



## Khorgarjin (13. August 2008)

Also der größte Unterschied von W.A.R zu WOW ist und bleibt das RVR Content und das Klassensystem. Die Quests, sind naja halt einfach von der COmmunity gefordert wurden und die Leute haben es angepasst fertig. Da viele eben das Grinden bei WOW total nervig finden, was ja verständlich ist (das rührt eben aus Diablo II zeiten). 

Das RVR : 

WOW bietet das nicht, da es einfach nicht ins Spiel eingebracht wurde, sondern erst im Nachhinein kam. Das PVP an sich kam erst mit der Zeit in WOW und entwickelte sich erst richtig. Das Ehrensystem war erst garnicht da, dann kam diese Dauerzock Variante und dann dsa mit den Punkten, das ganze wurde weiter Entwickelt und verbessert. Dennoch gibt es kein OPEN PVP, aber das Problem selbst ist, das WOW eben keine Möglichkeit dazu bietet. Die Städte geben es nicht her, es gibt keine Quests für, keine Ehre für das Töten von Mobs usw. WAR hat eins gemacht, einfach das RVR genommen und los gelegt. Das Konzept von WAR ist RVR! Damit hat es vorteile gegenüber WOW und kann die ganze Wlet dannach bauen. Aber dennnoch ist es eine Konzept Grundlage und damit kann man es nicht vergleichen, es sind zwei Unterschiedliche Spiele. Es wäre als würde man die Welten von WOW und Guild Wars vergleiche.

Das Klassensystem :

WOW hat das alte System genommen, was eben aus Diablo II bekannt ist mit den Klasse von Warcraft. Also einfach Paladin, Krieger, Jäger etc. Dieses alte einfache Grundkonzept. Dieses System hat sich dem Talentbaum genutzt und diesen auch enorm ausgebaut. Bei Diablo II gab es noch kein Tier Prinzip, sondern nur 1 Punkt und dann sparen. Bei WOW wurde das ganze weiter entwickelt. Das Problem an WOW ist nur das sich jeder der drei TAlentbäume auf etwas Spezialisiert und man nur schwer eine andere ROlle spielen kann. Tanks und Heiler sind davon extrem Stark betroffen. Hier hat WAR einen genialen Schritt gemacht, sie haben das TAnken ins PVP gebracht und haben das Heilen offensiver gemacht. Mit dieser Änderung wird das ganze im RVR/PVP richtig genial. 
Das Zweite ist eben das System. Tank, Suporrt, Meele DD, Range DD und das jedes Volk. Dieses Grundkonzept sollte aber vor Realse von WOW fertig sein und funktionieren, denn auf diesen Konzept sind Quests aufgebaut, das RVR und die Konflikte. Den DE fehlt ein Tank und Zwergeneisenbrecher die Treppenbewachen und hinter ihn ihre Range und Suporrter stehen, sind nicht umsonst gefürchtet. DAs gleiche ist bei den anderen Völker mit Tank, denn hinter ihn können sich Klassen versteckt. Das Problem ist am Tank nur, das er wenig vom Loot abbekommt, da er wenig Schaden macht,, sondern enorm viel Einsteck. Während der Suporrt enorm viel bekommt, er heilt und macht Schaden. Aber das ist ja kein Problem, sowas kann man anpassen. Aber das Problem ist das Klassen fehlen und das darf in diesem Konzept nicht sein, dann funktioniert es nicht!

Die Story :

Naja ok also die Story ist von Gamesworkshop und ist daher genial. Leider hat Gamesworkshop in den letzten ABs Teilweise seltsame Vorstellungen bekommen. Khorne mit Schwert, Kein Hass der Chaosgötter mehr usw. Aber es Gamesworkshopsstory. Das heißt WAR hat nur einen Vorteil, das es eine Geniale Story bekommen hat. WOW ist und bleibt ganz alleine Blizzards Sache. Das ist ihre Story und ihre Welt. Das diese Welt nicht perfekt gemacht ist für PVP (da die Völker ja im Endgame Content gegen die gleichen Feinde kämpfen ^^ und Teilweise die Gleichen Verbündeten hben), ist leider ein Problem. Dennoch es ist ihre Welt. Das natürlich Warhammer Fantasy Genial ist und darin mir besonders Zwerge und Elfen gefallen, hat seinen Grund. Sie sehen beide enorm Genial aus, jedes Volk auch die Russischen Verfluchten Zwerge =). Sie haben geniale Storys und Chars. Das ist der größte Pluspunkt an WAR!


Am Ende möchte ich auch noch eins sagne, das Problem an WAR ist GOA. Die haben enorme Probleme, in den USA gibt es für die CE die Betakeys, hier noch nicht. Der Serverpool ist noch net fertig usw. Das ist was ich an Blizzard doch hochhalten möchte. Ihr Suporrt hat sich enorm verbessert, wer die Anfangszeiten kennt, kennt die Gerüchte von den GMs. Jetzt gibt es sie wirklich ^^. Also da hat Blizzard viel getan und hat da enorm was geleistet. GOA hingegen hat immernoch einen schlechten Ruf und in einigen FOren muss man sich mal umschauen und lesen, viele haben dafür enorm "Angst". Also finde Schade das beide Firmen Mythic und GOA nicht richtig vorbereitet sind für die Veröffentlichung. Das mit den Suporrt hat Blizzard sehr gut hinbekommen und hat da viel geleistet. Hatte auch noch nie Geldprobleme bei dennen usw. Also das muss man loben.

Bis zur Veröffentlichung ist es nicht mehr LANG! Daher hoffe ich das es GOA und Mythic hinbekommen, den als Zwergenfreund wäre es schön an der Seite von anderen echten Zwergen zu kämpfen. Denn die Orks werden deutlich in der Überzahl sein und wenn man PVP lernt, dann nur wenn man in der Unterzahl kämpft =). Die guten alten WOW Zeiten, wo es auf einigen Servern fast nie ein Hordler zu sehen gab, gut das es NSC gab ^^.

Gut als WAR kommt noch raus und man sollte abwarten was sie daraus machen. Das mit den Klassen ist eigentlich einer der Gründ warum ich das ganze noch Abwarten, sie fehlen und das ist einfach in diesem Klassensystem nicht möglich.


WAR und WOW zu vergleichen ist auch nicht richtig fair. WOW ist schon 3 Jahre alt. Blizzard hat zwar den Vorteil ein Spiel zu haben was läuft. Aber Mythic hatte den Vorteil der Community, denn diese haben sie ja auf einige Ideen gebracht, sie haben eine geniale Story vorlage und sie haben ein gutes Klassensytem. Man kann eben WOW nicht mit WAR vergleichen, da es im Content um ganz andere Dinge geht. Wer Openpvp will, wird halt zu WAR wechseln, da es dort das Content ist. Wer lieber PVE möchte, wird bei WOW bleiben oder auf andere ähnliche Spiele umsteigen, da es nicht das Konzept ist. Aber zu sagen das WAR besser ist als WOW ... ist in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht möglich und auch unfair. Es liegen Jahre zwischen dem Konzept von WOW und WAR und wäre in WOW das PVP nicht eingebracht wurden und die Leute hätten mehr nach Openpvp geschrieen, hätte es vielleicht nie ein WAR gegeben? Man sollte nicht vergessen das WOW damals einfach raus kam und das zu einem Zeitpunkt wo es passend war. WAR macht jetzt das gleiche und sollte sich das nicht verbauen, weil auch WOW einiges an PVP bieten wird. Also Mythic sollte sich ran halten und GOA auch. Denn wenn das nicht klappt, werden viele wieder Abspringen.

WAR ist RVR und WOW PVE (mit natürlich PVP elementen und ^^ E-Sports ;p nicht vergessen ^^ hehe Guild Wars hat es glaub ich nicht in die E-Sports geschaft, obwohl das Klassenkonzept dort echt genial ist und sie ihr eigenes Spiel gemacht.)

In meinen Augen bleibt WAR eine Weiterentwicklung von WOW, das auf RVR geht.


----------



## Bugged (13. August 2008)

Die Reichsränge in DAoC sind jeweils in 10 Abschnitte erteilt. Die Zahl vor dem L gibt den Reichsrang an und die dahinter die Unterteilung. Pro Unterteilung -dafür gibts bestimmt ne passende Übersetzung oder einen Begriff- erhält man einen Reichsfähigkeitspunkt mit dem man Fähigkeiten kaufen kann. 
RPs sind Reichspunkte, prinzipiell eine Art XP für RvR/PvP.




> Trifft man einen Spieler in der offenen Welt, so wird man ihn in aller Regel nicht angreifen...zu sehr ist man auf das eigene Vorankommen bedacht, man farmt irgendwas, questet oder Will zu einer Instanz...den anderen Spieler anzugreifen kostet Zeit, und kann die eigenen Aktionen behindern.



Der Satz trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Danke Sorzzara, jetzt kann man ohne immer wieder dasselbe schreiben zu müssen einfach auf diesen Thread verlinken. *Daumen hoch*

Nur BITTE schreibt Standard mit "d" und nicht mit "t". Vielleicht eine Macke von mir, aber ich bekomme Ausschlag wenn ich das lese.


----------



## Montoliou (13. August 2008)

Hi,



Ghexy schrieb:


> @montoliou
> 
> bei 125 rps war man ja schon 1L4, das war ja teilweise an einem wochenende zu erreichen. warst ja auch nen hibbi ;D auf welchem server warsten?
> 
> woran ich mich auch noch gerne erinner is der erste erfolgreiche drachenraid den es je gab in hibernia (cuuldurach war früher ja mal bös buggy) das war auch noch zu zeiten weit vor toa, und sogar noch vor si. waren unmengen an leuten, glaube so 8grp.



Ich war auf Ava/Hib mit Montolioo Mitglied bei den Wächtern der Magie in der Ally der Blood Angels. (danach noch einige andere)
Hehe bei dem Raid war ich auch mit. Ich glaube der ganze Server war dabei. Mein Gott war das ein Geruckel. Und man durfte ja nix. Keine Magie, keine DPS Buff, keine Bubble, keine Pfeile. Weil er sonst seinen furchtbaren Drachenatem eingesetzt hätte. Frag mich wofür die ganzen Stoffis mitwaren. Als er dann bei 10% war und alle dann auf Ihn zu gestürmt sind, hatte das schon was von den großen Schlachten bei Herr der Ringe. ;-) Das geilste waren echte die Stoffies. Wie die "übermächtigen" Enchis, Eldis  und Mentas auf diesem Riesendrachen mit Ihren Zauberstäbchen rumgeprügelt haben, das sah schon sehr lustig aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja. Is irgendwie Offtopic, aber irgendwie auch nicht. Ich hoffe das Spielgefühl wird in WAR weiter leben.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Montoliou (13. August 2008)

Hi Hava,



Havamal schrieb:


> Das ganze Daoc geblubber bersteh ich als ex WoWler nit! RPS 1L4? Bitte um Aufklärung!



es gab in DAOC sozusagen 2 Exp-Leisten. Einmal die normale die Deinen Char von LVL 1 auf LVL 50 brachte. Also genau wie in WOW. Und es gab die sogenannten Realm-Points. Mit jedem Realm Rank den man erreichte bekam man einen Realm-Point. Mit diesem konnte man dann besondere Fähigkeiten dazu lernen die besonders mächtig waren. Z.B. gab es für uns Waldläufer die Fähigkeit Ignore Pain. Mit der konnte ich auf Stufe 1 25% meiner Lebensenergie IM KAMPF wieder herstellen. Auf Stufe 2 50% und auf Stufe 3 80%. Die erste Stufe kostete 5 RPs, die zweite 10 und die dritte 15. Man brauchte also für den vollen Ausbau dieser Fähigkeit 5+10+15=30 RPs. 

Die Realmranks waren in kleine und große Sprüunge aufgeteilt. Von Realm Rank 1 Level 1 (also r1l1, r1l2 ... r1l9, r2l0 usw.) bis Realm Rank 13 Level 9.
Für jedes kleine Level bekam man einen RealmPoint und für jede Grosse Stufe (R2l0, R3l0 usw.) bekam man einen permanenten Bonus auf ALLE seine Skills. Man sogar erst ab Level R5l0 alle Waffen und Rüstungen voll ausnutzen. Davor waren Waffen auf 16,2 DPS begrenzt ab R5 konnte man 16,5er DPS Waffen nutzen.

Ich hoffe das erklärt das System ein wenig.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Tuplow5156 (13. August 2008)

Ich hoffe das dadurch die Leute die andauernd die beiden Spiele miteinander vergleichen etwas verstummt sind. 

Man kann wie Sorzzara geschrieben hatte die beiden spiele von der Spielmechanik her nicht vergleichen aber das habe ich schon woanders geschrieben...


----------



## Sorzzara (13. August 2008)

So, erst mal Mahlzeit an euch alle, und danke für das viele Feedback auf meine kleine Gegenüberstellung. Ich habe mich durch 6 Seiten Antworten durchgelesen, und mir einige Dinge aus den Posts herausgestrichen, um sie im Folgenden zu Kommentieren.

Zunächst mal, bezüglich der Meinungen dass mein Thread in irgendeiner Weise Antipathie gegenüber World of Warcraft ausdrücken soll, ich kann euch versichern, dass dem nicht so ist. Es handelt sich hier um einen neutralen Vergleich zweier Spielkonzepte, geschrieben von einem  exWoWSüchtigen (ja, ich rede von mir) der sich jetzt auf W.A.R freut. Ich habe WoW wirklich gemocht, allerdings wird es mir langsam zu langweilig, immer dasselbe Spiel zu spielen, ausserdem steckt irgendwo in mir ein kleiner Grafikfetischist.

Ich weiss dass sich Punkt 4 etwas...extrem liest, aus der Sicht eines WoWlers, und ich hatte schon überlegt ihn zu ändern bevor ich den Thread poste, hab es dann aber gelassen, da ich nicht wusste, wie ich es besser ausdrücken konnte.
Natürlich sind Items nicht für alle Spieler eine Motivation, aber für die meisten, da spreche ich aus bitterer Erfahrung. Ich erinnere mich an einen Tag, lange vor BC, als die Leadgilde auf Tichondrius @ Horde Leute durch Servertransfers verlor, und dann begann, in den anderen Gilden nach gut equippten Healern zu fischen...wir verloren, obwohl wir nicht mal schlecht im Content waren, immerhin BWL auf Farmstatus, an diesem Tag 2 Priester, einen Healshamy und einen Dudu, und brauchten 3 Wochen um geeignete neue Leute zu finden und zu equippen. Niemand hätte gedacht dass die jemals leaven würde...als die besseren Items als Angebot lockten waren sie weg.

Abgesehn davon, geht es in dem Post ja nicht darum, was der einzelne Spieler jetzt vom Spiel will, sondern was das Spiel will, was quasi die Spielregeln sind. Und die Spielregel in WoW lautet: Geh da raus, und hol dir bessere Items. Das ist nunmal das zentrale Ziel in WoW, und dieses Spielprinzip hat auch mich dreieinhalb Jahre lang bei der Stange gehalten. Wenn irgendjemand sich durch diese Feststellungen auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, so tut es mir leid, ich kann euch versichern, dass dies nicht in meiner Absicht lag.


Bezüglich der Posts von LaCroix (Ich mag Vampire Bloodlines, aber meine Nicknames hol ich mir von woanders)...ihr müsst bedenken, zwischen dem Release von DAoC und dem von W.A.R liegen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 7 Jahre an Erfahrung, Entwicklung und Feedback seitens der Community. Es erscheint mehr als unwahrscheinlich, dass sie alte Fehler wiederholen werden.

Bezüglich der von Tannenbernie angesprochenen Ähnlichkeiten in Punkto Zielgruppe und Welt: Was die Welt anbelangt, siehe Punkt 1 des Opener Posts...was die Zielgruppe anbelangt...ja, stimmt, es sind beides Computerspiele, und sie ziehen Computerspieler an. Genausogut könnte ich aber auch sagen, ein Porsche 911 ist dasselbe wie ein 3er Golf, denn beide haben Gummiräder.

Und zum Abschluss noch, bezugnehmend auf Khorgarjin´s Post: 
Wie W.A.R in Europa unter der Leitung von GOA laufen wird, wissen wir noch nicht, und können keine Vorhersagen darüber treffen, deshalb finde ich nicht, dass diese Form der Vorverurteilung angebracht ist. Zur Zeit wissen wir nur, dass sie das Serverzentrum für 9 Millionen Dollar aufrüsten, und der angekündigte Termin für den Livestart mit Sicherheit eingehalten wird...insofern verstehe ich nicht, warum GOA ein Problem sein soll. Wenn du schon schreibst, es ist nicht fair W.A.R mit einem drei Jahre (eigentlich fast 4 Jahre) altem Spiel zu vergleichen, dann bedenke bitte auch, dass es nichtfair ist, den Kundensupport eines Spiels dass schon Jahrelang läuft, mit dem eines noch nicht releasten Produkts zu vergleichen, wie du es in deinem Post tust.
Auch der Vergleich der Storys in deinem Post ist nicht ganz richtig, die WoW Story wurde mit BC auch umgeschrieben, teilweise sogar massiv. (Die Eredar waren früher ein eigenständiges Dämonenvolk, und ursprünglich Feinde von Sargeras, nicht seine Schöpfung)

W.A.R ist vielmehr eine Weiterentwicklung von DAoC ... nicht von WoW.

Keep the Feedback coming, ich werde mich bemühen StandarDmässig gute Rechtschreibung zu liefern, und lasst den Flame bitte bei der Feuerwehr =)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. August 2008)

schade das es kein thx counter gibt =) der wäre sicher relativ hoch bei dir xD danke danke^^


----------



## Slaargh (13. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> W.A.R ist vielmehr eine Weiterentwicklung von DAoC ... .




Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheitet mache ich einen Salto rückwärts aus dem Stand. Seit Jahren schon erhoffe ich mir genau das. Seit ich damals von der Warhammer-Entwicklung gehört habe, bzw, wer es entwickelt ... da bekam ich gleich ganz spitze Ohren. Denn dann steht für mich persönlich fest das da ne Menge Spielspaß auf mich zukommt.


----------



## DaveSp (13. August 2008)

Ich möchte nur eines anmerken, sollte es jemand noch nicht eingeworfen haben (habe noch nicht alles gelesen)... PvM kommt doch von Player vs. Mob (Moving Objekt) ist daher also eigentlich gar keine eindeutschung. Wobei PvE da sicherlich "englischer" ist :-)

Kenne PvM halt noch aus UO als Englischen Begriff.


----------



## Tyrez (13. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheitet mache ich einen Salto rückwärts aus dem Stand. Seit Jahren schon erhoffe ich mir genau das. Seit ich damals von der Warhammer-Entwicklung gehört habe, bzw, wer es entwickelt ... da bekam ich gleich ganz spitze Ohren. Denn dann steht für mich persönlich fest das da ne Menge Spielspaß auf mich zukommt.



Spitze Ohren? Ich hatte die Überlatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaveSp (13. August 2008)

Im Endeffekt müssen wir schlicht eines tun: Uns überraschen lassen.

Jeder DAoC Spieler, der es geliebt hat wegen seinem RvR, seiner Ausrichtung und allem drum und dran wird mit freuden bei WAR einsteigen. Denn selbst wenn er WoW gespielt hat oder nun AoC wird er nicht annähernd zufrieden sein mit dem was ihm geboten wurde und wird. Es ist quasi selbstverständlich für jeden DAoC'ler wieder bei WAR einzusteigen bzw. es zumindest zu testen.

Man kann vor vielem Angst haben und sich ewig das Maul darüber zerreißen was schief gehen kann aber es ist doch so klar wie Brühe... das vieles Schief gehen wird :-) 

Wichtig ist das die Basis stimmt! Und die stimmt doch wohl oder? Das Spiel kannt verbuggt sein, es kann FOTM Classes haben und ein haufen anderer Probleme aber es bietet in erster Linie das wonach jeder ex-DAoC'ler schmachtet und ich bin mir sicher, das es auch funktioniert!

Und das ist entscheidend! Spieler die geil auf das Spiel sind, enthusiastisch bei der Sache sind und egal unter welchem Umständen es erscheinen wird einfach bereit sind das Spiel zu Supporten!

Diese Spieler scheren sich auch nicht darum ob andere unentschlossene sich Sorgen machen ob WAR ein WoW Klon wird. Letztendlich hat eh alles bei Meridian 59 und Ultima Online / Everquest angefangen... jeder der das weiß und normalerweise wissen das EX-DAoC'ler (damals war das Genre noch nicht so "Hipp"), den interessiert es einen scheiß was der Rest der Welt meint! Hauptsache dieser Spieler kann WAR spielen :-)

Ich werde einer dieser Spieler sein und ich werde mich mit dem Abfinden was Mythic uns präsentiert und darauf freue ich mich. Ich weiß auch das es steinig wird (mit Sicherheit) und das es viel geflame und dünnschiss in den Foren geben wird aber das juckt mich nicht, denn ich freue mich auf einen DAoC Nachfolger seitdem ich mit DAoC aufgehört habe und wieder angefangen habe und wieder aufgehört habe und immer und immer wieder :-) Für mich wird es einfach DEFINITIV geil werden. Egal was kommt! :-) 

Also meine Freunde, macht euch alle locker :-)

P.S. Ausnahmen bilden natürlich durchgängige Crashs oder Login-Probleme :-D Aber das erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ^^


----------



## Efgrib (13. August 2008)

dein text in allen ehren, aber in vielen dingen liegst du einfach falsch. war ist wow ähnlich als jedes andere bisher erschienene game der letzten zeit. bg's, items over skill, gcd - man hat sich gut beim großen vorbild (und lieblingsspiel von marc jacobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) orientiert...

ps: mal in andren kritischeren foren vorbeischaun, zb olnigg-forum, dem sind die nda-brüche seiner forums-user nämlich egal, da kriegt man dann auch mal ein paar infos wies wirklich ausschaut und net nur dieses marketing-geschwätz wie hier...


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> dein text in allen ehren, aber in vielen dingen liegst du einfach falsch. war ist wow ähnlich als jedes andere bisher erschienene game der letzten zeit. bg's, items over skill, gcd - man hat sich gut beim großen vorbild (und lieblingsspiel von marc jacobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BG´s, die gabs in Daoc auch und in WAR sind sie genau wie in Daoc nur ne Nebenrolle. Quasi der schnelle Quicki für zwischendurch. Das wirkliche RvR findet in der offenen Welt statt. Hätten sie es wie in WoW gemacht hätte das offene RvR gar keine Bedeutung. Hauptstädte wären dann auch nicht angreifbar und Gebiete wären nicht eroberbar.

Items over skill .... aja...woher haste das denn ? Deswegen machen Items auch nur 30% der Charakterstärke aus, weil es ein Items > Skill System ist... aja, das ist doch schon nen Widerspruch in sich selbst. (Lies den Eröffnungspost in diesem Thread)

GCD gab es auch schon vorher.´Glaube das gabs bereits in Everquest


Hast du den ersten Post in diesem Thread überhaupt gelesen ?

Darüber hinaus bist du derjenige, der falsch liegt. 

Mal davon abgesehen ist wohl Lotro das Spiel was WoW vom Spielprinzip am nächsten kommt.


----------



## Oggaman (13. August 2008)

Sozarra ich muss schon sagen da hat wer seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr (mit 17 e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) viele informationen vom Spiel und das anscheinend ohne beta key^^ 

Deswegen einfach gut geschrieben hat mir auch ein bischen geholfen !

Mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Oggaman


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> dein text in allen ehren, aber in vielen dingen liegst du einfach falsch. war ist wow ähnlich als jedes andere bisher erschienene game der letzten zeit. bg's, items over skill, gcd - man hat sich gut beim großen vorbild (und lieblingsspiel von marc jacobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Un an welchen Spiel hat sich WoW orientiert, rate mal....

Richtig, an spieln wie DAoC, Everquest und was zu dem zeitpunkt noch aktuell war. 
Battlegrouds gab es schon lange vor dem Release von WoW in DAoC, die hat Blizzard nicht "erfunden".


----------



## Moronic (13. August 2008)

Habt doch erbarmen mit Efgrib. Er kennt doch ausser WoW nichts anderes.


----------



## Gromthar (13. August 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Habt doch erbarmen mit Efgrib. Er kennt doch ausser WoW nichts anderes.


Es ist in JEDEM Thema um ein anderes Spiel ausser WoW immer die selbe geistige Grütze zu lesen wie in diesem. Da gibt sich ein Com-Mitglied Mühe andere auf Unterschiede aufmerksam zu machen und was gibt es zu lesen? Nur Mist, wie immer.

WoW hier, WoW da ... ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören. WoW ist einfach ein schlechtes Spiel für die breite Masse - wie Bildzeitung und Mc Donalds. Das andere Spiele besser sind behaupte ich ja nicht einmal, doch wird es wohl gestattet sein in einem, dafür ausgezeigten, WAR-Forum auch um jenes Spiel zu diskutieren und nicht dieses WoW-Geblubber ertragen zu müssen.

MfG

Edit: Hat eigentlich schonmal IRGENDEIN WoW-Spieler, der dieses Forum besucht, wirkliches Open-PvP (oder gar RvR) gespielt? Und ich meine nicht dieses Lowie-Geschlachte (zu Wohle der dicken Eier) oder Rumgeeier bei irgendwelchen Questgegnern um irgendwie hinterrückts, wärend dieser im Kampf mit 1-X Gegnern ist, umzuknallen. Wie auch immer. Es ist wie Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen.


----------



## Kelzorar (13. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheitet mache ich einen Salto rückwärts aus dem Stand. Seit Jahren schon erhoffe ich mir genau das. Seit ich damals von der Warhammer-Entwicklung gehört habe, bzw, wer es entwickelt ... da bekam ich gleich ganz spitze Ohren. Denn dann steht für mich persönlich fest das da ne Menge Spielspaß auf mich zukommt.



"Warum WAR nicht DAOC ist" könnte man genauso schreiben, glaub mir ;-)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Edit: Hat eigentlich schonmal IRGENDEIN WoW-Spieler, der dieses Forum besucht, wirkliches Open-PvP (oder gar RvR) gespielt? Und ich meine nicht dieses Lowie-Geschlachte (zu Wohle der dicken Eier) oder Rumgeeier bei irgendwelchen Questgegnern um irgendwie hinterrückts, wärend dieser im Kampf mit 1-X Gegnern ist, umzuknallen. Wie auch immer. Es ist wie Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen.



Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha

und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11


----------



## Gromthar (13. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha
> 
> und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11


Boah, geiler Typ.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha
> 
> und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11




Dann spiel du doch bitte weiter WoW.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha
> 
> und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11



hmm ok das Thrall geraidet können wir vll grad noch so gelten lassen, aber das flugmeister abfarmen ist low sagen wir 3/10 für schlechten Flame.


----------



## Zaratres (13. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha
> 
> und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11



gib ja leute die dan denken das ma zu blöd, ich spiel ein anderes mmo naja ich sag nix mehr is e alles für die katz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviii (13. August 2008)

Irgendwie bekomm ich so langsam Lust mal so nen Blödsinn ins WoW Forum zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (13. August 2008)

Ja so langsam wächst die Versuchung... aber ich bleibe stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (13. August 2008)

Daviii schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomm ich so langsam Lust mal so nen Blödsinn ins WoW Forum zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf das Niveau wollen wir uns doch gar nicht herab lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DeeeRoy (13. August 2008)

Bringt doch auch nichts dieses rumgeflame und gespamme....

Nachher ist WAR hier im Forum und nicht im Spiel...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss ja nicht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arunnir (13. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> *W*arhammer Online *A*ge of *R*econing
> 
> So nun weißt du's.



Owned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (13. August 2008)

Ihr kennt ja die 7 mmo todsünden also bleib stark leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps: fand den wow war vergleich ganz gut


----------



## Rayon (13. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha
> 
> und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11


zomfg, bist du krass! wieso war ich nicht auf deinem Server, da hätten wir bestimmt alles gerockt! deine leetness kombiniert mit deinem Taktischen denken... wirklich amazing!









.... nicht.
Bleib bitte bei WoW. das ist besser für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duranir (13. August 2008)

hoffentlich bleiben solche Vollspasten echt bei WoW. Keine Lust auf die Kiddys in W.A.R... Hab mir auch grad wieder wow installiert um die Zeit totzuschlagen und jetzt erst merke ich... ja ich merke... ja was merk ich eigentlich? Ich hoffe, dass die Open Beta bald startet, sonst bekomm ich nen Anfall.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. August 2008)

Jetzt wo wir wissen das der 18.09.08 das Release Datum ist, kommt mir das warten irgendwie länger als früher vor.


----------



## Credo (13. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Klar, hab mal Thrall geraidet und in Tarrens Mühle den Flugmeister abgefarmt damit die lowies nit mehr wegfleigen können :O...muhahahaha
> 
> und WAR des WoW abklatsch da...naja whatever..komijet speil..giev da WOTLK!!11


Du verdienst dein Avatar nicht! Bei solchen dummen Posts das Gesicht einer so intelligenten Person zu verwenden ist einfach unverschämmt. Man kann sich auch normal äußern....


----------



## Duranir (13. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir wissen das der 18.09.08 das Release Datum ist, kommt mir das warten irgendwie länger als früher vor.



Jaha... und das Warten auf die WAR Seite geht auch langsam aufn Senkel... und das Warten auf die PO Beta...


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

Credo schrieb:


> Du verdienst dein Avatar nicht! Bei solchen dummen Posts das Gesicht einer so intelligenten Person zu verwenden ist einfach unverschämmt. Man kann sich auch normal äußern....



wer oder was soll das sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 infos bitte... SCHNELLER ! xD


----------



## Daviii (13. August 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Auf das Niveau wollen wir uns doch gar nicht herab lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich versuchs...aber Rayon und Sorzzara, alle die sich auf WAR freuen verstehen mich sicherlich. Naaaaaaatürlich habe ich als "ehemaliger" WoW - Spieler und kommender WAR Spieler jetzt ein deutlich höheres Niveau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite. Ich finde WoW Spieler völlig in Ordnung, das einzige was ich als Frechheit empfinde ist, wenn die Spieler anderer Games bei uns ins Forum kommen um uns zu beleidigen und bei unserer Diskussion durch ihr bemitleidenswertes Geflame nerven. Jeder soll und darf spielen was er möchte, hauptsache es macht ihm Spaß und er lässt die anderen in Ruhe.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> wer oder was soll das sein ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der mr. L aus death note, echt´n subba anime, ab folge 26 wirds zwar nit mehr soo toll, aber trotzdem ein toll gemachtes filmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (13. August 2008)

Haha!Ich hab mal den ganzen Horden posten nordlich der Cenarier in den Zangarmarschen ausgerottet!
Aber nicht ein einziger Hordler in meinem lvl Bereich kam um zu verteidigen und die lowies griffen auch nicht an*g*
trauriger Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

hmm nö sry  sagt mir nix bin auf dem gebiet net so der profie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( splatter find ich viel cooler also den mit zombies und sooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Items over skill .... aja...woher haste das denn ? Deswegen machen Items auch nur 30% der Charakterstärke aus, weil es ein Items > Skill System ist... aja, das ist doch schon nen Widerspruch in sich selbst. (Lies den Eröffnungspost in diesem Thread)


wenn ich sowas schon lese
weil irgend nen forumuser was postet is es gleich die maxime und entspricht der wahrheit?
wie naiv kann man denn sein?
sorry hast dus schon gespielt, nen char auf max lvl gehabt und kannst das beurteilen? nein also warts doch einfach ab ..
dauernd wird hier auf wow zocker geschimpft von wegen flames und so derweil sind die fanboys sehr viel stärker vertreten
ich glaub das forum macht immo null sinn, weil sich ständig meinungen wiederholen, verhärten und keiner wenn er einmal ne meinung hat mal drüber nachdenkt was die anderen eigentlich schreiben, weil ja alle die ne andere meinung haben eh flamer sind und kein plan haben
ich frag mich wo manche ihren verstand haben, sry aber das musste mal raus


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Duranir schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleiben solche *Vollspasten* echt bei WoW. Keine Lust auf die *Kiddys* in W.A.R... Hab mir auch grad wieder wow installiert um *die Zeit totzuschlagen* und jetzt erst merke ich... ja ich merke... ja was merk ich eigentlich? Ich hoffe, dass die Open Beta bald startet, sonst bekomm* ich *nen *Anfall*.


und soviel zum thema in wow sind nur "flamer"
meinst du wenn du das spiel wechselst ändert sich dein verhalten und benehmen?
leute wie du sind doch für den ruf der "wow-com" verantwortlich
wenn du aggressionen hast versuchs mit kampfsport, das soll helfen
die meisten hier haben wow gezockt sind gelangweilt und wenn WAR da is, wird alles besser, na klar das verändert nämlich euren menschlichen charackter, wers glaubt ...
fasst euch mal an die eigene nase

u made my day


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon lese
> weil irgend nen forumuser was postet is es gleich die maxime und entspricht der wahrheit?
> wie naiv kann man denn sein?
> sorry hast dus schon gespielt, nen char auf max lvl gehabt und kannst das beurteilen? nein also warts doch einfach ab ..
> ...


Weswegen wohl?Liegt wohl daran was es die W.A.R Sektion ist!

ich muss Sorzzara nur noch was hinzufügen,obwohl Pve untergeordnet ist werden die Instanzen extrem super werden!


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> ...
> sorry hast dus schon gespielt, nen char auf max lvl gehabt und kannst das beurteilen?
> ...



Ja kann ich !!!!

Aber selbst wenn nicht, glaubst du die Entwickler reden die ganze Zeit von "Items spielen keine Rolle" um denen dann eine Gewichtung wie in WoW zu verpassen ?


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja kann ich !!!!
> 
> Aber selbst wenn nicht, glaubst du die Entwickler reden die ganze Zeit von "Items spielen keine Rolle" um denen dann eine Gewichtung wie in WoW zu verpassen ?


dann gib mir mal ne formel wie du auf 30% kommst

was die entwickler labern und was dann am ende passiert sind zwei sachen oder?


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Dafür gibts keine Formel. Reine Erfahrung. Das nun aber genauer zu erklären würde gegen die NDA verstoßen.

Wie gesagt, diese 30% ist so der schätzwert, der umher geht. Und das sind keine Spekulationen, sondern kommen aus den Spielerfahrungen der Leute, die es schon gespielt haben und aus den Aussagen der Entwickler.

Ausserdem schreibt Sozarra ja wieso ein Itemsystem wie in WoW in einem RvR Spiel nicht funktionieren kann.

Ausserdem behauptest du, die Entwickler lügen ? Also die sagen es gibt 20 Klassen, am Ende gibts dann nur 4 oder was ? Auch das WAR ein RvR Spiel ist ist dann gelogen ? WAR wird also ein PvE Spiel. Aha...


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dafür gibts keine Formel. Reine Erfahrung. Das nun aber genauer zu erklären würde gegen die NDA verstoßen.


möchte mal wissen worauf deine erfahrung beruht aber gut wenn du das sagst wirds wohl stimmen wa?


> Wie gesagt, diese 30% ist so der schätzwert, der umher geht. Und das sind keine Spekulationen, sondern kommen aus den Spielerfahrungen der Leute, die es schon gespielt haben und aus den Aussagen der Entwickler.


jo und ich sage das du am ende des spiels nicht mit 70% skill deine avatarstärke bestimmst, wir sprechen uns wieder ... müssen ja nich immer items sein die die masse unterscheiden...


> Ausserdem schreibt Sozarra ja wieso ein Itemsystem wie in WoW in einem RvR Spiel nicht funktionieren kann.


hm ich hab da vorhin irgendwas von daoc gelesen von wegen ranking oder so, wo häufig spielende punkte bekamen um sich skills zu kaufen die die anderen dann nicht haben... hebt das nich die power gamer von den casuals ab? nur weil es durch fähigkeiten und nicht durch items geschieht? aja wie du meinst ...


> Ausserdem behauptest du, die Entwickler lügen ? Also die sagen es gibt 20 Klassen, am Ende gibts dann nur 4 oder was ? Auch das WAR ein RvR Spiel ist ist dann gelogen ? WAR wird also ein PvE Spiel. Aha...


ich behaupte gar nix und ich lass mir auch nich von dir irgendwas in den mund legen
das was du mir da vorwirfst is einfach nur lächerlich
ich sage, man kann viel reden, und die publisher haben viel geredet und dennoch wissen die meisten nich auf was genau sie sich eigentlich freuen, klingt paradox? is es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so langsam kann ich nur hoffen das die leute die am ende das game zocken nur aus nem geringen teil an leuten besteht wie die, die hier so rum posaunen


----------



## Lari (14. August 2008)

@ Items:
Die Items spielen schon eine wichtige Rolle, wenn man den Charakter ausreizen will. Jedoch auch die besten Items (König-Drop mal außen vorgelassen) benötigen keine wochenlange Vorarbeit. Skill wir in WAR sich nicht durch starke Einzelspieler definieren lassen, sondern durch starke Gruppenzusammensetzungen. Eine top-equippte Gruppe wird gegen eine spielerisch bessere Gruppe verlieren. Mit Prozentzahlen um sich zu werfen ist schon gewagt. In einem Jahr Beta könnt ich mich nicht festlegen, da selbst ich noch nicht alles gesehen habe.


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Is doch  mir egal was fürn equip du anhanst, wenn ich sicher hinterm Tank steh und mit Pfeilen auf dich baller, das kann ich auch nackt machen*g*

Waaaaaaaaaaagh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja hab gehört morgen fällt die Nda!haltet eure Videos bereit und Bilder ich will was sehn verdammt*g*


----------



## PrancingPossum (14. August 2008)

/sign Meiti

zum TE: Ich fasse zusammen: WoW ist eine reine Itemschlacht und in WAR wird das dann alles viiiiel besser.

Ich wär da eher vorsichtig, da jedes breitangelegte Onlinespiel irgendwann ne Möglichkeit braucht, Anreiz für höhere Levels zu geben... ob das nun Items (WoW), Skills oder besonders farbige Gummibärchen sind, ist doch im Prinzip egal. Wenn es das nicht gibt, wird WAR Probs mit dem Endgame haben, da wegen dem Reset ab MaxLevel kein Anreiz mehr besteht, das Spiel zu spielen... ihr werdet jetzt aufschreien vonwegen "itemgeile WOW-Spieler" und "bei uns wird alles anders", aber wartet erstmal ab, bis ihr nen halbes oder ganzes Jahr im Endcontent spielt, ohne das sich für euren Chars irgendwas verändert. 

Der Itemschwerpunkt aus WoW ist vielleicht zwar nicht die beste Lösung, um nen guten Endcontent zu schaffen, aber immerhin ist es eine Lösung, die einfach realisierbar ist und das Spielprinzip weit über den MaxLevel fortführt. Wie andere schon sagten, man muss erstmal abwarten, ob WAR den Endcontent besser hinkriegt, das kann man halt nicht vorher wissen (und es wird auch erstmal 1-2 Jahre dauern, bis sich das herauskristallisiert hat!). AoC wurde ja auch im Vorhinein gelobt ohne Ende....


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Naja  Wow wurde ja auch erst so richtig schlimm ab BC! Und Warhammer hat dadurch das es sich auf RVR Konzentriert erstmal nicht das Problem!
Und was Endgame anbelangt wird durch RVR PVE freigeschalten, damit kann man schon mal Motivation schaffen ohne gleich das nächst stärkere Item einzuführen!

Was mir in Wow am meisten Spass machte war!
1.Der Kings run in Düsterbruch Nord
2.Die Jäger Epic Quest
3.Elite Gegner kiten bis zum umfallen
4.Tarren's Mühle Pvp
5.Arena

von daher bin ich zuversichtlich das mir W.A.R gefallen wird, da mir stundenlanges Raiden und Trashmob klopfen absolut nicht gefällt!


----------



## Variolus (14. August 2008)

@Stancer: sie sagten es gäbe 24 Klassen... nu sinds nur noch 20, hmmmm. Ok ist immer noch reichlich und die 4 verworfenen würden mir persönlich auch nicht fehlen aber trotzdem ists schon ein großer Unterschied zwischen den ursprünglichen Versprechungen und dem, was jetzt wirklich kommt. Dazu dann die 2 statt 6 Hauptstädte, auch wenn 2 mit einem Patch nachgeliefert werden sollen. Die Beta ist noch nicht vorbei und damit kann man auch nicht ausschließen, dass es *nicht* zu weiteren Kürzungen kommt, damit der Release eingehalten werden kann.

Das die Comunity angenehmer wird als die bei WoW wag ich garnicht mehr zu hoffen. Die mir persönlich am negativsten beim WoW-spielen aufgefallen sind, sind aktuell auch die, die in den öffentlichen Chatchannels damit rumtönen, dass sie zu WAR wechseln wollen, weil ja WoW so Scheiße ist... 

Bevor ich mir also eine Meinung bilde, will ich das fertige Spiel in den Fingern halten. Diskusionen zu dem Thema sind ok, wenn der Ton stimmt. Aber alle großen Ankündigungen, wie toll WAR letztendlich wird, sind zur Zeit noch reine Spekulationen und Hoffnung auf eine bessere Zukunft ohne WoW ^^
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und mag sie sich in diesem Fall erfüllen.


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> möchte mal wissen worauf deine erfahrung beruht aber gut wenn du das sagst wirds wohl stimmen wa?
> 
> jo und ich sage das du am ende des spiels nicht mit 70% skill deine avatarstärke bestimmst, wir sprechen uns wieder ... müssen ja nich immer items sein die die masse unterscheiden...
> 
> ...



1. Schau auf unsere wirklich tolle Gildenseite nach rechts oben auf "Status" und die weisst woher die Erfahrungen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Klar werden Items nicht wertlos sein aber der Spielskill wird deutlich über der Ausrüstung stehen. Also jemand kann noch so toll ausgerüstet sein, wenn er seinen Char nicht spielen kann wird er auch gegen jemanden mit deutlich schlechterem Equip verlieren.Aber es wird vor allem Gruppenbezogen sein. Solo Spiel wurde von Mythic wie gesagt nicht berücksichtigt.
Das System soll so sein, dass auch jemand mit durchschnittlicher Ausrüstung gegen Jemanden mit sehr guter Ausrüstung Chancen hat zu gewinnen.
In WoW z.b. hast mit T2 Ausrüstung gegen jemanden mit T5 ja nicht den hauch einer Chance. Selbst T3 reicht nicht und der T5 Spieler muss sich dafür noch nicht mal anstrengen. 

3. Stimmt wohl. In Daoc hatten die Vielspieler einen Vorteil, ABER :
Es gab ja wie gesagt in Daoc Ränge zu je 10 Stufen und insgesamt gab es 13 Ränge bzw. 130 Stufen. Rang 5 war relativ fix erreicht, eigentlich hatte jeder Casual diesen Rang. Rang 5 reichte meistens aus um sich die wichtigsten Fähigkeiten zu holen, die eine Klasse ausmachten wie z.b. die angesprochene Sofortheilung oder Reinigung (entfernen aller negativen Effekte als Instantzauber). Man konnte die Fähigkeiten zwar natürlich noch weiter ausbauen, aber je weiter man sie ausbaute um so mehr Punkte brauchte man. Dadurch wurde der Unterschied je höher man kam immer geringer. Jemand mit Rang 8 konnte nicht viel weniger als jemand mit Rang 9 aber die RvR Punkte die man holen musste um auf diesen Rang zu kommen waren schon enorm.
Ich hatte damals mit meinem Char Rang 6L6 inne und konnte es auch mit Rang 10ern aufnehmen.
Der Vorteil der dann für die Powergamer blieb war zwar klein aber Belohnung genug für die viele Arbeit. Man sagte dann halt : "Jemand der grad aus der Grundausbildung kommt ist natürlich schwächer als ein Veteran, der schon in etlichen Schlachten gekämpft hat.

Alles in allem stimmt es aber : Das was in Daoc die Ränge sind, sind in WoW die Items. Nur sind die Unterschiede eben nicht so extrem.

Da ich Mythic schon ne Zeit lang kenne habe ich eigentlich großes Vertrauen in das was sie sagen und machen. In Daoc haben sie jedenfalls ihre Versprechen eigentlich immer gehalten.

@Variolus : Ja mit den Klassen ist bitter, keine Frage aber ich verstehe es auch. Manche werfen ihnen vor, sie hätten damit so lange gewartet aber ich glaube sie haben einfach versucht die Klassen doch noch reinzubringen und es erst bekannt gegeben als sie sahen es wird doch nicht. Es wurde ja immer gesagt sie wollen ein großartiges Spiel machen und jede Klasse soll sich einzigartig spielen. Bei den 4 Klassen hatten sie dieses einzigartige Gefühl aber nicht.
Vertrauen hätten sie verloren, wenn sie das erst ein paar Tage vor Release bekannt gegeben hätten. Nun haben sie es aber doch noch recht früh gesagt.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2008)

Stancer, wieso nimmst du Level 60 PvE (T3) gegen Level 70 PvE (T5) Ausrüstung als Vergleich? Nur mal so als Frage. Denn dann kann ich auch damit argumentieren, dass auch bei WAR ein Level 40 mit Anfangsausrüstung gegen einen vollausgestatteten 40iger keine Chance hat. Wohl eher nicht Sinn der Sache, oder? Nichts gegen Argumente, dann aber bitte schlüssig und passend.


----------



## Echse/LS (14. August 2008)

Sehr gut.. endlich mal jemand der nicht wie folgt argumentiert: "Weil WoW nur Roxxor Kiddies zocken"..

Jene Argumentation würde lediglich darauf schließen das der Autor ein solches "Roxxor Kiddie" ist.

Aber super geschrieben und in allen Belangen richtig *thumbs up*


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Pvp in wow ist eh nicht der Rede wert!Ausser für Esportler bietet es echt keinen Inhalt!


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Stancer, wieso nimmst du Level 60 PvE (T3) gegen Level 70 PvE (T5) Ausrüstung als Vergleich? Nur mal so als Frage. Denn dann kann ich auch damit argumentieren, dass auch bei WAR ein Level 40 mit Anfangsausrüstung gegen einen vollausgestatteten 40iger keine Chance hat. Wohl eher nicht Sinn der Sache, oder? Nichts gegen Argumente, dann aber bitte schlüssig und passend.



Sry ich weiss halt nicht welche Sets in WoW gerade TOP sind. Dann nimm halt Pre BC T1 gegen T3 !!! Das war sogar zu der Zeit wo ich WoW mal gespielt hab und ich hatte mit T1 gegen T3 nicht den hauch einer Chance.  Oder nimm S2 gegen S4 Set oder T4 gegen T6 !!!
Gutes PvP ist für mich, wenn am Anfang des Kampfes die Chancen auf beiden Seiten IN ETWA gleich sind. Sprich beide haben eine Chance den Kampf zu gewinnen. Rennst du in WoW auf jemanden mit S4 muss der sich schon verdammt dumm anstellen oder afk sein damit du eine Chance hast

Du siehst doch worauf ich hinaus will. Die unterlegenen Sets haben eigentlich nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Naja ausser Items ist mit Pvp in Wow sonst auch nichts zu gewinnen!
Man schaltet keinen zusätzlichen Content frei, man verändert nicht seine Umgebung zugunsten seiner Fraktion etc.etc!


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

Ich muss zugeben das ich war nochkaumwas von gesehn habe oda gar selber anspielen durfte. aber es meinen wirklich viele das es sich wie WoW SPIELT.. und spielt ist was anderes als story und so.., mehr so im sinne von gleiche klassen ähnliche skill (mal vom dmg und heiler abgesehn) oder gar talente, das einzige was mir bei wow fehlt ist das rvr, in dem man in war sogar lvln können soll. allerdings interessiert mich in wie weit das schnekll vorran geht. sagen wir nen anderer spieler gibt nur soviel wien normaler mob. wäre das "doof" denn man muss bedenken das man selber öfter stirbt und net immer genug leute da sind die "schlechter" sind als man, die man dann umhauen kann^^, ich glaube da sollte mind ne 3 fache rate oda so sein, und die random drops. da wüstich gern in wie weit da rüssis und so mit einbezogen sind, und ob diese auch vom eigene lvl oder vom lvl des gegners abhängig sind, achja. was ist eig das maxlvl in war?


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sry ich weiss halt nicht welche Sets in WoW gerade TOP sind. Dann nimm halt Pre BC T1 gegen T3 !!! Das war sogar zu der Zeit wo ich WoW mal gespielt hab und ich hatte mit T1 gegen T3 nicht den hauch einer Chance.  Oder nimm S2 gegen S4 Set oder T4 gegen T6 !!!
> Gutes PvP ist für mich, wenn am Anfang des Kampfes die Chancen auf beiden Seiten IN ETWA gleich sind. Sprich beide haben eine Chance den Kampf zu gewinnen. Rennst du in WoW auf jemanden mit S4 muss der sich schon verdammt dumm anstellen oder afk sein damit du eine Chance hast
> 
> Du siehst doch worauf ich hinaus will. Die unterlegenen Sets haben eigentlich nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


Ich habe teilweise post .. naja eig nur einen von jmd gelesen der meinte alle mit grünen sachen soltlen ausgeschlossen werden, das fänd ich doof. aba ganz ehrlich, kann es so schwer sein son bissl das so zumachen das grüne im team ggen grüne spielen, und net gegen blau oder gar epic equiptete? so schwer kann das ja wohl net sein.. ich fänd auch dann könnte man pvp technisch alle server mit einander verbinden.. würde net mehr pvp serverkosten als bereitz existieren, aba würde mehr bgs für jeden server aufwerfen..^^ oda gar gegen engländer spielen, man versteht die andere fraktion ja eh net..^^ (naja gut das wär doof das würd laggen) aba alle deutschen server wär garnet so unlogisch..


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Aber genau das isses ja was Sorzarra ja sagt. Die Basis einen jeden Fantasy MMORPG ist immer gleich.
WoW spielte sich genauso wie Daoc...grob gesagt eben weil die Basisfunktionen immer gleich sind.

Das viele sagen, WAR sei wie WoW ist eben deshalb so, weil viele auch nichts anderes ausser WoW kennen. Wer behauptet in WAR gäbe es die gleichen Klassen wie in WoW, weil es in WAR auch Nahkämpfer und Heiler gibt der behauptet auch ein Geländewagen vom Typ Hummer sei das gleiche wie ein Smart !!!

@Senseless : Andere auszuschließen wäre ja schon ne vorgeschriebene Diskriminierung. In WoW wird man auch so schon wegen seiner ausrüstung genug ausgegrenzt, da muss man das nicht auch noch vorschreiben. Die Idee verspräche zwar ein faires PvP, aber es gibt ja auch Spieler, die eine Herausforderung wollen und gegen bessere spielen möchten. Zudem dürfte es nicht das gleiche sein, denn sonst meckern die mit dem besseren Equip, wieso sie gleich behandelt werden wie welche mit der Anfänger-Ausrüstung.

Das wichtigste aber : In WoW würde sowas noch funktionieren, da es dort nur BG´s bzw. Arena gibt. In WAR allerdings müsste man Spieler dann vom offenen RvR ausschließen und dieses ist das Kernelement von WAR.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2008)

Den Vergleich T1 gegen T3 kann man schon eher gelten lassen, wobei es damals nur ein Set pro Klasse gab (das für Krieger war z.B. ein reines Tankset, mit dem wäre es sinnlos PvP zu machen). Heute gibt es aber eine Unterscheidung, jemand mit S2 (PvP) hat durchaus Chancen gegen T6 (PvE). Auch als S2 gegen S4 ist man nicht so aussichtslos wie man denkt (wenn es nicht gerade die Konterklasse ist), da die Änderungen zu den vorigen Sets nur marginal sind. Deshalb halte ich die Unterscheidung zwischen PvE und PvP Sets für sinnvoll. Das war Pre BC nicht so.

Allerdings wundere ich mich etwas über deine Aussage, dass für gutes PvP die gleichen Voraussetzungen vorliegen sollten. Das ist ein Zustand, den du im RvR nie erreichen wirst, da du entweder auf eine Über- oder Unterzahl triffst und die Gruppenzusammensetzung unterschiedlich ist. Da kann alles noch so balanced sein, ein Heiler im Team kann da schon den großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

also ich habe viele andere getestet, und wie gesagt war noch garnix von gesehn, aknns kaum einschätzen, tatzächlich sind vieel vom basic ähnlich, daoc finde ich aba doch noch recht anders.. du bist total schnell max und machst dann rvr und sowas.. was mich an daoc nervt ist das die caster net nur son bissl unterbrochen werden wie in wow sondern ganz abbricht und für 2 sec silence.. das nervt iwi xD


----------



## Gutebesserung (14. August 2008)

WOW ist ein Item basiertes Spiel und wenn nicht jedes höhere T-Set um einiges besser wäre als das T-Set davor (oder eben PVP-Set), warum sollte ich dann überhaupt dieses neue Set haben wollen? 
Um es mal im vergleich zu sehen der etwas besser passt:
Ich nehme mir einen Schurken auf LVL 30 mit normaler Ausrüstung für das LVL. Also demzufolge Grün/Blau bzw Blaues Equip. Wenn ich diesen nun gegen einen LVL 30 PVP Twink mit Optimierter Ausrüstung und Mungo auf beiden Waffen antreten lasse, dann sieht man ziemlich deutlich, das WOW komplett auf Items ausgelegt ist. Gegen den PVP Twink hat der Normalspieler keine Chance. Auf LVL 30 hat man im Normalfall etwa 1200-1500 HP, was so etwa ein bis zwei Schläge für den PVP Twink sind. 
Wenn sich WAR  auch nur ansatzweise an das DAOC Prinzip wird dies nicht möglich sein. Zwar wird ein sehr gut ausgerüsteter Spieler, gegen einen schlecht gerüsteten Spieler des selben LVL´s, immer noch einen kleinen Vorteil haben, doch hat dies wenig ausschlag. 
Für mich ist einfach bei einem guten PVE Spiel wichtig das ich mich durch das besiegen immer härterer Gegner verbessern kann. Also hier meist durch den Loot. Im PVE Bereich macht WOW alles richtig. Oder zumindest am besten im Moment.
Bei einem guten PVP Spiel ist mir wichtig das ich gegen gleichwertige Gegner (Zumindest von der Ausrüstung) antrete und, eben trotz gleicher Ausgangsbasis, es schaffe dennoch zu siegen. Also im Prinzip meine Beherrschung des Chars bzw meine Taktik war besser und deswegen habe ich gewonnen, und nicht weil ich bessere Ausrüstung habe und deswegen härter bin. DAOC hat das damals sehr gut gemacht, und ich hoffe WAR wird ebenso ein Erfolg. 
Das Anfangstheme bringt dies meiner Meinung nach gut auf den Punkt und zeigt endlich mal Punkte auf warum WAR und WOW nicht miteinander zu vergleichen sind. Zumindest nicht vom Spielprinzip.


----------



## Ekkiman (14. August 2008)

Ich weiss gar nicht was dieses WAR-WoW-Gelaber immer soll?

Auch wenn hier vom TE noch so deutlich auf Unterschiede hingewiesen wird, handelt es sich dabei doch einfach nur um ein paar andere Features und eine andere Auslegung des Endgame. 
Ist doch auch logisch. Denn wenn man einen 1:1-Klon von WoW herausbringen würde, wen wollte man damit vpm Hocker reissen?

Aber grundsätzlich haben doch beide Spiele das gleiche Prinzip. Man rennt rum, macht Quests, haut ein paar Viecher platt und steigt so im Level auf. 

Wie sich ein Spiel letzten Endes entwickelt und ob es dauerhaft Spass macht, dass liegt doch in der Hauptsache an der Community. WoW ist einfach deshalb so ätzend geworden, weil um jeden Scheiss dieses Spiel betreffend ein rieseiger Hype gestartet wird. (Man siehe nur die diversen Beta-Previews hier auf buffed) und weil die Community zu einem großen Teil aus unreifen ungeduldigen Kindern besteht, die jedes Grupenspiel stressen, weil sie selbst so imba und der Rest alles Noobs sind. 
Und wer nun meint Warhammer Online sei dagegen in irgendeiner Weise gefeit, dem prophezeihe ich das es aufgrund der PVP-Lastigkeit des gesamten Spiels bei Warhammer nochmal deutlich schlimmer werden wird. 
Und auch wenn es auf die Items bei Warhammer nicht in dem hohen Maße ankommt....glaubt denn wirklich irgendwer daran das es nicht auch bei Warhammer die Hammeritems gibt, bei dem die Itemgeilheit diverser Spieler wieder durchschlagen wird? 

Das soll von meiner Seite aus nun nicht heissen, dass ich denke das Warhammer endloser Müll wird. Aber ich finde den Gedanken vieler User, die hier eine Stimmung verbreiten als würde mit Warhammer alles anders werden und es würden sich mit dem Loginfenstger die Tore ins Paradies öffnen, einfach realitätsfremd.

Gruß, 
Ekki


----------



## Moagim (14. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Allerdings wundere ich mich etwas über deine Aussage, dass für gutes PvP die gleichen Voraussetzungen vorliegen sollten. Das ist ein Zustand, den du im RvR nie erreichen wirst, da du entweder auf eine Über- oder Unterzahl triffst und die Gruppenzusammensetzung unterschiedlich ist. Da kann alles noch so balanced sein, ein Heiler im Team kann da schon den großen Unterschied machen.



Das man im Open RvR nie "perfekt" zusammengestzt ist, was die Anzahl der Klassen angeht, mag stimmen. Nur ist es einfacher sich dort die "fehlenden" zu holen als in einem völlig instanzierten PvP.
Bei instanziertem PvP muss man hoffen das eben alle nötigen Klassen in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden sind, sobald es los geht.
Fehlen einer Seite gleich zu Beginn sämtliche heilungsfähigen Klassen, dann sind die ersten Momente bereits die Entscheidung.

Im Open RvR kann man sich die fehlenden Klassen "organisieren".
Natürlich sind sie auch nicht immer in ausreichender Menge zur Hand, aber man hat wenigstens die Möglichkeit sie als Verstärkung zu holen.  Im instanzierten PvP kann man immern nur hoffen das alle vorhanden sind.


----------



## Khorgarjin (14. August 2008)

Der Punkt mit der Story. Also was sie alles in WOW umschreiben ist ja am Ende auch ihr Ding, wie bei Gamesworkshop. Da es ihre Storys sind, darum geht es nur. Ja der Kundensuporrt muss aufgebaut werden, aber dennoch darf man nicht vergessen das Mythic ja schon Erfahrung hat, mit DaoC. Das war doch an sich sehr beliebt, mir hatte es nur vom Stil her nicht gefallen. Aus diesen Zeiten stammt auch das Problem mit GOA, da es zu diesen Zeit auch oft schon Probleme gab. In der USA steht meines Wissens schon alles, ich meine der Punkt ist ja der. GOA hatte Zeit und das Wissen. Viele haben sich über AoC beschwert, aber Funcom ist nicht sonderlich groß. DIe Kerle haben glaub ich Anarchy Online gemacht und das war auch kein großer Erfolg. Es geht halt darum das eben WOW gewisse Dinge gemacht und gezeigt hat und eine Bude wie Mythic und GOA, sollte sich nicht einfach nur auf der MMO Welle ausruhen und das so sehen wie bei AoC. Denn AoC ist erfolgreich! Klar es gehen die ACC zurück und es zockt keiner mehr. Aber dennoch, waren es 500.000 ACC und das ist Knette. 

Mythic und GOA sind eben Firmen und wollen Geld sehen. Daher stecken sie wenig Geld rein und wollen viel Geld raus, ist ja verständlich. GOA hat sehr spät damit angefangen, klar Kosten senken. 

Blizzard hat den Suporrt ja auch erst aufgebaut klar, aber sie verwalten das auch selbst. Weiß net ob sie in der USA das ganze auch über eine zweit Firma machen (wie Myhtic in Europa) oder ob sie es selbst tun.


----------



## Montoliou (14. August 2008)

PrancingPossum schrieb:


> /sign Meiti
> 
> zum TE: Ich fasse zusammen: WoW ist eine reine Itemschlacht und in WAR wird das dann alles viiiiel besser.
> 
> ...



Hi Prancing, Hi Meiti,

lest Ihr eigentlich zu? WAR wird, genau wie DAOC, seine Motivation aus dem dynamischen Kampf gegen andere Spieler ziehen. Natürlich spielt dabei Deine Skillung und Deine Ausrüstung eine Rolle, aber diese wird in den Dienst des RvR gestellt und nicht umgekehrt. Was meint Ihr warum Counterstrike solange gespielt wurde? Die Items verändern sich kaum, es gibt keine Level und kaum etwas mit dem man an seinem Char auf dicke Hose machen kann, also das genaue Gegenteil eines WOWlers. (<- den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und nochmal. Würdet Ihr einen Fehler der euch ungefähr die Hälfte eurer Einnahmen gekostet hat nochmal machen? Wärt Ihr so blöd? Ich hoffe Mythic nicht.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (14. August 2008)

Das was du auf wow beziehst gilt natürlich nur für PvP- und PvE-server
auf RP-servern laüft es ziemlich abwechslungsreich ab zum beispiel:
Der gnom fizzwick  eröffnet ein npc-loses gasthaus mit seinen freunden und das geschäft lauft gut
er kann immer schneller am pc schreiben kriegt anfragen auf stellen im gasthaus und lernt neue leute kennen
vor allem macht es spass witze zu erzählen und geschichten zu erzählen

so und so ähnlich läuft es auf rp-servern ab

(hab sogar ne kneipe auf nen pve-server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Blizzard hat den Suporrt ja auch erst aufgebaut klar, aber sie verwalten das auch selbst. Weiß net ob sie in der USA das ganze auch über eine zweit Firma machen (wie Myhtic in Europa) oder ob sie es selbst tun.



Aeh haste grade gefragt ob blizzard in deutschland ihren eigen support hatt und in amerika ne andere firma? Dabei ist blizzard (unterstreich) KEINE deutsche spielschmiede. viel eher ne californische.?


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

9/10


Also ich denke mir als Otto-normal-WoW-Zocker hat sich für mich das Spiel ausgelutscht.
Da ich nicht itemgeil bin, und keine Lust auf großes Instanzen-gefarme hab, was in Pre-BC bei mir das Gegenteil war,
mir das Schere Stein Papier Prinzip der Klassen in WoW oft nicht ausgereift erschienen is in BC,
siehe Verbesserungen hier Reduzierungen da bei den einzelnen Klassen pro Patch,
werde ich mir nochmal überlegen müssen ob ich das spiel noch weiterspielen werde, d.h. WotLK installieren.

Das hört sich an wie'n WoW-Flame, aber liegt daran, dass ich das Spiel scho in und auswendig kenne 
und mir somit die Macken und Problemzonen des Spiels zu Genüge bekannt sind.

WAR is sehr verlockend, nicht aufgrund des Posts hier, sondern aufgrund meiner eigenen Recherchen diverser Seiten über das Spiel.
WAR wird sehr wahrscheinlich aber auch die gleichen Balancing-Probleme haben wie WoW.

WAR wird aber hoffentlich keine Klassen erstellen die aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeiten andere Klassen daran hindern zu agieren bzw. reagieren;
_womit ich darauf anspiele sind die Stun-Fähigkeiten der verschieden Klassen in WoW, vor allem die alleinige Stunklasse 'der Schurke'.
 Es ist *nicht* den wenigsten das Prinzip bekannt "Stun->tot".
 Bestimmt nicht vorgesehen von den Entwicklern, jedoch im Nachhinein wenig berücksichtigt, siehe Effekt auf Spielfluss.
 Hab selber nen Schurken mit Hi-End-EQ, sogar nen Twink-schurke. 
 Prob is wenn man overpowered ist, wirds irgendwann genauso langwilig als würde man ne minderbemittelte Klasse spielen,
 wobei ich auch diese (minderbemittelten) Klassen gespielt habe und in mir der Anspron groß wurde die Op-Klassen trotz klassenspezifischer Unterlegeheit
 dominieren zu können mit skill etc., aber trifft man auf ebenbürtige Spieler erkennt man die Unterlgenheit der eigenen Klasse.
_
Was das PvP bzw. RvR in WAR angeht, und das Prinzip in diesem Spiel, kann ich mich persönlich als PvPler sehr gut mit anfreunden,
jedoch kann ich im Moment nur hoffen, dass ich die Vorraussetzungen dafür vorfinden werde.

Alles in allem wird jeder seinen Spielspass in dem Spiel finden was ihn am meisten anspricht.
Aber in erster Linie wird WoW, nachdem WAR erschienen sein wird, ein PvE-lastiges Spiel sein und WAR das eher PvP-freudige MMORPG.

Wie ein berühmter liberaler Französischer Philosoph doch mal sagte (und bis heute nur die wenigsten kapierten):

"Chacun a son gôut"


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> Das was du auf wow beziehst gilt natürlich nur für PvP- und PvE-server
> auf RP-servern laüft es ziemlich abwechslungsreich ab zum beispiel:
> Der gnom fizzwick  eröffnet ein npc-loses gasthaus mit seinen freunden und das geschäft lauft gut
> er kann immer schneller am pc schreiben kriegt anfragen auf stellen im gasthaus und lernt neue leute kennen
> ...



Weil für RP Spieler weder Items noch PvP Ränge der Antrieb zum spielen sind !!! (Was viele überigens auch nicht nachvollziehen können)

RP Spieler wollen voll und ganz in die Rolle des Charakters schlüpfen und dieses ausleben. Das ist der Spass den RP Spieler ausmachen.
Ich erinner mich noch an Ultima Online, dort gabs ne Gilde die Orks gespielt haben. Sie rannten dann als Orks verkleidet rum (man konnte ja nur Menschen) spielen und dabei war diese Orkrüstung so ziemlich das schlechteste was man finden konnte. Sie unterhielten sich sogar in einer Orksprache und ich fand es echt bewundernstwert.
Das beste kam dann als nen World-Event gestartet wurde, wo NPC-Orks die Städe in UO angriffen und die Spieler sollten diese verteidigen. Die Ork Gilde hat dann aber die Spieler angegriffen und sich auf die Seite der NPC Orks gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die rannten auch nie in Städten oder so rum, denn Orks weilen nunmal nicht unter Menschen. Sie kauften sich alles über fahrende Händler (auch Spieler) oder raubten es von Abenteurern.

Und sowas war in UO kein RP Server, das war der ganz normale Server Alltag !!!


----------



## Master of Albion (14. August 2008)

hm...wieviele freie Spieltage bekommst du für deine Darstellung?
Es ist nicht verwunderlich das sich hier nur "WAR" Spieler zu Wort melden,aber logisch,verteidigst ja nur ein Spiel das du bevorzugst.
Ich bleibe dennoch dabei"WAR" ähnelt im groben und ganzem Aussehen der Machart von WoW.


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

P.S::

Habe hier in dem Thread bei nem Beitrag schmunzeln müssen.
Da ich ihn nich mehr finde, leider kein Zitat:

Es ging darum, dass die wenigsten die Zeit, Nerven und Geduld haben sich die Beiträge und thread durchzulesen aufgrund von Konzentration <1Min. oder anderen Dingen.

Ich finde das nicht so schlimm. Nicht das ich jetz elitär rüberkommen will oder denke ich bin was besseres.
Jedoch bin ich der Ansicht je später diesejenigen Nichtwisser, aufgrund von Desinteresse lange Beiträge zu lesen etc.,
zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass WAR mehr Spaß im PvP bieten kann als WoW, 
werde ich mich bei meinem Spielgenuss von WAR lange genug in angenehmer Gesellschaft befinden,
um nicht zu sagen, dass ich froh sein werde das nur Kenner WAR zocken und Kiddies schön bei WoW bleiben sollen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Master schrieb:


> hm...wieviele freie Spieltage bekommst du für deine Darstellung?
> Es ist nicht verwunderlich das sich hier nur "WAR" Spieler zu Wort melden,aber logisch,verteidigst ja nur ein Spiel das du bevorzugst.
> Ich bleibe dennoch dabei"WAR" ähnelt im groben und ganzem Aussehen der Machart von WoW.



Könnte evtl. damit zusammenhängen, dass es sich hier um den WAR-Teil des Buffed Forums handelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du behauptest WAR ähnelt WoW dann behaupte ich WoW ähnelt EQ, Daoc und GW. Grafisch vielleicht nicht, jedoch in allen anderen Dingen.
Das ist halt wieder so eine Aussage aus der man rausliest "WAR kopiert nur WoW"...jedenfalls hört es sich so für mich an !!!


Die Leute verteidigen übrigens nicht das Spiel :

Ich z.b. habe hier noch nie behauptet "WAR IST SO GEIL, MÜSST IHR ALLE SPIELEN". Ich äußere nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Es ist ein Unterschied ob ich sage :

"Das Spiel ist schlecht"
oder
"Ich finde das Spiel schlecht weil....

Das erste ist die Behauptung einer Tatsache so wie, als wenn ich sage "Der Himmel ist blau"
Das zweite aber ist eine persönlich Meinung und die sind immer individuell.
Man wird mich niemals über WoW herziehen sehen, wenn ich in den Augen eines WoW Spielers schlechte Dinge über WoW schreibe, steht dort immer dabei, dass dies meine Sicht er Dinge ist. Ich versuche aber niemandem diese Sicht aufzuzwingen wie es WoW Fanboys in diesem Forum hier versuchen, indem sie WAR schlecht reden, falsche Tatsachen aufstellen oder WoW bis zum Himmel loben.

Kommt aber jemand und tut sowas, so stelle ich diese falsche Tatsache normalerweise richtig, denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sehr viel mehr über WAR weiss als die meisten hier. Vor allem mehr als die WAR-Schlecht-Redner, die ihre Infos von angeblichen Bekannten haben, die in der Beta sind.

Ihr würdet vermutlich genauso reagieren, wenn ich ins WoW Forum spaziere und dort behaupte : "Rofl, WoW hat nur wenig Klassen, WAR hat 20, WoW ist voll schlecht, voll keine Abwechslung in WoW"
Ich würde wohl mit Flames überhäuft werden...


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das man im Open RvR nie "perfekt" zusammengestzt ist, was die Anzahl der Klassen angeht, mag stimmen. Nur ist es einfacher sich dort die "fehlenden" zu holen als in einem völlig instanzierten PvP.
> Bei instanziertem PvP muss man hoffen das eben alle nötigen Klassen in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden sind, sobald es los geht.
> Fehlen einer Seite gleich zu Beginn sämtliche heilungsfähigen Klassen, dann sind die ersten Momente bereits die Entscheidung.
> 
> ...



Sicherlich kann man die organisieren. Der Gegner aber auch. Und bis die Verstärkung eintrifft, hat der Gegner schon zwei Punkte eingenommen und eine Verteidigung aufgestellt. Das macht ja - für mich - den Reiz des RvR aus. Aber von fairem PvP zu sprechen halte ich für völlig überzogen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach Wunschdenken.


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi Prancing, Hi Meiti,
> 
> lest Ihr eigentlich zu? WAR wird, genau wie DAOC, seine Motivation aus dem dynamischen Kampf gegen andere Spieler ziehen. Natürlich spielt dabei Deine Skillung und Deine Ausrüstung eine Rolle, aber diese wird in den Dienst des RvR gestellt und nicht umgekehrt. Was meint Ihr warum Counterstrike solange gespielt wurde? Die Items verändern sich kaum, es gibt keine Level und kaum etwas mit dem man an seinem Char auf dicke Hose machen kann, also das genaue Gegenteil eines WOWlers. (<- den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...
> 
> ...


richtig, ich zock auch cs, und zwar mit freunden weil es spaß macht 
andererseits zockte ich früher wow mit freunden, weil es *spaß gemacht hat* und *nicht wegen der items* was man sich als wow´ler *IMMER* vorwerfen lassen *MUSS*
und mit dicke hose machen hat das gar nix zu tun, für mich waren die items einfach nur der schlüssel um den für mich möglichen content zu erweitern, da es grundsätzlich nicht möglich ist mit jeder ausrüstung jeden spieleinhalt zu bestreiten PUNKT
ich weiß nicht was ihr alle für ego spieler seid, aber es gibt auch leute die spaß hatten komplett epic equipt ne 5er hero zu machen, unabhängig von den marken die es gab, einfach nur weil man mit kumpels spaß im ts und im game hatte...

und noch eins zum thema pvp und abhängigkeit der items:  im pvp haut das mit den 90% nichmal ansatzweise hin ... ich weiß nich was ihr spielt wie lange ihr gespielt habt, welcher rang welche wertung etc... aber das is totaler bullshit ... da is es schon eher wichtig mit welcher klasse man gegen welche antritt und ob man ahnung hat und seine eigene klasse beherrscht ... bei gleichem spielskill mag die ausrüstung den vorteil verschaffen, alles andere is aber käse
das merkt man vor allem in der arena ob du nun ahnung hast oder eben nich

und immer mehr bin ich der meinung das diese WAR community kein stück besser ist, aber ich drück euch die daumen


----------



## Moagim (14. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man die organisieren. Der Gegner aber auch. Und bis die Verstärkung eintrifft, hat der Gegner schon zwei Punkte eingenommen und eine Verteidigung aufgestellt. Das macht ja - für mich - den Reiz des RvR aus. Aber von fairem PvP zu sprechen halte ich für völlig überzogen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach Wunschdenken.



Völlig "fair" in allen Dingen ist PvP niemals. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil ein Mensch jede Schwäche des Gegners gnadenlos ausnutzen wird. Kein Mensch wartet bis der Gegner "bereit/aufgestellt und in voller Stärke vorhanden ist...
WAR liefert aber eine Basis um mit "faireren" Bedingungen PvP zu betreiben als WoW (weil ja die T Sets angeführt wurden erwähne ich WoW)

Stancer hat nur den Kritikpunkt der fehlenden Möglichkeit dargestellt.




Meitie schrieb:


> andererseits zockte ich früher wow mit freunden, weil es spaß gemacht hat und nicht wegen der items was man sich als wow´ler IMMER vorwerfen lassen MUSS
> und mit dicke hose machen hat das gar nix zu tun, für mich waren die items einfach nur der schlüssel um den für mich möglichen content zu erweitern, *da es grundsätzlich nicht möglich ist mit jeder ausrüstung jeden spieleinhalt zu bestreiten PUNKT*



Genau das ist der eigentliche Kritikpunkt, welchen du ja auch betonst. Du kannst ohne "Mindestitems" nicht alles machen.
Nicht das jeder WoWler Itemsüchtig ist.


----------



## Wolfner (14. August 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> Das was du auf wow beziehst gilt natürlich nur für PvP- und PvE-server
> auf RP-servern laüft es ziemlich abwechslungsreich ab zum beispiel:
> Der gnom fizzwick  eröffnet ein npc-loses gasthaus mit seinen freunden und das geschäft lauft gut
> er kann immer schneller am pc schreiben kriegt anfragen auf stellen im gasthaus und lernt neue leute kennen
> ...




"so und so ähnlich läuft es auf rp-servern ab"?
Naja, zwar ganz nett die Situation die du da beschreibst, ist aber irgendwie eher der Optimalfall und nicht der Alltag in WoW.

Zum Glück ist bald Open Beta. Dann hat die leidige Diskussion "WAR = WoW-Abklatsch" endlich ein Ende...


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

Master schrieb:


> hm...wieviele freie Spieltage bekommst du für deine Darstellung?
> Es ist nicht verwunderlich das sich hier nur "WAR" Spieler zu Wort melden,aber logisch,verteidigst ja nur ein Spiel das du bevorzugst.
> Ich bleibe dennoch dabei"WAR" ähnelt im groben und ganzem Aussehen der Machart von WoW.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Süß, kein Bock auf Rechtfertigung, aber nen paar Tipps:
 hast glaub ich die Stelle überlesen, dass ich WoW-Spieler bin,
WAR kann ich nich spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,  keine Beta und glaube um WAR-Spieler zu sein müsste das Spiel doch scho erhältlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
WAR ähnelt diesem und jenem, aber hoffe nicht dass du denkst Untote,Elfen und Zwerge hätten Blizzard erfunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so...


----------



## Sorzzara (14. August 2008)

PrancingPossum schrieb:


> /sign Meiti
> 
> zum TE: Ich fasse zusammen: WoW ist eine reine Itemschlacht und in WAR wird das dann alles viiiiel besser.
> 
> ...



Deine Zusammenfassung meines Posts Lückenhaft zu nennen, wäre in etwa so, als würde man Tokia Hotel als "ein kleines bisschen lächerlich" bezeichnen.
Ich habe an keiner Stelle, irgendwie gesagt, dass W.A.R besser als WoW ist...ich habe gesagt, es ist ANDERS und die Gründe dafür angegeben. Hervorragend gemachte Spiele sind beide. Der Audruck "Itemschlacht" ist brutal, mir gefällt "Auf die Verbesserung des eigenen Avatars durch erlangen von Ingame Items fokussiert" viel besser.

Was muss ein MMORPG Spiel tun? 
Offline Games, wie zb. die linearen Shooter Quake4 oder Prey (Beides verdammt gute Games, ich liebe sie!) Laden dazu ein..."Installier mich, hab 40 Stunden extrem knackigen Fun mit mir! Und wenn du in zwei Wochen wieder Bock hast, dann starten wir zwei hübschen nochmal zu sonem Trip!" Oder anders ausgedrückt, sie sind auf kurzzeitunterhaltung ausgelegt...man spielt sie duch und kennt dann alles.
MMOs müssen es schaffen, den Spieler Monate und Jahrelang dazu zu motivieren weiterzuspielen. Dazu bieten sie einerseits eine riesengrosse, offene Spielwelt, die man erforschen kann, eine Unzahl an Quests und mehrere Möglichkeiten des Spielens (=Unterschiedliche Klassenmechaniken) an. Am wichtigsten ist aber, dass es einen dynamischen Faktor in der Spielwelt gibt, etwas, dass durch die Interaktion des Spielers mit seiner Umgebung verändert wird, und ihn vor neue Herausforderungen stellt.

In WoW ist dieser Faktor die Itemspirale. Gute Items sind schwer zu bekommen, und ausser für wenige Powergamer an der Spitze, gibt es für 99,99% aller WoW - Spieler immer irgendein Item, dass sie noch nicht haben. Das erlangen guten Equips, schaltet quasi das erreichen des nächsten Equips frei. Daher auch der Itemreset bei Addons...die Spieler müssen bei der Stange gehalten werden. Daher wird neuer Content auch in Wellen eingebaut...im Endeffekt funktioniert es wie die Karotte am Stecken, die man dem Esel vorhält (Das ist eine Metapher und ein, wie ich finde, sehr guter Vergleich für die zugrundeliegende Spielmechanik...KEINE BELEIDIGUNG! Wer sich davon jetzt beleidigt fühlt, oder glaubt ich bezeichne WoW Spieler als Esel, der kann mir wirklich den Buckel runterrutschen!)

In W.A.R ist dieser Faktor der sich stetig ändernde, dynamische, an einem Tag niemals so wie am vorherigen Tag befindliche Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler. Wie *Montoliou *richtig geschrieben hat: Das System der Motivationserzeugung ähnelt dem eines Multiplayer Shooters wie Counterstrike. Ich Kämpfe nicht im Dienste der Itemerlangung, sondern ich kämpfe im Dienste des Triumphgefühls über meine Gegner. Ich gehe nicht mit dem Vorsatz online Ehrenpunkte zu sammeln, sondern mit dem Gedanken "Muahaha, heute kriegen die Stumpn (Zwerge) so derartig eins aufs Dach, dass sie sich den Bart aus den Fussnägeln schälen müssen!"
Soll heissen: Ich habe mein max Level erreicht, ich habe ein Endgame Equip angesammelt...ja schön und gut....WTF? Unsere Burg wird gerade angegriffen? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!...so sieht die Motivation aus.


Beide Systeme funktionieren, beide haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, beide sind technisch realisierbar und beide haben ihre Anhängerschaft sowie Antipathien. Daher ist es unsinnig zu sagen, eines der Systeme sei besser oder schlechter als das andere. Was einem Gefällt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## crazy-warlock (14. August 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist bald Open Beta. Dann hat die leidige Diskussion "WAR = WoW-Abklatsch" endlich ein Ende...



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.... *hoff*


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Richtig aber genau das will ja offenbar nicht in die Köpfe der WoW Spieler rein. Nämlich das es auch andere Systeme neben der Itemspirale gibt. Entweder können sie das nicht akzeptieren oder wollen es nicht. Ich glaube eher sie wollen nicht. Jedenfalls wäre das die logische Erklärung wieso die WoW Spieler sich einfach nichts anderes als Itemspirale vorstellen können und sich so extrem gegen jedes andere System stemmen.

Ich denke sie wollen ein neues Spiel, wollen aber nicht von dem System abweichen, was ihnen in WoW so großen Spass bereitet hat und genau deswegen wird das RvR Prinzip nicht akzeptiert. Vermutlich wären sie zufrieden, wenn Mythic sagen würde "Ok wir bauen ne Itemspirale ein" aber sowas wird nie passieren.


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. damit zusammenhängen, dass es sich hier um den WAR-Teil des Buffed Forums handelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich grade nen Fanboy von dir geworden bin.
Aber ich muss Dir leider mitteilen, dass dein Post, der sehr gut das aktuelle Problem( jeder schert alles und jeden scho beim ersten Wort über einen Kamm) hier darstellt,
leider keinen Erfolg hat dieses zu lösen, weil die wenigsten von 1 über 2 bis 3 zählen können, 
die Betroffenen kapieren es auch nicht, auch wenn sie dass hier lesen würden würden sie kurz den Hauch einer Ahnung verspüren, sie wären damit gemeint,
aber dann aufgrund mangelnder Erkenntnisfähigkeit .... "worum gings grade?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetz weisste wieso ich hier so unbescholten schreiben kann kapieren eh nur die nicht damit gemeint sind und die Betroffenen ,... "was meint der?"


----------



## Hoshiwan (14. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Beide Systeme funktionieren, beide haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, beide sind technisch realisierbar und beide haben ihre Anhängerschaft sowie Antipathien. Daher ist es unsinnig zu sagen, eines der Systeme sei besser oder schlechter als das andere. Was einem Gefällt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.



Japp, und deswegen werde ich WAR auch erstmal antesten und guggen, wie es mir gefällt. Ich habe ein Jahr lang WOW gespielt (püntklich mit dem Addon BC) und ganz ehrlich, als ich im Februar diesen Jahres meinen Account eingefroren habe, war ich ned traurig. Es gab genügend gute Gründe mit dem Zocken aufzuhören und ich bin gespannt, ob mir WAR genügend gute Gründe liefert, wieder mit einem MMORPG anzufangen. Sicher hat mir WOW Spaß gemacht, sonst hätte ich sehr viel früher aufhören können, aber eben gerade diese Itemspirale war äußerst... deprimierend, da ich auch nicht sonderlich viel Zeit investieren konnte und später auch nicht mehr wollte. Das Endgame war einfach für meine Verhältnisse zu zeitintensiv und es ging ja wirklich nur noch um Items. Mit Level 70 gibt es ja nicht viel mehr zu tun als zu raiden, vor allem, wenn man keine Lust auf Arena hat... Ganz ehrlich, diese Itemjagd macht mir nur bedingt Spaß. Klar ist es toll, ein nettes Ausrüstungsteil zu finden, daß den Charakter verbessert und zudem geil aussieht, aber es darf sich nicht das gesamte Spiel nur darum drehen...

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich WAR anfühlt. Ich meine, ich lese recht einfrig in den Foren und kann mir schon ein unscharfes Bild davon machen, allerdings muß man es, glaube ich, selbst erleben. Bin echt gespannt. Am Anfang wird man motiviert sein weiterzuspielen, weil ja alles neu ist und aufregend, ich denke, nach zwei Monaten könnte es interessant werden, nämlich dann, wenn sich die Aufgaben wiederholen, Routine ins Spiel kommt und man langsam das Ziel, Einzug ins Endgame, vor Augen hat... 

Aber schauen wir mal, ich lasse es einfach mal über mich ergehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Genau das ist der eigentliche Kritikpunkt, welchen du ja auch betonst. Du kannst ohne "Mindestitems" nicht alles machen.
> Nicht das jeder WoWler Itemsüchtig ist.



Natürlich, dass ist das Konzept von WoW. Als frischer Level 70iger kann man nunmal nicht erwarten im Plateau rumzueiern. Das wäre für mich genauso, als wenn ich bei Super Mario Bros von Welt 1-1 gleich zu Bowser springe. ;-)

Beim PvP würde ich dir möglicherweise sogar zustimmen, allerdings hat Blizzard genug Möglichkeiten geschaffen als frischer 70iger aufzuholen (das Starter PvP Set gegen Gold, S2 für Ehre etc.). Ok, es gibt kein größeres Ziel wie beim PvE, aber letztlich zieht sich der Reiz daraus gegen andere zu kämpfen und versuchen Situationen zu drehen. Wie oft habe ich als grün/blau equippter Schurke für Unruhe gesorgt in dem ich Heiler gestunnt/unterbrochen hab. Klar war ich immer unterlegen im direkten Duell, aber wenn der besser ausgerüstete in der Zeit sein Ziel besiegt und ich dazu beigetragen hab weil dieses keine Heilung mehr bekam, dann hat MIR das trotz unterlegener Ausrüstung trotzdem Freude bereitet.

Ich bin mit dem PvP in WoW soweit zufrieden, was mir fehlt sind größere Ziele und Open PvP...und das finde ich halt bei WAR. Ansonsten würde mich das Spiel null interessieren, weil ich eher dem Warcraft Universum zugeneigt bin.


----------



## Spyme (14. August 2008)

Geil. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Neolos FM (14. August 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben, danke.
Und für die Leute die geschrieben haben, dass sich öffentliche Events in W.A.R auch wiederholen :



Sorzzara schrieb:


> In a Nutshell: WoW hat seinen Fokus klar bei PvE, PvP ist Beiwerk
> W.A.R hat seinen Fokus klar auf PvP, der PvE Content ist Beiwerk


----------



## Moagim (14. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Natürlich, dass ist das Konzept von WoW. Als frischer Level 70iger kann man nunmal nicht erwarten im Plateau rumzueiern. Das wäre für mich genauso, als wenn ich bei Super Mario Bros von Welt 1-1 gleich zu Bowser springe. ;-)
> 
> Beim PvP würde ich dir möglicherweise sogar zustimmen, allerdings hat Blizzard genug Möglichkeiten geschaffen als frischer 70iger aufzuholen (das Starter PvP Set gegen Gold, S2 für Ehre etc.). Ok, es gibt kein größeres Ziel wie beim PvE, aber letztlich zieht sich der Reiz daraus gegen andere zu kämpfen und versuchen Situationen zu drehen. Wie oft habe ich als grün/blau equippter Schurke für Unruhe gesorgt in dem ich Heiler gestunnt/unterbrochen hab. Klar war ich immer unterlegen im direkten Duell, aber wenn der besser ausgerüstete in der Zeit sein Ziel besiegt und ich dazu beigetragen hab weil dieses keine Heilung mehr bekam, dann hat MIR das trotz unterlegener Ausrüstung trotzdem Freude bereitet.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem PvP in WoW soweit zufrieden, was mir fehlt sind größere Ziele und Open PvP...und das finde ich halt bei WAR. Ansonsten würde mich das Spiel null interessieren, weil ich eher dem Warcraft Universum zugeneigt bin.



Das was dir als "genug Möglichkeiten" erscheint ist aber für die meisten WAR interessierten genau der enorme Kritikpunkt am WoW PvP. Du MUSST nachrüsten und kannst NICHT einfach PvP machen um am PvP Spaß zu haben. 
Starter PvP Set= Wirkt wie Pappe gegen Arena Spieler
S2 für Ehre.....abfarmen lassen und durchs verlieren genug Ehre sammeln, um dann selbst andere abzufarmen. 
Falls jetzt jemand meint ich wäre bei den "gefarmten" dabei gewesen...muss euch leider entäuschen, ich war eher bei den "Freaks" dabei....nur macht(mir) sowas auch keinen Spaß, wenn man nur abfarmt anstatt PvP zu machen.

Stimmt, der Reiz ist eine Schlacht zu wenden und auch als unterlegene Seite zu siegen....nur hast du die Chance dazu in WoW nicht. Wenn du Itemmäßig überlegen bist, dann bist du überlegen.


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Genau das ist der eigentliche Kritikpunkt, welchen du ja auch betonst. Du kannst ohne "Mindestitems" nicht alles machen.
> Nicht das jeder WoWler Itemsüchtig ist.


und genau das is der punkt weshalb viele aufhören ... gilden zerreißt es weil leute leaven die in besser gilden kommen um im content voranzuschreiten ... da gibt es immer leute die was sehen und spaß haben wollen und natürlich genauso leute die eigentlich nur ihren avatar verbessern wollen, siehe itemgeilheit

und das war mein grund zu leaven weil ständig leute an die ich mich gut gewöhnt habe bzw ganze gilden verschwunden sind :/

und ich wünsche WAR alles gute und das es so wird wie ihr euch das vorstellt aber mich nervts einfach das vor release hier jeder schon ne meinung hat oder gar redet als hätte er die ahnung als wenn er schon 3 jahre im endcontent spielt ... denn erst dann kann jemanden sich ne meinung bilden ob der content ihn motiviert oder eben nich ... alles andere sind prognose die nicht wirklich diskutabel sind


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Reiz ist eine Schlacht zu wenden und auch als unterlegene Seite zu siegen....nur hast du die Chance dazu in WoW nicht. Wenn du Itemmäßig überlegen bist, dann bist du überlegen.


sorry aber dann erklär mir mal wieso gut spielende nicht prall equipte stamm gruppen die s3+ randoms wegknallen?
von pre bc alterac schlachten die in 5mins gewonnen wurden, wo man innerhalb ner woche ehrfürchtig war und sich die unaufhaltbare macht kaufen konnte will ich gar nich erst reden

ich geb euch gern an manchen punkten recht, aber teilweise übertreibt ihr einfach nur maßlos


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Natürlich, dass ist das Konzept von WoW. Als frischer Level 70iger kann man nunmal nicht erwarten im Plateau rumzueiern. Das wäre für mich genauso, als wenn ich bei Super Mario Bros von Welt 1-1 gleich zu Bowser springe. ;-)
> 
> Beim PvP würde ich dir möglicherweise sogar zustimmen, allerdings hat Blizzard genug Möglichkeiten geschaffen als frischer 70iger aufzuholen (das Starter PvP Set gegen Gold, S2 für Ehre etc.). Ok, es gibt kein größeres Ziel wie beim PvE, aber letztlich zieht sich der Reiz daraus gegen andere zu kämpfen und versuchen Situationen zu drehen. Wie oft habe ich als grün/blau equippter Schurke für Unruhe gesorgt in dem ich Heiler gestunnt/unterbrochen hab. Klar war ich immer unterlegen im direkten Duell, aber wenn der besser ausgerüstete in der Zeit sein Ziel besiegt und ich dazu beigetragen hab weil dieses keine Heilung mehr bekam, dann hat MIR das trotz unterlegener Ausrüstung trotzdem Freude bereitet.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem PvP in WoW soweit zufrieden, was mir fehlt sind größere Ziele und Open PvP...und das finde ich halt bei WAR. Ansonsten würde mich das Spiel null interessieren, weil ich eher dem Warcraft Universum zugeneigt bin.





Ja Story is bei WoW irgendwie gehaltvoller, wenn nicht interessanter als bei WAR.

Der Vergleich mit Mario Bros. is geil. Aber haste es noch nie zu den Warpzone-Röhren geschafft? Von Zone 1-1 in Zone 4-1 landen 4tw, so wie bei WoW mit grünem eq direkt T6 bekommen, imba !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Behauptung:
"...als Schurke brauch man nich gut eqipped zu sein..." /discuss, aber nur in WoW-Foren

PvP is irgendwie nich so gehaltvoll in WoW, taktisch und strategisch so ansprcuhsvoll wie Affe und Banane, denn es wird nur ehre gefarmt, wer nicht farmt leecht sie, wer nicht leecht bzw. farmt und versucht Spaß dran zu haben, frustriert sich sehr schnell.

Als PvPler kann man da den Flirtversuchen von WAR sehr schwer widerstehen, vor allem den heissen blutrünstigen Blicken. hrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (14. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> sorry aber dann erklär mir mal wieso gut spielende nicht prall equipte stamm gruppen die s3+ randoms wegknallen?
> von pre bc alterac schlachten die in 5mins gewonnen wurden, wo man innerhalb ner woche ehrfürchtig war und sich die unaufhaltbare macht kaufen konnte will ich gar nich erst reden
> 
> ich geb euch gern an manchen punkten recht, aber teilweise übertreibt ihr einfach nur maßlos



Sorry für OT -

Lolz! 1 Woche bis Ehrfürchtig hätte man vielleicht werden können wenn man 20 stunden am TAG AV geht und IMMER gewinnt. Scheint als hättest du den Wert geschätzt, ich habe mir pre BC nämlich die Mühe gemacht *seufz* Auch deine Behauptung, "nicht prall equipte" (also blau?) Stammies würden S3+ Gruppen "wegknallen" kann ich dir nicht glauben, sorry. Die S3-Equips haben so viel Abhärtung drauf, da kann von "wegknallen" überhaupt nicht mal im Ansatz die rede sein, und somit ist's wie es ist: Bei WoW gilt halt Equip > all

q.e.d.


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den 18en!


----------



## Gromthar (14. August 2008)

Tytoo schrieb:


> Ja Story is bei WoW irgendwie gehaltvoller, wenn nicht interessanter als bei WAR.


Und dies liegt wohl eher daran, dass ihr die Story nicht so wirklich kennt, will ich meinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (14. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> sorry aber dann erklär mir mal *wieso gut spielende nicht prall equipte stamm gruppen die s3+ randoms wegknallen*?
> von pre bc alterac schlachten die in 5mins gewonnen wurden, wo man innerhalb ner woche ehrfürchtig war und sich die unaufhaltbare macht kaufen konnte will ich gar nich erst reden
> 
> ich geb euch gern an manchen punkten recht, aber teilweise übertreibt ihr einfach nur maßlos




Das "gut spielende" die S3ler wegknallen.....wohl kaum.
Wenn du eine Gruppe hast mit voll S3 ausgerüsteten Spielern, gegen eine Gruppe die "nur gut spielt"  wird die S3 Gruppe siegen.


----------



## Peishi (14. August 2008)

WAR wird im pvp einfach besser, wer schon mal DaoC gespielt hat reibt sich jetzt schon die Hände und darf sich auch gigantische Schlachten freun


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Und dies liegt wohl eher daran, dass ihr die Story nicht so wirklich kennt, will ich meinen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss man also was tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erzähl mal !


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Tytoo schrieb:


> Da muss man also was tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube das würde sehr lange dauern. Die Warhammer Story ist sehr viel Umfangreicher als die Warcraft Story.

Wer sich ernsthaft für die Warhammer Story interessiert empfehle ich entweder die Armeebücher oder die Felix und Gotrek Romane.
Die Romane sind nen sehr guter Einstieg und wirklich sehr schön zu lesen und geben dennoch einen guten Überblick über die Warhammer Welt.

Ansonsten gibts noch das Lexicanum :  http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite
Ne Wissensdatenbank zu Warhammer (nicht zu Warhammer Online)


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

hier stand ein link


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Sorry für OT -
> 
> Lolz! 1 Woche bis Ehrfürchtig hätte man vielleicht werden können wenn man 20 stunden am TAG AV geht und IMMER gewinnt. Scheint als hättest du den Wert geschätzt, ich habe mir pre BC nämlich die Mühe gemacht *seufz*


hm ich auch und es ging sehr fix auch ohne die angesprochenen 5min bg´s die damals noch funktionierten weil man im av grp/raid anmelden konnte ... ich hab den wert ganz sicher nich geschätzt denn ich hatte sehr lange meinen 2h mace und don julios, aber egal


> Auch deine Behauptung, "nicht prall equipte" (also blau?) Stammies würden S3+ Gruppen "wegknallen" kann ich dir nicht glauben, sorry. Die S3-Equips haben so viel Abhärtung drauf, da kann von "wegknallen" überhaupt nicht mal im Ansatz die rede sein, und somit ist's wie es ist: Bei WoW gilt halt Equip > all
> 
> q.e.d.


wenn du eine gut spielende stamm hast, da ist natürlich auch das setup (klassenwahl) mit zu berücksichtigen ...
nich prall equipt is für mich nen misch masch aus blau und epic, da man immo schon als frischer 70er ein paar epics liegen hat, aber das is jetzt nich weiter zu erläutern ... und wenn du es dann versemmelst im bg biste entweder selbst schuld oder aber die random die dir gegenüber steht is keine ego trp wie man es oft sieht sondern ein guter haufen der es auch in ner random zu spielen versteht (dann haste eben pech gehabt *g*)

wie gesagt man kann viel schlecht reden, das liegt aber zum teil auch stark daran, dass hier viele die posten nur in randoms unterwegs waren... und da is der sinn eines mmo´s sowieso verfehlt ... da macht alles nur halb soviel spaß
da könnt ihr ja nur hoffen das die warhammer mechanik euch euer ego problem abnimmt insofern das die pq´s euch bunt zusammeln würfeln, denn sonst wäre wohl alles wie beim alten: z.b. ihr lauft solo rum und questet und das hat nix mit wow zu tun sondern mit eurem ego ... man kann nich immer alles aufs spiel schieben, das is wie mit der sucht... aber das is wohl zu viel des offtopics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (14. August 2008)

Master schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dennoch dabei"WAR" ähnelt im groben und ganzem Aussehen der Machart von WoW.



Wenn du dich schon "Master of Albion" nennst, solltest du doch auch wissen, welchem Spiel WoW ursprünglich "geähnelt" hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> sorry aber dann erklär mir mal wieso gut spielende nicht prall equipte stamm gruppen die s3+ randoms wegknallen?
> von pre bc alterac schlachten die in 5mins gewonnen wurden, wo man innerhalb ner woche ehrfürchtig war und sich die unaufhaltbare macht kaufen konnte will ich gar nich erst reden



Sorry aber...das ist Blödsinn.

Eine Stammgruppe, per definition eine Zusammengewürfelte Gruppe, teils aus einer Gilde, teils mit Randoms aufgefüllt, die sich über Teamspeak "koordiniert" und wie du sagst "nicht prall equippt" ist sieht gegen eine gegnerische Randomgruppe, in der (zb. Arathi) von 15 Leuten 6 mit full S3/S4 dabei sind, nicht das allergeringste bisschen Land...und zwar vollkommen egal wie gut die "Stammgruppe" Spielt. Ein zb. blau/epic Equippter Hunter kann zusammen mit einem Kriegerfreund auf einen S3 Dudu drauhholzen wie er lustig ist, der braucht sich nicht mal anstrengen um das Counterzuhealen...und wenn ihn ein S3 Schurke in die Finger bekommt, ist er tot bevor er "HEAL" in den chat tippen kann.

Und eine richtige Stammgruppe, also regelmässig miteinander spielende, PvP Equippte und geskillte Leute aus einer PvP Gilde ist nicht blau Equippt...auch solche Gilden stellen an ihre Mitglieder Equipstandarts, das mindeste ist Vorhandensein des aktuellen Ehre PvP Sets. PvP Gilden die das anders machen haben kaum Erfolg, da spreche ich leider aus Erfahrung.

Und wenn preBC Alteracschlachten innderhalb von 5 Minuten zu Ende waren, dann gabs so gut wie keinen Ruf. Ich habe innerhalb von einem Tag meinen Hexer von neutral auf Respektvoll mit 18000/21000 gebracht, indem ich in einem 11 Stunden Monster Alterac von Anfang bis Ende drin war. (Und wir haben gewonnen, juhu *g* Horde ftw.!!!einself!1! ^^) Die 5 MinutenZweiRaidsRennenAneinanderVorbeiWerSchnellerNPCsUmhautGewinnt - Schrott AVs kamen erst mit dem Patch 2.0 "Vor dem Sturm" auf...als Ehrenpunkte farmen plötzlich alles war.

Und 40 Mann Raids haben sich kaum in AVs angemeldet...wenn dann PvE Raids denen langweilig war, die meisten professionellen PvP Gilden hatten nichtmal soviele Mitgleider. Ich habe das in Dreieinhalb Jahren WoW nur ein einziges mal erlebt...und da haben wir als Randomgruppe die Jungs mit 25 Mann aus der Basis rausgehalten, während die restlichen Spieler LokHolar beschworen, und die Allybasis zerlegt haben *g*


----------



## Moagim (14. August 2008)

@ Stancer

http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/erw.../2-abgrund.shtm

Sollte man auch lesen....letzte große Table Top Kampagne, welche auch geschichtlich relevant ist (Die Regentschafft von Karl Franz)


----------



## Meitie (14. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sorry aber...das ist Blödsinn.
> 
> Eine Stammgruppe, per definition eine Zusammengewürfelte Gruppe, teils aus einer Gilde, teils mit Randoms aufgefüllt, die sich über Teamspeak "koordiniert" und wie du sagst "nicht prall equippt" ist sieht gegen eine gegnerische Randomgruppe, in der (zb. Arathi) von 15 Leuten 6 mit full S3/S4 dabei sind, nicht das allergeringste bisschen Land.
> Und eine richtige Stammgruppe, also regelmässig miteinander spielende, PvP Equippte und geskillte Leute aus einer PvP Gilde ist nicht blau Equippt...auch solche Gilden stellen an ihre Mitglieder Equipstandarts, das mindeste ist Vorhandensein des aktuellen Ehre PvP Sets. PvP Gilden die das anders machen haben kaum Erfolg, da spreche ich leider aus Erfahrung.
> ...


ich weiß nich warum man immer vom joinen spricht ... habt ihr noch nie ne gilde selber aufgemacht um das was euch an anderen gilden (z.b.die ideologie) gestört hat besser zu machen?

und ja das mit den 40 man av raids gab es ( du hast recht meist waren es pve´ler) dennoch passierte das vor 2.0  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das alles hat rein gar nix mehr mit dem topic zu tun


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Zumindest vertreibt mir dieser flamewar die Wartezeit!So flamiooooh, fellow Hutsman!

Hm vielleicht schau ich mir die ersten 2 Books von Avatar wieder mal an!Auf Englisch wirkt die Serie gar nicht so kindisch, wie auf Deutsch!


----------



## crazy-warlock (14. August 2008)

*Hust* is die Warcraft-story nich gerüchtehalber entstanden weil Blizz nich die Lizens von GW (Games Workshop= der Vertreiber des Warhammer Tabletopspiels) nicht bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (14. August 2008)

Kann man so sagen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2008)

Trotz des gleichen Ursprungs entwickeln sich die Stories unabhängig weiter und völlig unterschiedlich. Ich find die halt von Warcraft toll. Und von Warhammer werde ich sicherlich genug mitbekommen, wenn ich das Spiel spiele.

Aber noch mal was zur Diskussion (ich weiß nicht, wieso Havamal von flamewar spricht, ich find die Diskussion im normalen Rahmen):

Irgendwo muss es zwischen Spielern, die neu anfangen und alten Hasen ja auch Unterschiede geben. Ansonsten könnte man die ganze Levelei weglassen und jedem einen fertig ausgestatteten Char hinstellen. Aber würde das noch Spaß machen?

Zugegeben, das Super Mario Beispiel war doch etwas weit hergeholt, der gute Mario kann eh nur Pilze einsammeln und Feuerbälle schießen, egal in welchem Level.  Die Warpröhren kenn ich aber. ;-)

Was ich mit dem Schurken Beispiel sagen wollte, dass auch eine schlecht ausgestattete Klasse Möglichkeiten hat, ausrüstungsunabhängige Fähigkeiten anzuwenden, die eine Gefecht beeinflussen können.


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Hab das ja nicht nur auf diesen thread bezogen!

Ich will endlich spielen, bin seid einem Jahr auf MMO Entzug


----------



## Ineluki-OA (14. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Trotz des gleichen Ursprungs entwickeln sich die Stories unabhängig weiter und völlig unterschiedlich. Ich find die halt von Warcraft toll. Und von Warhammer werde ich sicherlich genug mitbekommen, wenn ich das Spiel spiele.
> 
> Aber noch mal was zur Diskussion (ich weiß nicht, wieso Havamal von flamewar spricht, ich find die Diskussion im normalen Rahmen):
> 
> ...



Sowie ich das verstanden habe ist der Hauptunterschied, wie auch schon in DAoC, der RR(Reichsrang). Da ich aber nie DAoC gespielt habe sollte das vielleicht jemand erklären der mehr davon versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem wird es auch bei der Ausrüstung Unterschiede geben, denke ich, nur halt keine so große wie bei WoW. Und es muss ja auch nicht immer nur um neue und bessere Ausrüstung gehen, schlieslich soll ein Spiel vorallem Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (14. August 2008)

PrancingPossum schrieb:


> zum TE: Ich fasse zusammen: WoW ist eine reine Itemschlacht und in WAR wird das dann alles viiiiel besser.



Sorry, aber hast du den Eröffnungspost eigentlich gelesen?

Das es bei WoW hauptsächlich um Equipt geht muss hier denke ich nicht weiter diskutiert werden, es sollte allen die WoW Erfahrung haben klar sein.

Der TE hat nie behauptet das WAR irgendetwas besser machen wird, er hat nur dargelegt das WAR ein anderes Konzept hat bei dem das Equipt nicht so eine tragende Rolle spielt wie im Genreriesen.


----------



## Tytoo (14. August 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hast du den Eröffnungspost eigentlich gelesen?
> 
> Das es bei WoW hauptsächlich um Equipt geht muss hier denke ich nicht weiter diskutiert werden, es sollte allen die WoW Erfahrung haben klar sein.
> 
> Der TE hat nie behauptet das WAR irgendetwas besser machen wird, er hat nur dargelegt das WAR ein anderes Konzept hat bei dem das Equipt nicht so eine tragende Rolle spielt wie im Genreriesen.



Sehr verständlich nur leider überliest das jeder gerne.
Vor allem fällt mir auf, dass in der Diskussion hier im Thread, zu der angeregt wurde, ziemlich viele Vorwürfe aufkommen.
Irgendwie fehl am Platze.
Egal man muss auch erst mal gelernt haben richtig zu lesen, nicht nur mit den Glubschern(Augen) sondern auch mit dem Teil(Hirn) zwischen den Lauschern(Ohren).
Is wie der Kampf Ameise gegen Elefant.


----------



## Pipadoponis (14. August 2008)

Toller Thread der die Unterschiede zeigt.



Stancer schrieb:


> Amen....
> 
> Top Thread, doch trotzdem wird es genug Leute geben die es einfach nicht kapieren (wollen)



da stimm ich dir zu


----------



## Exo1337 (14. August 2008)

edit: hier stand mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharlin (14. August 2008)

Als alter DAoC-Veteran stellt sich mir eine wichtige Frage: Gibt es für's Töten gegnerischer Spiele wieder "Realm-Points" mit denen man sich "Realm-Ranks" erlevelt, durch die man dann "Realm-Abilities" bekommt?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (14. August 2008)

Ich denke schon.


----------



## rare.trax (14. August 2008)

Realm Points werden es wohl nicht sein aber hoffentlich etwas ähnliches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2008)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Als alter DAoC-Veteran stellt sich mir eine wichtige Frage: Gibt es für's Töten gegnerischer Spiele wieder "Realm-Points" mit denen man sich "Realm-Ranks" erlevelt, durch die man dann "Realm-Abilities" bekommt?



Ja, nur heissen die RP´s nun Ruf und die Reichsränge heissen Rufränge.
Glaube es soll 100 Rufränge geben (entspricht 11L0 aus Daoc)

Und bevor einer NDA schreit : http://www.war-wiki.net/wiki/Rufsystem


----------



## Havamal (14. August 2008)

Denke es heist Renown und davon gibs 80!Auf jedenfall gibs es, das ist das wichtigste*g*


----------



## Turican (15. August 2008)

egal wie in WAR beschreibt,es ist einfach ein schlechtes Produkt.


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Omg und Wow ist was?


----------



## Patso (15. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> egal wie in WAR beschreibt,es ist einfach ein schlechtes Produkt.



ok nenn mir 3  gründe warum WAR ein schlechtes Produkt is ( bitte ).

das einzige was mir zurzeit auffällt ist das ein KLEINER teil der community nicht immer freundlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übers spiel selbst kann ich ja leider wenig sagen...


----------



## Stancer (15. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> egal wie in WAR beschreibt,es ist einfach ein schlechtes Produkt.



Unterm Strich gerechnet ist es besser als WoW. Denn da WAR noch nicht draussen ist kann man das Spiel noch gar nicht vergleichen. Aber die Community kann man vergleichen, denn die gibt es ja bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da liegt WAR deutlich vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. August 2008)

Ja, es gibt Rufränge. Die schalten Rufpunkte frei die man in zusätzlich Attribute/Fähigkeiten verteilen kann (ähnlich wie die Talentpunkte bei WoW sind). Man muss allerdings zu einem Extra Trainer.

PS.: Wieso geht ihr auf Turican ein? Der will doch nur wieder einen flamen und freut sich das Leute drauf anspringen. Und woher wollt ihr wissen, dass es ein WoW-Fan ist? Kann genauso gut alles andere sein oder einfach nur jemand, der Stunk macht. Eventuell in einem AoC Forum, dass WAR besser ist.

PS2.: Stancer, dein Fazit ist allerdings diskussionswürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (15. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und woher wollt ihr wissen, dass es ein WoW-Fan ist? Kann genauso gut alles andere sein oder einfach nur jemand, der Stunk macht. Eventuell in einem AoC Forum, dass WAR besser ist.



Du musst in sein Profil gucken, da siehst du, wo er zu hause ist (Allgemeines WoW Forum) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharlin (15. August 2008)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Ein Mitglied meiner Gilde spielt zumindest die Beta - und hat sie kürzlich nüchtern mit "spielt sich leider nur wie ein Aufguss von DAoC" kommentiert, welches er - wie ich - jahrelang gespielt hat; ich bin immer noch gespannt darauf, aber nähere mich dem Ganzen sehr vorsichtig.
> 
> Um etwaige "Wowphobiker" zu beruhigen: derjenige welche spielt kein WoW
> 
> ...



Also DAoC war vom RvR-System her eigentlich das Non-Plus-Ultra für mich. Kein anderes Online-Game konnte je wieder in Sachen PvP solchen Spaß machen.
Was mir in WoW besser gefiel war die Welt mit ihren ganzen Geschichten und Quests. Die Welt wirkt dadurch interessanter als in DAoC. In DAoC standen Mobs nur irgendwo rum, um gefarmt zu werden. In WoW hatte jeder Mob eine Geschichte und einen Grund, warum er genau da steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch die Quests wurde man auch immer in neue Handlungsstränge hineingezogen, was auch den Spielspaß sehr gesteigert hat.

Wenn also WAR jetzt das RvR aus DAoC übernimmt ist das klasse! Wenn Mythic dann noch so schlau ist und das Quest- und Story-System ähnlich stimmungsvoll aufbaut wie in WoW, dann ist WAR MEIN Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Du musst in sein Profil gucken, da siehst du, wo er zu hause ist (Allgemeines WoW Forum)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eventuell flamt er da ja auch gegen WoW und alles. Ich würde mir wegen so einem nicht die Zeit nehmen und nachforschen. Und wenn du in mein Profil schaust, bin ich am meisten hier im WAR-Forum aktiv, obwohl ich großer WoW Fan bin.


----------



## Ekkiman (15. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Unterm Strich gerechnet ist es besser als WoW. Denn da WAR noch nicht draussen ist kann man das Spiel noch gar nicht vergleichen. Aber die Community kann man vergleichen, denn die gibt es ja bereits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOOOOOOOOOOOL!

Da bekomme ich ja gerade Krämpfe im Bauch vor Lachen!

Es ist doch wohl logisch, dass die Community am Anfang immer gut ist. Denn bevor das Spiel releast wird, sind es die kreativen, geistig fortgeschrittenen und intelligenten Spieler die sich an Diskussionen beteiligen, Fansites gestalten und überall Aufklärungsarbeit leisten. Der Mob kommt dann immer wenn das Spiel releast ist. 
Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. (QUAkE III, UT, CS, BF:1942, BF2, WoW...diese Liste könnte man unendlich fortführen...)


----------



## turageo (15. August 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben wie ich finde. Leider wird man dadurch dieses ewige "bashing" zwischen den Spielerfraktionen kaum vermeiden
können. Man gewöhnt sich aber zu nem gewissen Grad dran, weil es mit jedem MMORPG, das neu auf den Markt kommt immer wieder
die gleiche Leier gibt: 

"Spiel xyz ist viel besser als WoW - nein, WoW ist viel besser als Spiel xyz."
"Ist doch alles von WoW geklaut."
"Spiel xyz wird der Untergang von WoW!"
...

Auf Dauer ist das schon irgendwie langweilig, dass manche Leute nix besseres zu tun haben, also solche Kommentare zu schreiben.

mfg


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

langsam wünschte ich mir war wäre wow, weil dann hätte ich nämlich nen account und könnte spielen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Jaa die Bilder und videos machens nur noch schlimmer  xDD


----------



## Kelthoras (15. August 2008)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Also DAoC war vom RvR-System her eigentlich das Non-Plus-Ultra für mich. Kein anderes Online-Game konnte je wieder in Sachen PvP solchen Spaß machen.



Ja, aber nach - in meinem Fall zum Beispiel - dreieinhalb Jahren ist DAoC mit seinem RvR schon ein Stück weit ausgelutscht. Und sicher ist das RvR in DAoC mit Abstand seine grösste Stärke. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass zum Beispiel viele der ehemaligen DAoC-Spieler sicher ein neues, tolles Spiel mit RvR haben möchten - und nicht ein DAoC in "nur einer neuen Welt". Denn dazu hatte das gute alte DAoC leider ziemliche Schwächen, die damals noch zu verknusen waren (dank fehlender Konkurrenz in Sachen RvR - ähnlich halt wie mit WoW heute in Sachen Simpel-PvE), aber die es heute nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig machen würden. Daher hoffe ich nur, dass Mythic tatsächlich aus ihren damaligen Fehlern gelernt hat. Damals haben sie es leider nicht bzw. nur sehr, sehr langsam.

Daher meine vorsichtige Skepsis gegenüber WAR, wenn ich von einem ehemaligen DAoC-Spieler, der nun die Beta besucht hat, solche Aussagen wie mit dem DAoC-Aufguss höre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre schön, wenn das Spiel toll wird, aber da soll schließlich Mythic liefern; hinterherrennen werde ich da sicherlich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharlin (15. August 2008)

Ich hab die letzten 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und dachte mir im letzten halben Jahr oft "ich zock halt WoW, bis WAR endlich da ist". Aber als letzt der Erscheinungstermin bekannt gegeben wurde, hat sich meine Lust auf WoW total verflüchtigt.

Irgendwie hab ich nach der Arbeit gar keine Lust mehr nach Hause zu gehen. Im TV kommt eh nur Mist und zocken mag ich zur Zeit nichts und meine Bücher hab ich alle schon mehrmals gelesen. *seufz*


----------



## Rayon (15. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> egal wie in WAR beschreibt,es ist einfach ein schlechtes Produkt.


Verzieh dich bitte einfach, danke. Übrigens ich finds gut, das du's nicht magst. NN auf so Leute wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. August 2008)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und dachte mir im letzten halben Jahr oft "ich zock halt WoW, bis WAR endlich da ist". Aber als letzt der Erscheinungstermin bekannt gegeben wurde, hat sich meine Lust auf WoW total verflüchtigt.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich nach der Arbeit gar keine Lust mehr nach Hause zu gehen. Im TV kommt eh nur Mist und zocken mag ich zur Zeit nichts und meine Bücher hab ich alle schon mehrmals gelesen. *seufz*



Geht mir zur Zeit ganz genauso =) naja, WCIII mit der Gilde ist lustig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rayon, du wirkst gereizt...zuviele Flamer hier im Forum? ^^


----------



## Bansai2006 (15. August 2008)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und dachte mir im letzten halben Jahr oft "ich zock halt WoW, bis WAR endlich da ist". Aber als letzt der Erscheinungstermin bekannt gegeben wurde, hat sich meine Lust auf WoW total verflüchtigt.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich nach der Arbeit gar keine Lust mehr nach Hause zu gehen. Im TV kommt eh nur Mist und zocken mag ich zur Zeit nichts und meine Bücher hab ich alle schon mehrmals gelesen. *seufz*




 Ich fühle mit Dir

 Spiele gerade eine grosse Karte Heroes of Might and Magic III :-)


----------



## Sorzzara (15. August 2008)

So, und jetzt ist es entschieden, ich lade mir DAoC 14 Tage Trial Version runter *g*


----------



## Curentix (15. August 2008)

Vertreibt euch doch die Zeit mit Drakensang oder Space Siege...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Vertreibt euch doch die Zeit mit Drakensang oder Space Siege...



Space Siege ist schon spielbar?
Drakensang ist eher was für RP'ler oder halt Leute die auf DSA stehen.

DotA ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (15. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Space Siege ist schon spielbar?


Am 12.8 in USA rausgekommen.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. August 2008)

Man sollte mit dem Vergleich "DAOC - WAR" aber auch vorsichtig sein, denn meiner Meinung nach hatte DAOC einen Riesenvorteil: Bei den 3 Fraktionen gab es immer einen nicht planbaren Faktor, weil bei einer Schlacht A vs. B meistens irgendwie C reinkam und mitmischte. WAR hat dagegen leider nur 2 Fraktionen, was diesen unwägbaren Faktor leider rausnimmt.


----------



## Chiroc (15. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> So, und jetzt ist es entschieden, ich lade mir DAoC 14 Tage Trial Version runter *g*



Hab ich letztens auch gemacht...naja ich war enttäuscht ich kam erst durch WoW zu mmorpgs und es fehlen einfach unglaublich viele Vereinfachungen, find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Ich hoffe eine dritte Fraktion kommt auch noch  

Das wäre echt sowas von Geil...


A kämpft gegen B in einer riesigen Schlacht  ...... stunden vergehen  und ülötzlich tauchen massig spieler von C auf und mischen die ganzen truppen auf...

Das erinnert mich immer an Medieval ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Hab ich letztens auch gemacht...naja ich war enttäuscht ich kam erst durch WoW zu mmorpgs und es fehlen einfach unglaublich viele Vereinfachungen, find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist doch schon der Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer durch WoW zu MMORPGS gekommen ist kann nur verdorben sein xD


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

*Weihwasser über mich schütte*


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eine dritte Fraktion kommt auch noch
> 
> Das wäre echt sowas von Geil...
> 
> ...



Das wär total genial, aber leider sehr schwierig umzusetzen.

Btw. war das der Hauptgrund warum WoW so voller noobs ist, es ist so einfach das es jeder spielen kann, selbst wenn er sich nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt und früher war das nicht so üblich, dort musste man sich mehr durch Foren kämpfen, mit Leuten quatschen und Erfahrungswerte austauschen um in das Spiel rein zu kommen.. ich sage nur Charakter Builds.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Charakter builds hab ich immer bei PnP gemacht und sehr viel spaß daran gehabt ^^

Vampire.... so toll... aber keine Spieler in meiner Umgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (15. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eine dritte Fraktion kommt auch noch
> 
> Das wäre echt sowas von Geil...
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wie Mythic die Fraktionen einbauen will, also es müssten sich erstmal drei Rassen finden, die eine dritte Fraktion bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ist doch schon der Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, herzlichen Dank aber auch Selor Kiith ^^

Naja, da ich als Zelot ohnehin der Verderbnis der Zivilisation, des Lebens und der kosmischen Ordnung an und für sich diene, kann ein wenig Verdorben sein nicht schaden ^^


----------



## pirmin93 (16. August 2008)

Was ich schade find es is doch dann wie mit WoW im PvP oder?
wenn man wie ich verstanden hab equip durch Looten von Städten bekommt
dann fällt es einer seite immer leichter zu gewinnen und die andre Seite hat keine lust
mehr und die Leute wechseln fraktion etc.
oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## Kalyptus (16. August 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Was ich schade find es is doch dann wie mit WoW im PvP oder?
> wenn man wie ich verstanden hab equip durch Looten von Städten bekommt
> dann fällt es einer seite immer leichter zu gewinnen und die andre Seite hat keine lust
> mehr und die Leute wechseln fraktion etc.
> oder irr ich mich da?



Ja, du irrst dich geht nicht.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. August 2008)

Ufff....dann wollen wir mal:

@ pirmin93
Equipment ist in W.A.R erstens nicht mal annähernd so wichtig wie in World of Warcraft, lies hierzu auch bitte nochmal den Eröffnungspost dieses Threads.
Equip bekommst du durch:

- Normale Drops in der Spielwelt
- Für das Erfüllen von PvE Quests und RvR Quests
- Käuflich erwerblich, allerdings setzt dieses einen gewissen Renown (für RvR Equip) bzw. Influence (Für PvE Equip) - Rang vorraus, den du durch RvR Aktionen/Public Quests erhöhen kannst.
- Die Looting - Phase die einer Stadtbelagerung Nachfolgt.
- Dem Fassen des feindlichen Königs

Du siehst also, es gibt mehr Quellen für Equipment, als nur die Stadtbelagerungen.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ist doch schon der Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tzz, als ob mich Dunkelelf das bischen verderbtheit stören würde, ich würde sogar sagen das Dungeon Kepper mich zum Fantasy getrieben hat, und da war die Verderbtheit auch  groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pirmin93 schrieb:


> Was ich schade find es is doch dann wie mit WoW im PvP oder?
> wenn man wie ich verstanden hab equip durch Looten von Städten bekommt
> dann fällt es einer seite immer leichter zu gewinnen und die andre Seite hat keine lust
> mehr und die Leute wechseln fraktion etc.
> oder irr ich mich da?



Stadtbelagerungen geben warscheinlich nur Tokens für die besten rüstungen im Spiel, diese unterscheiden sich von den Stats nicht großartig von denen der Anfängerrüstungen, sehen aber viel schöner aus, die meisten Items werden im Endcontent nur dazu da sein um rumzuprotzen, so großartig wie in WoW werden sie nicht ins spielgeschehen eingreifen wo man als S1 getarnter PvPler sich eigentlich hinlegen kann wenn eine Xbeliebige Klasse mit Season 4 daherkommt.
In Städten gibts das Zeug zum Protzen, auf dem Schlachtfeld das zum Kämpfen.


----------



## Kelgan (16. August 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Hab ich letztens auch gemacht...naja ich war enttäuscht ich kam erst durch WoW zu mmorpgs und es fehlen einfach unglaublich viele Vereinfachungen, find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist sicher Ansichtssache, nicht jeder ist davon begeistert, dass alles blinkt odre mit Frage- und Ausrufezeichen versehen ist.
Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass in WAR nicht alles mit dem man interagieren kann / muss hervor gehoben wird.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Das ist sicher Ansichtssache, nicht jeder ist davon begeistert, dass alles blinkt odre mit Frage- und Ausrufezeichen versehen ist.
> Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass in WAR nicht alles mit dem man interagieren kann / muss hervor gehoben wird.



Ich finde sogar, dadurch das z.b. in Daoc alles recht schwer zu lernen war (Konsolenbefehle usw.) und man nirgends an die Hand genommen wurde waren die Spieler gezwungen sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Man war auf die Hilfe der anderen angewiesen und wer sich wie ein Ar... aufführte bekam diese Hilfe nicht. Dadurch entstand eine recht gute Gemeinschaft wo es oftmals selbstverständlich war anderen zu helfen.

In WoW sah ich die Entwicklung genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Dadurch, dass man alles alleine machen konnte kam ein enormer Egoismus auf. Man brauchte die anderen nicht und half ihnen daher auch nicht. Den Höhepunkt erlebte ich, als ich nen Questmob erlegen musste und nen dort farmenden Spieler fragte ob er mir helfen könnte, er farme dort ja eh. Es kam dann nur als Antwort, dass er es für 10 Gold machen würde, aber er auch den Loot kriegen würde.... naja...


----------



## Bansai2006 (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar, dadurch das z.b. in Daoc alles recht schwer zu lernen war (Konsolenbefehle usw.) und man nirgends an die Hand genommen wurde waren die Spieler gezwungen sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Man war auf die Hilfe der anderen angewiesen und wer sich wie ein Ar... aufführte bekam diese Hilfe nicht. Dadurch entstand eine recht gute Gemeinschaft wo es oftmals selbstverständlich war anderen zu helfen.
> 
> In WoW sah ich die Entwicklung genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Dadurch, dass man alles alleine machen konnte kam ein enormer Egoismus auf. Man brauchte die anderen nicht und half ihnen daher auch nicht. Den Höhepunkt erlebte ich, als ich nen Questmob erlegen musste und nen dort farmenden Spieler fragte ob er mir helfen könnte, er farme dort ja eh. Es kam dann nur als Antwort, dass er es für 10 Gold machen würde, aber er auch den Loot kriegen würde.... naja...


 

 Das könnte ich genau so unterschreiben


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Hm ja aber Daoc ist doch sehr minimalistisch*g*Vielleicht fällts dir nach 2 Jahren spielen nimer auf aber wenn man von WoW kommt ist das Daoc Interface sehr umständlich und gibt ausser im Chatfenster wenig Feedback!

Man kann ja auch in Wow das Interface durch Mods unglaublich vereinfachen!Dennoch sind Questgeber, Berufsinterface, Gruppeninterface einen Tick leichter zu managen als in Daoc!Plus das fehlen von Tooltips ist ein grosser Nachteil von daoc! Erst Rechtsklicken zu müssen und dann auf Info nur um zu erfahren was eine Fähigkeit macht ist halt veraltet und lässt jeden Wowler schaudern*g*

Trotzdem hätte ich nicht mit Wow meine MMO Karriere begonnen sondern mit Daoc, hätte ich glaub ich nie mit Wow angefangen!
Macht echt Spass, spiel ja auch grad nen Testaccount, man muss halt akzeptieren dass das Interface veraltet ist!Dafür ist es um einiges tiefer als Wow

Was ich von Warhammer bisher sah, sieht nach einem sehr Benutzer und Einsteiger freundlichen Interface aus, und wird sicherlich Daoc und Wow Spielern halbwegs vertraut vorkommen!


----------



## Kelgan (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar, dadurch das z.b. in Daoc alles recht schwer zu lernen war (Konsolenbefehle usw.) und man nirgends an die Hand genommen wurde waren die Spieler gezwungen sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Man war auf die Hilfe der anderen angewiesen und wer sich wie ein Ar... aufführte bekam diese Hilfe nicht. Dadurch entstand eine recht gute Gemeinschaft wo es oftmals selbstverständlich war anderen zu helfen.
> 
> In WoW sah ich die Entwicklung genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Dadurch, dass man alles alleine machen konnte kam ein enormer Egoismus auf. Man brauchte die anderen nicht und half ihnen daher auch nicht. Den Höhepunkt erlebte ich, als ich nen Questmob erlegen musste und nen dort farmenden Spieler fragte ob er mir helfen könnte, er farme dort ja eh. Es kam dann nur als Antwort, dass er es für 10 Gold machen würde, aber er auch den Loot kriegen würde.... naja...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann ich nur zustimmen




> Man kann ja auch in Wow das Interface durch Mods unglaublich vereinfachen!Dennoch sind Questgeber, Berufsinterface, Gruppeninterface einen Tick leichter zu managen als in Daoc!Plus das fehlen von Tooltips ist ein grosser Nachteil von daoc!



Ist dieses "klickibunti" von WoW wirklich so ein großer vorteil?


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Ist halt das zweischneidige Schwert, entweder machst du ein Spiel etwas umständlich, weil die Software es erforders, hast zwar nicht so viele Spieler, und hast das glück das sich die Comm selbst reguliert,

oder du machst es wie in WoW, schön einfach und schnell zu lernen, und schon hast du Kunden án masse, und wenn das Spielsystem es zulässt eine Eogistische Comm, wo die meisten sich aufführen wie die Axt im Walde.

WoW hat vieles gut gemacht, die bedienbarkeit ist super, nur haben sie halt beim Grundkonzept nicht darauf geachtet das man zusammenspielen kann, wenn sie nur Elitemonster in die Welt gesetzt hätten die man alleine eigentlich nicht besiegen kann, wäre die Comm sicher anders geworden.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Nicht für Jäger*g*


----------



## Kelgan (16. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ist halt das zweischneidige Schwert, entweder machst du ein Spiel etwas umständlich, weil die Software es erforders, hast zwar nicht so viele Spieler, und hast das glück das sich die Comm selbst reguliert.



Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, kann auch ein Spiel per Konsole bedinen. Imemrhin haben wir (also die DAoC Spieler) es ja auch geschafft. Kenntnisse in DOS oder Linux sind natürlich dabei von Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Der "richtige" Weg wird wohl irgendwo in der Mitte liegen. 
Ein paar mehr UIs zur "Bedienung" des Spiels, aber nicht jeden Questgeber mit einem Frage- oder ausrufezeichen versehen, so dass man den NPC zumindest mal ansprechen muss, um zu sehen, ob er etwas von einem wil.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Natürlich kann ich Linux auch komplett über die Shell steuern, aber bevorzugen tu ich Windows. Erst wenn in Windows was nicht funktioniert wünsch ich mir ne Linux Shell zum bedienen!


Kelgan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> da kann ich nur zustimmen
> ...


Auf jedenfall! Man sollte in einem Spiel nicht unnötig durch ein Interface behindert werden!Es muss ja nicht blinken und leuchten um leicht bedienbar zu sein
Es kommt darauf an wieviele Schritte man durchgehen muss um etwas zu erreichen oder eine Information zu erhalten,
Fand das Wow dies sehr gut gemacht hat!
1.Tooltips (sind mittlerweile Standard)
2.Einheitlicher Methode Gegenstände zu benutzen
3.Man sollte auf einen Blick erkennen, was die Charakter Fähigkeiten machen
4.Einige Fähigkeiten benötigen ausweichen, als Anfänger ist es fast unmöglich in Daoc zu sehn, wann man ausweicht!


Hatte z.B gerade eine Quest, wo ich einen Brief lesen konnte wenn ich wollte mit rechtsklick + im chat /use schreiben!
Finde das Interface muss einfach und leicht zu bedienen zu sein!
Die Tiefe eines Spieles wird nicht durch ein leicht zu bedienendes Interface geschmälert!
Würde sogar sagen Daoc durch ein moderneres Interface ohne buntes leuchten*g*  nur noch besser werden, ohne das es von sein tiefe etwas verliert!
Die Funktionen wären halt nur leichter zu erreichen!
Es gibt sicher viele Spieler die keine Lust haben jede einzelne neue Fähigkeit, die sie bekommen rechts zu klicken und auf Info zu klicken, nur um zu sehn was die Fähigkeit macht!


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Soll ja auch Menschen geben, die nicht so drauf aus sind alles in den Hintern geschoben zu kriegen. Immer nur Easy-Mode ist doch auch langweilig.
Auch wenn der Mensch von Natur aus faul ist, gibt es welche die lieber eine Herausforderung haben als alles geschenkt zu kriegen.

Wobei bei der Bedienung kann man sich streiten wo die Grenzen liegen zwischen umständlich, komplex, einfach oder idiotensicher.
Komplex hat den Vorteil, dass man viel machen kann aber es nicht leicht zu erlernen ist. Einfach und idiotensicher lassen nicht so viele Möglichkeiten zu aber dafür sind sie schnell zu erlernen. Umständlich ist natürlich immer unnötig.

Und über Addon müssen wir uns glaube ich nicht unterhalten. Ich finde WoW hat gut gezeigt wie man es nicht machen sollte, was Addons betrifft.


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Find es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen umständlich und komplex!

Nicht gleich zu sehen was eine Fähigkeit macht ist umständlich
Verschieden Methoden der Gegenstand Benutzung ist umständlich
Keine eingenen Tasten zuweisen zu können ist umständlich
Achja ein Reitticket kaufen das gratis ist um dann im Inventar das selbige wieder anzuklicken um dann damit auf den Stallmeister zu klicken ist ??????
In einem Spiel viel tun zu können und dafür ein Interface mit vielen Optionen zu brauchen ist komplex!

Daoc ist umständlich und komplex*g*


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eine dritte Fraktion kommt auch noch


Die dritte Fraktion war das erste was gestrichen wurde! Die Dritte Fraktion waren die Grünhäute, die waren anscheinend sehr unbeliebt, deswegen wurde auf 2 Frationen reduziert!


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die dritte Fraktion war das erste was gestrichen wurde! Die Dritte Fraktion waren die Grünhäute, die waren anscheinend sehr unbeliebt, deswegen wurde auf 2 Frationen reduziert!



Häh ? Grünhäute sind im Spiel. Weiss ja nicht wie du darauf kommst. Es war auch nie in WAR die Rede von einer 3. Fraktion. Fraktionen sind übrigens Ordnung und Zerstörung. Grünhäute sind ein Volk der Zerstörungsfraktion...


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Stancer du bist ja in der Beta von W.A.R!
Geh ich recht in der Annahme das das W.A.R Interface komplex aber nicht umständlich ist?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (16. August 2008)

Ich glaube, er meint das am Anfang die Grünhäute mal als eigene Fraktion geplant waren aber da sie zu unbeliebt oder was auch immer waren, dann in Zerstörung eingegliedert wurden.

Edith: Ich denke das darf er nicht sagen. Würde mich aber auch interresieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Häh ? Grünhäute sind im Spiel. Weiss ja nicht wie du darauf kommst. Es war auch nie in WAR die Rede von einer 3. Fraktion. Fraktionen sind übrigens Ordnung und Zerstörung. Grünhäute sind ein Volk der Zerstörungsfraktion...


Es waren 3 Fraktionen geplant

1. Grünhäute (Orks und Goblins)

2. vermutlich "Ordnung" (Imperium und Zwerge)

3. vermutlich "Zerstörung" (Chaos und Dunkelelfen)

Grünhäute wollte keine Sau spielen bzw. nur sehr wenige deswegen wurde das System umgestellt auf 2 Fraktionen:

1. Zerstörung (Grünhäute / Choas / Dunkelelfen)

2. Ordnung (Zwerge / Imperium + Hochelfen)


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Mhh ok, doch noch was neues gelernt.

Und zum Interface darf ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Wer sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, kann auch ein Spiel per Konsole bedinen. Imemrhin haben wir (also die DAoC Spieler) es ja auch geschafft. Kenntnisse in DOS oder Linux sind natürlich dabei von Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eben, das meinte ich ja, wenn jetzt von heute auf morgen WoW auf Daoc Bedienbarkeit umgestellt würde, wieviele würden wohl aufhören? Sicher viele von denen man es auch gehofft hat aber manchmal schreckt die bedienbarkeit auch viele leute ab.



Kelgan schrieb:


> Der "richtige" Weg wird wohl irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.
> Ein paar mehr UIs zur "Bedienung" des Spiels, aber nicht jeden Questgeber mit einem Frage- oder ausrufezeichen versehen, so dass man den NPC zumindest mal ansprechen muss, um zu sehen, ob er etwas von einem wil.



Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Havamal (16. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mhh ok, doch noch was neues gelernt.
> 
> Und zum Interface darf ich leider nichts sagen.


Kannst ja etwas später ja oder nein schreiben so das es in nicht in direkter Korrelation zu meiner Frage steht*g*


----------



## High-Ender (16. August 2008)

Ich bedanke mich für diesen Artikel, waren einige wissenswerte Fakten bei xD

mfg, High-Ender


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Also ich als alter Lineage Veteran finde das UI direkt heimisch   und da sollte nichts verändert werden ^^

Hava  du weisst doch schon wie des UI aussieht xD


----------



## Sorzzara (16. August 2008)

Um mich an eurer aktuelen Diskussion zu beteiligen...ich habe heute zum ersten mal in meinem Leben DAoC mit einigen Kollegen aus der Gildegespielt...und ich muss sagen...was für ein Flash.

Ich bin mit WoW zu den MMORPGs gekommen...war also eine bequeme Steuerung, und die zahlreichen Helferfunktionen gewohnt. Dann BANG! so ohne Hilfe in dieses alte UI geworfen zu werden war genial, ich hab keine Ahnung wie ichs anders ausdücken soll! Danke an dieser Stelle an Mujinna aka Mactator, ohne sein Fachwissen wäre ich innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten verloren gewesen =)

Es war ne wirkliche Mühe sich an die Steuerung zu gewöhnen (zb. Der Kamerawinkel stellt sich nicht automatisch zurück wenn man die linke Maustaste loslässt...xD", viele Dinge mussten mit Chatkommandos!!! bewerkstelligt werden, darunter das ausloggen. Das Optionsmenü ist irgendwo in der Charansicht versteckt, es gibt keine Minimap, und und und...

Trotzdem...es war einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grafik ist zwar sieben Jahre alt, aber dafür ist sie einfach der Hammer! Pure Action, als Caster hat man kaum downtimes, das Zaubersystem ist zwar komplex und lässt einen ohne Hilfe die Funktionen erforschen, aber wenn man den dreh raus hat (Was bei mir noch lange nicht der Fall ist) ist das System mit den Primär und Sekundärzaubern, der Vorbereitung etc. einfach spitze *g*
Ich persönlich freu mich jetzt noch mehr auf W.A.R als je zuvor...wenn ich mir ansehe was die Jungs mit DAoC zusammengeschraubt haben dann muss ich sagen, die haben ECHT was auf dem Kasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 THX an dieser Stelle an meine Gilde, wir werden uns definitiv die Wartezeit auf W.A.R mit dieser Perle der MMOs versüssen *g*

Für Midgard!


----------



## Kelgan (16. August 2008)

Endlich jemand, der die fastzination der "guten alten Schule" nachvollziehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Sorzzara schrieb:


> das Zaubersystem ist zwar komplex


Dann spiel ertsmal einen Nahkämpfer, z.B. Berserker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sorzzara schrieb:


> Für Midgard!


/salute

Welcher Server?


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Endlich jemand, der die fastzination der "guten alten Schule" nachvollziehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Berserker geht ja noch, beim Wilden drehst richtig ab, wenn der seinen Speedshout anschaltet und dann versuch mal noch mit den Posistyles klar zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....das ist dann anspruchsvolles spielen !!!

Jaja, gutes altes Daoc...schade dass ich damit abgeschlossen hab


----------



## Dharek (17. August 2008)

Was ich mich immer bezüglich W.A.R und Community frage ist folgendes:

Ist W.A.R. (im Gegensatz zu WoW) nicht ein Spiel, dass einen absolut dazu animiert in einer Gilde mit Freunden zu spielen?

Soweit ich das sehe ist es nämlich genau so. Ich habe jetzt schon mit meinen Freunden nen soliden Kern für die Gilde - ich weiß das sie nett sind, also muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Die Gilde wächst mit jedem Mitglied, mit jeder Handlung (die Exp. bringt) usw. deswegen wird man sich auch viel mehr seiner Gilde zugehörig fühlen und sie nicht verlassen (zumindestens denke ich, dass dem so sein wir).

-> Deine Community suchst du dir selbst aus in Form deiner Gilde <-

lg 
Dharek


----------



## Sorzzara (17. August 2008)

Ich denke auch dass das Gildenlevelsystem und die höhere Komplexität für ein verstärktes Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl unter den Spielern sorgen dürfte.

Es ist eben in W.A.R so...alle ziehen an einem Strang, das RvR steht und fällt mit allen daran beteiligten Spielern. Auch wenn es hart klingt, aber das wird innerhalb der Community (so meine Hoffnung) für einen Selbstreinigungsprozess sorgen. Sicher wird es Gildenhopping, Leecher und das ganze andere Zeug geben...allerdings denke ich, dass es nicht in dieser Numerischen stärke passieren dürfte, wie es bei WoW der Fall ist...einfach weil einen das Spiel viel mehr zur Zusammenarbeit...erzieht.


----------



## Eternita (17. August 2008)

Danke erst einmal an alle, die sich hier die Mühe gemacht haben, ihre Einschätzung von WAR und, was für mich noch viel wichtiger war, den Unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR zu posten.
Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die nach dem x-ten 70er Char beschlossen haben, Azeroth den Rücken zu kehren. Als Rollenspieler sollte man meiner Meinung nach eigentlich an einem Charakter festhalten und nur mit ihm in einem Spiel "leben". Aber wie schon häufig erwähnt ist ein Char auf Endlevel in WoW dazu verdammt, Ruf, Items oder sonstwas zu farmen. Da ich dazu aber so gar keine Lust habe, hatte ich also den nächsten Char angefangen, und noch einen usw.

Wenn ich Eure Beschreibung von WAR richtig verstanden habe, ist mit Erreichen des Endlevels noch lange nicht Schluss. Dann bin ich ein wertvoller Teil eines Ganzen, der zum Erfolg oder Misserfolg seiner Fraktion seinen Teil beitragen kann. (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe)

Nun bin ich eigentlich kein Freund von PvP, als Heiler eh 1st Target für den Gegner. Wenn es darauf ankäme, würde ich dennoch meine Fraktion verteidigen, so gut es geht. Mich interessiert Eure Einschätzung, ob es mir als jemand, der im PvE gross geworden ist und dem PvP eher aus dem Weg gegangen ist, trotzdem Spass machen könnte, WAR zu spielen. Viele inhaltliche Sachen hören sich sehr interessant an, aber wenn 90% der Onlinezeit darin bestehen, die gegnerische Fraktion niederzuschlagen, hätte ich da wohl eher wenig Lust zu.

Ich habe verstanden, dass RvR einen großen Anteil an PvP beinhaltet. Damit könnte ich wohl auch leben. Ich habe jedoch nie verstanden, wie jemand 12 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche nur im BG Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion abschlachten konnte. Das geht nach meinem Empfinden ein wenig am Rollenspiel vorbei.

LG Eternita


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass das Gildenlevelsystem und die höhere Komplexität für ein verstärktes Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl unter den Spielern sorgen dürfte.
> 
> Es ist eben in W.A.R so...alle ziehen an einem Strang, das RvR steht und fällt mit allen daran beteiligten Spielern. Auch wenn es hart klingt, aber das wird innerhalb der Community (so meine Hoffnung) für einen Selbstreinigungsprozess sorgen. Sicher wird es Gildenhopping, Leecher und das ganze andere Zeug geben...allerdings denke ich, dass es nicht in dieser Numerischen stärke passieren dürfte, wie es bei WoW der Fall ist...einfach weil einen das Spiel viel mehr zur Zusammenarbeit...erzieht.



Die Gildenlevel könnten aber auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn es die Spieler falsch verstehen und sich dann von den anderen isolieren damit sie möglichst schnell voran kommen bzw. die anderen Gilden als Konkurrenz sehen.

@Eternita : Ist es denn für dich verständlicher, 12 Std lang in einer Instanz rumzuhängen um einen Boss zu legen und dann doch wieder kein Item abzubekommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (17. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Eternita : Ist es denn für dich verständlicher, 12 Std lang in einer Instanz rumzuhängen um einen Boss zu legen und dann doch wieder kein Item abzubekommen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich ist es nicht mal verständlich 12 Stunden vor einem Game zu hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (17. August 2008)

Meine Antwort,ja!

Vor allem auf Core Servern, da es nur in den dafür vorgesehen Gebieten zu Schlachten kommt und Szenarien!
Es auch genügend Möglichkeiten gibt sein Reich durch Pve Inhalte zu ünterstützen und man schon ganz früh vorsichtig an RVR PVP ran geführt wird, sodass es einen nicht überfordert plötzlich mitten im Schlachtengetümmel zu stehn!
Wenn dir der Nahkampf so gar nicht liegt gibt es auch Heilklassen wie den Erzmagier die nicht in den Nahkampf müssen um gut zu heilen!
Ausserdem gibt es im Pvp eine Kollisionsabfrage worduch man sich als Heiler hinter Krieger und anderen Kämpfern gut verstecken kann!
Das Pvp findet erstens in der Welt statt, wo man versucht durch einnehmen wichtiger Posten Feindesland zu erobern und Szenarien, welche instanziert sind  wie die Schlachtfelder von WoW!
Also keine Panik das dir Pvp in W.A.R aufgezwungen wird!


----------



## Shintuargar (17. August 2008)

Meine Antwort dazu: WAR ohne oder wenig PvP spielen zu wollen, halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sowas wie einen 2. XP-Balken gibt, der sich nur durch PvP steigern lässt und weitere Charakterfähigkeiten freischaltet, würde WAR nur bis Level 40 Spaß machen. Danach müsste man sich wieder was neues suchen, da der Endcontent überwiegend aus PvP besteht.

Wer PvP nicht mag, sollte einen Bogen machen, es sei denn man sieht WAR wie ein Singleplayerspiel, welches man einmal "durchspielt" und sich anschließend anderem zuwendet.


----------



## Kelgan (17. August 2008)

Eternita schrieb:


> Ich habe verstanden, dass RvR einen großen Anteil an PvP beinhaltet. Damit könnte ich wohl auch leben. Ich habe jedoch nie verstanden, wie jemand 12 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche nur im BG Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion abschlachten konnte. Das geht nach meinem Empfinden ein wenig am Rollenspiel vorbei.



Du kannst das PvP System von WoW und WAR nicht vergleichen, die sind grund verschieden.

In WoW beschränkt sich PvP auf ein zeitlich begrentes Ereignis, bei dem es darum geht, den Gegner durch erreichen eines vorgegebenen und nicht zu verändernen Zieles zu schlagen. 
Ist das Ziel erreicht (hat eine Seite gewonnen), geht es von neuem Los, die Startvoraussetzungen sind jedesmal die selben.

In WAR ist PvP (bzw RvR) ein vortlaufendes Ereignis, was direkten Einfluss auf die Spielewelt hat. Solange deine Seite die Kontrolle über eine Burg (keep) besitzt, kann diese von jedem betreten werden, und jeder kann dort anwesende Händler "nutzen". Die Borg kann natürlich jederzeit von der generischen Seite erobert werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2008)

> Die Borg



Oh mein Gott! Wir werden alle assimiliert werden! 

Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konnte nicht wiederstehen...

Aber wie Kelgan sagte, das PvP von WoW als Beispiel zu nehmen ist nicht sonderlich gut...
Es ist eben ein statisches Ereignis was keinerlei Einfluss auf irgendwas hat und hatte...


----------



## Eternita (17. August 2008)

...dann kann ich mich ja vielleicht doch irgendwann mal damit anfreunden. Wie sagt man? Der Appetit kommt beim Essen. Dennoch habe ich bedenken, ob ich gerade als Heiler irgendwann Spass am PvP finde, wenn ich nicht lange genug lebe, um meiner Fraktion von Nutzen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Habe auch als Tank Erfahrung gesammelt. Schön zu sehen, dass ein Gegner sich ernsthaft anstrengen muss, um einen ins Jenseits zu befördern.
Dennoch werde ich mal in das Spiel reinschauen. Und spätestens nach der 3. durchbissenen Tischplatte steht mir ja immer noch frei, wieder aufzuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sehen uns IG!

Eternita


----------



## Bulk (4. September 2008)

Sehr gut beschrieben und daher verdient der Thread einen *push*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressari (4. September 2008)

Geil geschrieben, erweitert Horizonte. Danke!


----------



## AemJaY (16. September 2008)

genialer text liest sich auf auf arbeit gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

